# Official Raw 10/15/12 Discussion: Punk Makes Screw Looses



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Punk slaps Vince, Vince beats Punk, Punk slaps a fan...The Aftermath!

THE RYBACK or JAWN CENA. Who will CM Punk choose? 

It's decision time for the Best In The World.*































































​
Whole show is obviously centered around Punk's decision. WHO HE GNA CHUSE 2 FITE IN DA CELL? Discuss bitches.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

he'll choose cena obviously

what's the point of even tuning into this raw when we already know the answer


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

is Vince going to appear on TV?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

He spoiled it in a fucking house show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Door #3.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Where's Raw this week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

This week WWE is in Nashville for Raw and Memphis for Smackdown...Jerry Lawler appearance?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

I thought everyone already knew that Punk spoiled it already.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Ah fuck if I don't get my internet tomorrow I won't be able to watch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Lol at "What does Ryback want?" Who really cares? I just hope they don't give him the Sheamus treatment and hot shot his first title run. Though Sheamus was a heel, and these circumstances are a bit different.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Rhodes and Sandow will win tomorrow night.
CM Punk will pick Cena.

And...oh wait i couldn't really give a shit about anything else on RAW.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Meh, Punk will face Cena. Rhodes and Sandow will win. Not looking forward to anything tbh. I'll still watch though


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



JY57 said:


> is Vince going to appear on TV?


I think so he said if Punk didn't make up his mind then he would do it for him.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Looking forward to the Daniel Bryan Show. Hoping we get some development with Encore and some Ryback action. Maybe another appearance from Tyson Kidd?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Interested in what happens with Ryback. What he does/says, and what his pops are like.

Looking forward to any more Bryan/Kane vignettes (pre-taped promos)

Curious how Cena's recovery's going. . .Can hardly believe the guy's trying to compete already. Wtf? Apparently Cena's thoughts are: "My arm's just at 10% now? Fuck it! At least it's not 0%. Put me in one of the most damaging matches I can possibly be put in! Especially one with no DQs or countouts for a potential cheap finish".

Rhodes/Sandow are pretty much a lock to win unless they're splitting up or plan to keep the titles on Kane/Bryan for the forseeable future.

Will continue to have zero interest in what's for months been an extremely boring WWE title scene. . . until Punk loses it. Then the WWE title will become interesting and fun again. Everything that's happened over the last 6-8 months with the title, and between then and now, is completely pointless.

Wonder if Cesaro is going to start up a real fued yet.


Mainly just looking forward to Ryback and anything Ryback-related. My other favorites aren't really being pushed right now or are hurt (Ziggler, Sandow, Christian, Mark Henry, The Rock). So not too much to watch for me besides Ryback and Bryan/Kane. And Cesaro.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



Clique said:


> This week WWE is in Nashville for Raw and Memphis for Smackdown...Jerry Lawler appearance?


Yeah, Lawler is advertised for Smackdown!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

After what happened last week I can't help but be excited for Raw tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

I hope Vince is on again. Raw needs Vinnie Mac. More table jumping and kendo stick fights plz. 

:vince2


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



> PWInsider.com
> 
> Mark Henry is set to return on tonight's RAW as he confirmed it on Twitter. We predict he might be going to feud with Ryback since he has been tweeting about him for weeks.


Mark " da ratingz" Henry back!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

I wasn't planning on watching but Mark Henry coming back I might check some of it out.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



blur said:


> Mark " da ratingz" Henry back!


Unfortunately I just see him jobbing to Ryback


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



> - F4Wonline.com reports that CM Punk's Hell In a Cell announcement is scheduled for the 9pm timeslot for tonight's RAW. They also report that Vince McMahon is scheduled to appear on RAW tonight.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Beth_Phoenix_Update.html#kXwLTmLTCrwhUhQx.99


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Henry and Vince on one show!? RATINGZ


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*

Henry on the show?? Source?


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Decision Time*

Henry brought back to save da ratings


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12*



blur said:


> > PWInsider.com
> >
> > Mark Henry is set to return on tonight's RAW as he confirmed it on Twitter. We predict he might be going to feud with Ryback since he has been tweeting about him for weeks.
> > Mark " da ratingz" Henry back!
> ...


Damn, WWE _really_ are bringing out the big guns in a time when they are desperate for ratings.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If he is returning, let's hope the WWE doesn't take the gloss off of it by announcing it beforehand. 'Coming up after the break, the return of Mark Henry!' Ugh...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry? So they're going to have an old, part time guy who isn't relevant feud with Ryback? Guess this is the start of Vince ruining Ryback...didn't think it would happen this soon. How would he even do his finisher on him? Henry is shaped like a giant beach ball...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> Mark Henry? So they're going to have an old, part time guy that nobody cares about feud with Ryback? Guess this is the start of Vince ruining Ryback...didn't think it would happen this soon. How would he even do his finisher on him? Henry is shaped like a giant beach ball...


Speak for yourself. He was the most over world champ in years.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> Mark Henry? So they're going to have an old, part time guy who isn't relevant feud with Ryback? Guess this is the start of Vince ruining Ryback...didn't think it would happen this soon. How would he even do his finisher on him? Henry is shaped like a giant beach ball...


I hope this is trolling, seriously.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bork will come out and destroy Ryback.

(possibly)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> Mark Henry? So they're going to have an old, part time guy who isn't relevant feud with Ryback? Guess this is the start of Vince ruining Ryback...didn't think it would happen this soon. How would he even do his finisher on him? Henry is shaped like a giant beach ball...


Mark Henry would do wonders to make Ryback career further along.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> Mark Henry? *So they're going to have an old, part time guy who isn't relevant feud with Ryback?* Guess this is the start of Vince ruining Ryback...didn't think it would happen this soon. How would he even do his finisher on him? Henry is shaped like a giant beach ball...


The Rock isn't back till Rumble ique2


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



leon79 said:


> Bork will come out and destroy Ryback.
> 
> (possibly)



borky is on shovel duty contract m8.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gonna miss it, but gonna watch HIAC for sure.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ryback for HIAC


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> I've made my choice.Was easier than ya think.If you've been paying attention you know too.Tune in tonight to find out!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Punk will choose Cena, then Mark Henry will come from behind and attack Ryback. Then the main event of RAW will be Punk/Henry v Ryback/Cena...


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He'll choose neither of them and then be forced to fight both of them, right?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



the fox said:


>


lol, CM Punk relates to that episode alot.

I remember a few months ago, AJ/Kaitlyn were comparing CM Punk rejecting AJs proposal, to Lisa rejecting Ralph(in this same episode as the pic Punk posted).


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Ratings vs Big Hungry is a big money feud, cannot wait.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well I can't fucking wait to see Mark Henry, I'm gonna mark out bro.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What was said at a house show to those who know what Punk has said?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*






4:55 "[...] and the best damn thing in sport entertainment since John Cena took a monday off..." :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> What was said at a house show to those who know what Punk has said?


he said that for HIAC he has chosen to fight John Cena, and since he wasn't there he is leaving (before AJ Lee put him in a match with Ryback)


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

henry back?perfect.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

When was Henry last seen btw? Anyway is that match between Sheamus and Barrett going to be a casual match up or is it going somewhere.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Big Ratings vs Big Hungry is a big money feud, cannot wait.


This.finally things are getting interesting.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/262535-video-jbl-updates-his-status-for-wwe-raw-tonight

No JBL tonight. He doing Smackdown looks like again though (since he will be there to see Lawler)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Feed Me Sexual Chocolate"


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

no JBL? Fuck. 

Punk/Cena setup and Ryback/Henry, I think it'll be lacklustre. the go home next week should be good I'd like to think.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


:lmao

Still love that spot after watching it many times in the last year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Tonight is the night! @wwe finds out who @CMPunk defends title against in #HIAC sure to be a #RAW u dont wanna miss!


-


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm curious to see how/if the WWE embrace the interaction Punk had with the fan last monday. They really shouldnt ignore it, and should do what they can to use it to vilify punk. Right now he's generic heel #32473941 with his "im not respected" shtick.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I'm curious to see how/if the WWE embrace the interaction Punk had with the fan last monday. They really shouldnt ignore it, and should do what they can to use it to vilify punk. Right now he's generic heel #32473941 with his "im not respected" shtick.


lol, for all the controversy it caused last week, I completely forgot about that incident.


But fucking hell, no JBL? He said last week Lawler was returning this week? Fuck it if that's the reason he's not on commentary. No disrespect meant to Lawler, but JBL is a hundred times the commentator he is in this day and age. Wish they'd just have Lawler work SD instead if he has to take a spot at a commentary table.

Edit: Just watched the tout by JBL, and that clears things up. Though I still stand by what I said.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Sandrone said:


> Edit: Just watched the tout by JBL, and that clears things up. Though I still stand by what I said.


I cant access tout at work...whatd the tout say?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback Vs Henry perfect for Ryback. Hope it happens.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Henry is back. Should be awesome if he's heel cuz that should move Ryback from the title picture for now. Wonder if he'll be a big deal though. His Hall of Pain run was amazing and he was unstoppable but once show came back and Sheamus started getting his push they made Henry look so weak before his injury.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:mark::mark::mark:

Won't watch it live today, I'll watch Raw tomorrow after I did all my work. :mark: CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## blindtrombonist (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

First I've heard of Henry returning, cool stuff. Obviously, Punk's gonna choose Cena, which I'm fine with, especially if Ryback feuds with Henry. This could be a good show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck, Henry's back and I won't be able to watch  oh well at least it's gonna get a 6.0 rating cause the ratings machine is back.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Pretty sure Punk's going to choose the "neither" option, and as a result, HIAC will be a Triple Threat.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I see Punk picking Cena due to the fact he isn't 100% and seeing it as the easy way out, which means he'll beat Cena and then Cena will come out on Raw the night after (unless Punk does alot of damage and it writes Cena off TV for a while), that he wasn't 100% so Punk STILL doesn't get his respect, leads to a Survivor Series team match before they wrestle when Cena is 100% fit at TLC, the winner is obviously facing The Rock with Rumble a month after, which scares me.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk will probably pick Cena and I like it because Ryback and his streak will be put in a bad spot if he got a title shot this early.

As for RAW as a whole, I really have a hard time being interested honestly. Vince did well last week and that was exciting but it is back to "blah".


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope mark henry doesnt return on raw he more smackdown material :_:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Sabu0230 said:


> I hope mark henry doesnt return on raw he more smackdown material :_:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wait what is this talk of Mark Henry?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

First time I'll be able to watch in a while. Looking forward to Punk and Henry, plus anything The Band or Sandow do.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I predict Punk will choose Cena and Rhodes Scholars will win the tag tournament finals, also looking forward to seeing Mark Henry.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Henry needs to start putting fools in the hall of pain again. That was such an awesome run until Big Show came back and ruined it


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry is coming back tonight? Sounds like tonight is going to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

MARK FUCKING HENRY!!! Shame it is not him facing Sheamus at HIAC instead of Big Show


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark fucking Henry? Looks like I'm watching Raw for the first time in ages. Somebody gon' get dey ass beat!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Henry's returning, Vince is probably there tonight as well, and we might get a Ryback/Cena/Punk segment. I'm definitely in. :mark:


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Judging by this thread, Mark 'Ratings' Henry is the new IWC darling.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I've been gone from wrestling for a good 7+ years before a month ago. Since when has Mark Henry been must see? What have I missed?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry's return is bittersweet if they're putting him against Ryback. Great to see Henry back, but wtf, why would they put him against Ryback to start off? It's just gonna kill any chance of Mark Henry beating the shit out of Sheamus for the title.

We need Henry to take out Sheamus to get the WHC picture moving along. With Orton and Sheamus both being faces, there's no options to take the title of Sheamus besides a flukey Ziggler cash in, or Orton winning the Rumble and challenging Sheamus for WM.

It also won't help Ryback much to go over Henry right now either, since Henry got COMPLETELY buried by the Big Show before Henry took time off.

I really hope it's not Ryback/Henry. Both guys need to be in a fued where they win imo. They can face off in the future maybe for the WHC. Seems like a waste of a good potential fued to put them together now.

Anyway, very exciting news to hear Mark Henry's back! I hope he gets a push again. He's the only "monster" that's particularly interesting imo besides Ryback.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Judging by this thread, Mark 'Ratings' Henry is the new IWC darling.


If by "new" you actually mean "old", then sure. Mark Henry was well-liked late last year until Big Show ruined his push.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM!~~~ #bestintheworld.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

guess they are trying to save Ryback/Punk for farther down the line (whether it be TLC, Wrestlemania, or Summerslam). Its better this way. I like that Ryback will get a feud again the World's Strongest Man aka Mr. Pain. It will help him greatly. 

I still don't buy Cena going one on one with Punk in his condition especially inside a cell structure> So it will be watered down or someone else will be added


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

http://pwinsider.com/article/72663/tonights-raw-lawler-update-and-more-wwe-news-and-notes.html?p=1



> John Cena is at Raw. I was told by one source that WWE has two different plans for tonight's show depending on what Cena will be physically cleared to do at the Hell In A Cell PPV.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JY57 said:


> guess they are trying to save Ryback/Punk for farther down the line (whether it be TLC, Wrestlemania, or Summerslam). Its better this way. I like that Ryback will get a feud again the World's Strongest Man aka Mr. Pain. It will help him greatly.
> 
> I still don't buy Cena going one on one with Punk in his condition especially inside a cell structure> So it will be watered down or someone else will be added


Agreed. I don't think they'd be having Punk and Ryback doing regular house shows right now (long matches at that) if they were going to drop the feud.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> I've been gone from wrestling for a good 7+ years before a month ago. Since when has Mark Henry been must see? What have I missed?


Last year, Henry got a new gimmick and started inducting people into his "Hall of Pain", he then went on a great title run before Big Show came and ended it. Since then, the IWC is generally OK with Henry.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



I Curry I said:


> Last year, Henry got a new gimmick and started inducting people into his "Hall of Pain", he then went on a great title run before Big Show came and ended it. Since then, the IWC is generally OK with Henry.


Thank you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry is exactly what Ryback needs. A legitimate opponent for someone who shouldn't be sky rocketed too fast. I think having him having his eye on Punk is good for the character development of Ryback but having him face him now is too soon, have them bump into each other every month or so, always teasing, always letting Punk know that this is THE guy that is coming for him.

Ryback and Henry feud, Henry puts Ryback over brilliantly (it will be great to see how Ryback can treat Henry in the ring considering Goldberg and Lesnar would throw Henry around the ring like he was a lightweight, this is very important for the development of Ryback in my opinion), then perhaps have Ryback move on to Big Show and retire him perhaps? just building him and building him even more as a threat as he continues to get more and more over.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> I've been gone from wrestling for a good 7+ years before a month ago. Since when has Mark Henry been must see?


Henry was awesome from around July 2011 - November 2011. He won the World Title from Randy Orton in September last year and was very entertaining imo. The build he had before and during that reign before his feud with Big Show following the Vengeance PPV was strong (no pun) and played a good monster heel champion.


----------



## TyRanT 6 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Someone is getting their wig split tonight.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Clique said:


> Henry was awesome from around July 2011 - November 2011. He won the World Title from Randy Orton in September last year and was very entertaining imo. The build he had before and during that reign before his feud with Big Show following the Vengeance PPV was strong (no pun) and played a good monster heel champion.


Very cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ljones97 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback might have a match with punk at TLC.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I want Kane to turn monster heel on D-Bryan after they lose their tag titles at HIAC to ReyCara


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"somebody gonna ass kicked, somebody gonna get his﻿ wife whipped"

Imagine Ryback beating up Punk then this gets played

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHLzjlGEtNI


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Okay.. I just decided to watch live.. man..
I just can't wait... I need help.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*






I wonder where he'll be fit in current feuds...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Pasab said:


> I wonder where he'll be fit in current feuds...


Lol... the beginning sounds like "Brogue Kick, Brogue Kick, Brogue Kick!"


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I don't see the Mark Henry report on any website. 

You guys got :troll


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena will rise above elbow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kinda off topic, but does NXT air before RAW? If so I'll give it a watch today, since I've heard it has been a really good show lately.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_Barred_Promo_Video.html#cmTKfR3Cd38XXltJ.99



> - WWE's creative department wrote two different scripts for tonight's Raw. According to F4WOnline.com, one script is contingent upon John Cena being medically cleared to compete at Hell in a Cell on Oct. 28 after undergoing surgery on his arm. The other script will be used if he is not able to compete at the pay-per-view event.
> 
> (source: F4WOnline.com)


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is he going to be cleared five minutes before the fucking show starts or something?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Is he going to be cleared five minutes before the fucking show starts or something?


I think they mean they wrote two stories for tonight a long time ago. Not just today.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> WWE's creative department wrote two different scripts for tonight's Raw. According to F4WOnline.com, one script is contingent upon John Cena being medically cleared to compete at Hell in a Cell on Oct. 28 after undergoing surgery on his arm. The other script will be used if he is not able to compete at the pay-per-view event.


Isn't that logic?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's a bit strange, he's either clear or not, he isn't going to improve over an hour or two so they should know what they are rolling with tonight.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> I think they mean they wrote two stories for tonight a long time ago. Not just today.


Do they think that far in advance? The episode the other week looked like it was made up on the spot.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Do they think that far in advance? The episode the other week looked like it was made up on the spot.


I think you have to in this case.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk commentating with JR on NXT later :mark:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How long until raw start?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


As of right now, 45 minutes.


--

Paige is so damn cute.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


2520 seconds.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk in NXT, holy crap. I need to start watching this show a lot more frequently.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> Punk in NXT, holy crap. I need to start watching this show a lot more frequently.


Is there some way to watch NXT for people who don't have Hulu plus?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> Punk in NXT, holy crap. I need to start watching this show a lot more frequently.


Yep, you should. Nxt is awesome right now. 
And a lot of Wrestlers from the main roster come to the show from time to time. ^^


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SDWarrior said:


> Is there some way to watch NXT for people who don't have Hulu plus?


Streams are a way, I guess. Not recommended for reasons I'm sure you know, but I can hook you up a few if you want.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Watching 'Blood and Bone' at the moment, finishes when Raw starts, getting me in the mood that' for sure.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> Streams are a way, I guess. Not recommended for reasons I'm sure you know, but I can hook you up a few if you want.


Nah, I'm good. But thanks.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy crap, that Pop Punk just got. Incredible.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope Punk drops the title tonight. He deserves it for his violent assault last week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Are there any good quality streams out there for Raw?

Edit: Found one


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Arcade said:


> Are there any good quality streams out there for Raw?


Yes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder what they'll do about the whole hitting the fan thing, brush it under the carpet?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what they'll do about the whole hitting the fan thing, brush it under the carpet?


I think they'll mention it somehow. Don't know how but... I don't think they act like it never happend.
So.. start to prepare food now... 16 minutes!! :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Pretty much staying up to watch this just for Punk's decision and the Punk/Ryback stuff. I've really been enjoying the little feud they've been happening, and filler or not, I could see Ryback having some role to play even if Cena/Punk at HIAC still goes forward.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> I think they'll mention it somehow. Don't know how but... I don't think they act like it never happened.
> So.. start to prepare food now... 16 minutes!! :mark:


It was talked about worldwide way too much, they can pretend it didn't happen, but it won't be easy.

But I think they _are_ going to mention it, probably Cena in his :whiteknight mode.


----------



## xghj3463463 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

please let there be a title match against antonio cesaro. i want to see him face bigger challenges and win


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



RatedRviper said:


> I want Kane to turn monster heel on D-Bryan after they lose their tag titles at HIAC to ReyCara


Me too, and I think he will.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Almost home, excited for Raw. Last week ended so hot hopefully they continue. more good segments over bad segments is all I ask for.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Great to hear Mizark Henry will be back. I have nothing going tomorrow meaning nothing's stopping me from watching but I choose not to since despite Mizark's return, 99% of the show will probably be shit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> BREAKING NEWS: Just kidding, there's no breaking news.


kind of excited for raw


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Henry is coming back? Is he opening a new wing of the Hall of Pain?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please let this be a good show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Henry isn't coming back guys, the guy was trolling


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> It was talked about worldwide way too much, they can pretend it didn't happen, but it won't be easy.
> 
> But I think they _are_ going to mention it, probably Cena in his :whiteknight mode.


Jeah.  This or maybe Punk will mention it himself, or whatevs, we'll see. xD 

3 MINUTES GUYS!!! :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

alright ncis los angeles its time for you to get the hell off my tv screen


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Any show before Raw never fails to creep me out. 

Right now NICS has some creepy midget old lady hugging a some guy.


----------



## Yesss (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Just caught the end of NXT. Is it just me, or does anyone else think the arena looks a lot better when it's darker and not so brightly lit up like it is on RAW.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

BREAKING NEWS! WRESTLING MATCHES WILL TAKE PLACE!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please be good.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So we think they'll be an apology for the fan? or brushed under the carpet?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Welcome


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

isn't tonight the go home show???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They should of shown the fan hit again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



jblvdx said:


> BREAKING NEWS! WRESTLING MATCHES WILL TAKE PLACE!


YOU LIE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Milhouse is in the video package. He looks distraught.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Henry isn't coming back guys, the guy was trolling


Aahh, well that sucks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



killacamt said:


> isn't tonight the go home show???


Next week.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



jblvdx said:


> BREAKING NEWS! WRESTLING MATCHES WILL TAKE PLACE!


You call that wrestling?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Guys who is gonna job to Ryder tonight?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Yesss said:


> Just caught the end of NXT. Is it just me, or does anyone else think the arena looks a lot better when it's darker and not so brightly lit up like it is on RAW.


Oh for sure. I think they should turn all of those stage lights off to be honest. Makes the whole production look much better in my opinion


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sunglasses guy in a WWE Promo! Hes definitely getting a push.

Here we go guys! Hope for a good show today.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder how long the WWE will hold my attention tonight. I'm guessing an hour


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

pyro to open raw? I cant remember that happening lately...am i wrong?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

oh shit got scared
Thought Cole said Lawyer was back


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please NO !


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh this fat fuck....did MNF start yet?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

nice pedophile looking punk picture they picked for twitter there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show is starting off the show! No one's prayers have been answered!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No JBL on Commentary and Big Show to start the show?

Off to a good start...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys who is Ryder gonna job to tonight?


Fixed.


--

Oh well, this is a fresh start.. I..guess.
Can't say it's a good thing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

_Two weeks_ till Hell in a Cell? Jeez...

Is it just me, or does it feel like this payperview is getting a longer build-up than SummerSlam?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I was hyped a minute ago, now this...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Show is awesome on promos.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Tough choice for CM Punk: Face an "unbeaten" powerhouse or an injured guy he's already beaten like four times. Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PLEASE DONT LET BIG SHOW TALK, ANYTHING BUT THAT!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show opening RAW? Fail.



killacamt said:


> isn't tonight the go home show???


I thought it was, but then I found it that there's another week to go. This 6 week build should of really been for a big PPV and not HIAC, but whatever.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ugh, thought this guy was dead :side:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show?
Fuck off.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

man I wish Mark Henry would come out and knock his overgrown slob lookin ass out


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

oh, they might be going about it right tonight. Opening with the Cena/Punk/Ryback angle wouldve been fucking retarded.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> I wonder how long the WWE will hold my attention tonight. I'm guessing an hour


Unless you're a Big Show mark, they're not off to a great start.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if when Big Show retires, will anyone miss him?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince McMahon furious about ratings...so he sends Big Show out for opening promo? That is one way to quickly get viewers to change channel.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show opening Raw? Well... that's... what's the word?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That 'debate' wasn't a clever joke at all, it was a ratings killer fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I pity the Fools


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Show is awesome on promos.


(Y)

Show getting that HEAT. 

Awesome promo guy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Look at that flap of titty Big Show has under his armpit. Such an athlete!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show promo: "Marsh mellow, mush-mouth, marble marble, mellow marsh mush..."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Show is awesome on promos.


This. He's ridiculously underrated on the Mic, especially as a Heel. He's above average in my book.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus/Big Show Feud *starts* at HIAC, not *ends*.

WWE 2012 at it's Finest.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not a single fuck given.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> --
> ...


Ryder doesn't job.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> Big Show opening RAW? Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was, but then I found it that there's another week to go. This 6 week build should of really been for a big PPV and not HIAC, but whatever.


Hey, i can't complain. This is the most build we have gotten for matches since 'Mania (and some has actually been decent)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Particirpate"?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Get show off RAW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

please let this be them getting this bullshit out the way early


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Its time for Big Show to retire.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They need to stick with one name for Show's punch either call it the KO punch or call it the WMD stop going back and forth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL that machine test


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Show channelling Punk? :L


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat fake punch score.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I love that since Booker botched and called it the "KO Punch" so does everyone else now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

so a punch is strong the a kick..go figure..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You never had their attention, Show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Keyser Söze said:


> "Particirpate"?


Dat marble mouth.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And i don't know why people are complaining like Big Show is horrible on the mic or something. hHe's actually pretty decent. It's Sheamus that garbage and that's bringing the feud down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NONE OF YOU ARE IRISH. DONT TWEET ME FELLA.:lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> Sunglasses guy in a WWE Promo! Hes definitely getting a push.


Rly??? Didn't see it!!! :mark:

As I said before, Big Show gets better and better on the mic as a heel. ^^
I like.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

GIVE HIM THE BELT.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You know as boring and lame as Show and Sheamus are, this feud is actually being booked right so far as it's the first feud where they made it look like Sheamus could actually lose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NONE OF YOU ARE IRISH, DON'T TWEET ME FELLA! :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope Show does beat Fella.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

45 Seconds chants?

Is this what is has come to...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao

"Don't tweet me fella!" 

Loving Show tonight.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

don't care what anyone thinks, give show the WHC let him hold 'till WrestleMania where he loses it to whoever


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dang, Show just made me LOL. "You're not Irish, don't tweet me 'fella'".


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show ftw


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

45 seconds chant? :lmao

Show vs. Bryan?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Daniel Bryan will get the biggest pop.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show you want no part of Bryan he will fuck your shit up, easy big fella


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"45 SECONDS" IS A FIVE-SYLLABLE STATEMENT. YOU CANNOT MAKE A CHANT OUT OF IT.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's Ryder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Face who doesn't realize he's a Face, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

***** is mad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

so DB hanging with the faces


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

show got that fresh batch of just for men in that goatee


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show is a tremendous performer. I would love to see getting a run.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show might be good on the mic but he kills feuds so in the end it means nothing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh, fuck off with this Lil Jimmy shit. Completely pointless line.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Modern said:


> And i don't know why people are complaining like Big Show is horrible on the mic or something. hHe's actually pretty decent. It's Sheamus that garbage and that's bringing the feud down.


To be fair it's more about the end result that there's going to be a match between the two.

Did they miss their cue or something?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The crowd is going crazy for Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bad start so far. A desperate attempt to make us care for this Show/Sheamus feud, but it's not working.

Edit: Now a Show/Bryan match, I don't care.



Modern said:


> Hey, i can't complain. This is the most build we have gotten for matches since 'Mania (and some has actually been decent)


The build has been ok. The Punk stuff being pretty much all of it. I'm just saying a bigger PPV like Summerslam or The Royal Rumble (especially the Rumble) would of benefited more from this 6 week gap.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ lookin' hotttt!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

that fucking outfit on that bitch....:lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JUSTIN GABRIEL AND AKSANA!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aaaaand Ryder is hanging out with Kane backstage now lawlz


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL Kane.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Show is actually entertaining tonight. and then dat goat enters!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*










I need to Photoshop in her Avril Lavigne necktie now, don't I?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh God.

Big Show, then to a corny R Truth joke, then AJ. 

fpalm


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Team hell no is amazing


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

MCGILLICUTTY - ROFL


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did he just No Little Jimmy?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well Vince wanted results or resignations, so far it looks like someone is getting sent home.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao : lmao :lmao

;yes :yes :yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That "NO!" to Little Jimmy :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gold


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol Aj


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THIS WAS AWESOME!! (Y)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane's cackle makes me smile. Reminds me of Samuel L. Jackson's from the bar scene in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Thank you WWE for realizing how awesome Daniel Bryan is. 

And thank you Ring of Honor for selling him straight to WWE.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NO!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good god, there are a bunch of inbreds in tonight's audience.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Daniel Bryan ripping that picture and bullying dem kids.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DB is more awesome by the week.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bryan is the one person the IWC will never turn on


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Inb4 there's a report of the mother of that John Cena fankid demands an apology from Daniel Bryan for Goatrauma. :side:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Calling it now. Little Jimmy to save Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I still mark for Big Show's screams.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aj is so sexy and unentertaining


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Daniel Bryan beat Show and Mark Henry in a steel cage, this should be a walk in the park...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

oh shit daniel destroyed a non confiscated crowd sign, someone is getting suspended.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I still mark for No!

And AJ is dressed like some girl who belongs in a zombie killing anime or something.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> Bad start so far. A desperate attempt to make us care for this Show/Sheamus feud, but it's not working.


At least it was something fresh rather than the token Punk or Cena opening we've seen so many times.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NO ONE is more OVER than Daniel Bryan. DEAL WITH THAT.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why did they use Brodus Clay for Show to suplex off the top turnbuckle instead of Mark Henry in the WWE:13 vid?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God damn Bryan's over, just turn the son' bitch face, he could be huge.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

McGillicutty made a special appearance on Raw.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That kid took that goat ripping like a boss! That was good to see, rather than crying about it to his mum.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



vacuous said:


> Good god, there are a bunch of inbreds in tonight's audience.


them's the real rastlin fans


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Little Jimmy" is one of the worst things in the history of TV. 

Good start to RAW with a great Big Show promo.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show is winning this one clean.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ got fat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Bryan to punk Show again? :bryan


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> I still mark for Big Show's screams.


I still mark for Rock's imitation of it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good to see Daniel Bryan really over with the crowd


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The crowd is really full of sheep. Show says 45 seconds multiple times expecting them to chant it and they.do.

Starting the show with DB will def bring in the ratings :yes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


You missed Big Show marble mouth angrily and your girl AJ dressed like Avril Lavigne in the "Sk8r Boi" music video.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> God damn Bryan's over, just turn the son' bitch face, he could be huge.


Turning him face would be a bad decision. Bryan is like Daffy Duck where people like to laugh at his outburst.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Macharius said:


> That kid took that goat ripping like a boss! That was good to see, rather than crying about it to his mum.


Probably a plant.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This can't and won't end clean.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


Big show getting boo'd and wanting to fight Daniel Bryan. AJ thinking that's a good idea so she books it. Daniel Bryan being silly.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Macharius said:


> That kid took that goat ripping like a boss! That was good to see, rather than crying about it to his mum.


definitely that kid knows what its all about


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



MrKennedy666 said:


> Bryan is the one person the IWC will never turn on


Considering that I think Bryan is boring, irritating and pointless in his current role as Mr. Yes/No, you're mistaken.

I dunno how you guys are entertained by Bryan. He's capable of so much more, and he's stuck doing the lamest crap right now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


A Big Show bitchfest. You missed nothing.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bryan is by far the most over guy other then Cena right now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Was taller than his teacher? REALLY?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol... JR's favorite word is Sola Plexus. (However you write that.) 
He uses it so often the last weeks.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's insane how over he is


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> "Little Jimmy" is one of the worst things in the history of TV.
> 
> Good start to RAW with a great Big Show promo.


Let me guess, Mae Young's hand is better because it was involved in da most profitable and most entertaining ers in the history of the wrestling industry evaa


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> I still mark for Rock's imitation of it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCdfWNCZWS8

Me too.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You gotta love it when JR talks about patellas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DB is fucking over. I love it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bryan needs to be a face ASAP. He's the guy they are looking for.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bawwwh god bryan is fucking over...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


Clip from Punk VS Vince. Show had a promo about how Sheamus/Booker T are trying to make him look like a fool and he should be taken serious as a giant with a KO Punch. Some Team Hell No stuff with Bryan shouting No! at people backstage. Now we just got Show VS Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Keep Bryan the way that he is. Please, WWE. Don't let him turn into Bart Simpson V2.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


Big Show shouted.

Bryan shouted NO! at a lot of people.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


token Tattoo appearance telling Bryan he needs to go out and finally give Show his return match...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How many times has this match happened?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> I missed the first 15 minutes and don't really regret it. What happened?


Show came out. Grunt, grunt, grunt "Don't call me Fella" "I want DB." 

and here we are...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Clean finish. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, I GUESS he had to win clean.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

db is doin his best with wut they are writing right now,
and its his doing that makes it work as much as it does
and not the writers, db brings shit to life no matter how random


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dat loss means nothing to da GOAT D Bry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Daniel Bryan - Making chicken salad out of chicken shit for awhile now.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Over. As. Fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aw really??? bama


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yeah, fuck young talent! Especially the most over ones!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

boo that fat whore... still, good match. Bryant can pull a good match out of anyone.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Here comes Kane!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good to see Bryan job to one of the most dull workers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

clean win over the tag team champions...raw off to a sub-par start, big shocker.

oh wait, kane may save this. Unless they have Show knock kane the fuck out too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is anyone even interested in this Sheamus/Big Show feud? Just a bore....


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Big Show = 29-13-4
Daniel Bryan = 29-26-5


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

On ppv, Bryan kicks out of that


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane is laughing. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

time to bury the tag team champs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

X-Pac will always be Kane's bottom bitch.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Bryan needs to be a face ASAP. He's the guy they are looking for.


Crazy how over he is. No doubt in my mind they will fuck up and miss the chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A Lindsay Lohan reference.

WWE, at the cutting edge of pop culture.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Duhhhhhhhhhhhh

Big Show runs from Kane? 

Stupid booking


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So they sacrifice Bryan to build Show that everyone knows is losing to their precious dumb ass Sheamus? God... this company really is fucking stupid. Should have had interference... remember, you want Bryan to be able to stand on his own two feet in a few months WWE. Think long term for once... just once.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

how sweet! <3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NikkiSixx said:


> You missed Big Show marble mouth angrily and your girl AJ dressed like Avril Lavigne in the "Sk8r Boi" music video.


Then Daniel Bryan said "see ya l8r boi"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Big Show runs from Kane?
> 
> Stupid booking


because burying ether guy there would have been the smarter idea

:bosh


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

When is The Big Show retiring, no one wants to see him on screen


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show's "roar" sounds like sewage churning.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I haven't cared so little about a main event feud since Swagger was champ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show is getting lots of heat.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good start, Show's promo was great, huge crowd heat and a decent match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Silent Alarm said:


> A Lindsay Lohan reference.
> 
> WWE, at the cutting edge of pop culture.


Well Vince is 5 years behind pop culture usually


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR should never try to be relevant. He is what he is.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Big Show runs from Kane?
> 
> Stupid booking


Lol he didn't run, he just didn't feel like getting into right then and there. This furthers the story line between D Bry and Kane and adds more depth to their relationship.

Stupid booking....right


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Duke "The Dumpster" Drose is rollin' in his grave.......


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dbry is so over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



sbuch said:


> Lol he didn't run, he just didn't feel like getting into right then and there. This furthers the story line between D Bry and Kane and adds more depth to their relationship.
> 
> Stupid booking....right


Don't waste your breath mate :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Good start, Show's promo was great, huge crowd heat and a decent match.


Agreed.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Walk-In said:


> Duke "The Dumpster" Drose is rollin' in his grave.......


He's not dead?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> because burying ether guy there would have been the smarter idea
> 
> :bosh


Nobody ever said anything about a burial.

Having your supposedly bad ass. tough heel run away from somebody defeats the entire purpose of booking him to be a bad ass.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hopefully it's John Cena. At least then, we'll be guaranteed to a decent match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



sbuch said:


> He's not dead?


We're assuming he sleeps in a grave.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



sbuch said:


> adds more depth to their relationship.


Those two just need to kiss already and get it over with. :arn2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Solid opening half hour to Raw. Big Show with a decent promo, getting good heat (although I personally and looks like some of you don't really care for the WHC), Bryan with DAT pop, decent opening start to the match, further development of the tag team champions and the crowd sounding good. But it IS only half an hour in.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Remy..SAVE US from Sheamus vs Big Show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think we just surpassed 23 minutes of Raw with only 1 Recap and zero Tout Twitter or Facebook references. 

My drinking game has been ruined.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


Because Bryan is viewed mostly as a jobber when he goes against the other main stars.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This Kfc commercial... 
I'm hungry now...
(and I ate 2 minutes ago.)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heel Santino'd


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


WWE creative + Weed


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Walk-In said:


> Duke "The Dumpster" Drose is rollin' in his grave.......


You're thinking of that other guy. Yokozuna.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


Looks how big the Big Show is, looks how big Daniel Bryan is. There's your answer.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman didn't even get an entrance tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can't go wrong with Paul E.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman is in the ring so everyone shutup


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yes! Finally, here we go. :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


Because he's in a World Heavyweight Title feud with Sheamus, they need to make him look like a legit threat.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HEYMAN YAY!!! <3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

We know who you are, Paul Heyman. Why do I have to listen to you?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NEW TITLE???????????


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm such a Heyman mark.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Paul E. Awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

New BELT?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

is that a new champinoship? 0_0 behind the curtain


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman clutching that title like it's his baby.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol Heyman looks like he has a hard time carrying that belt around. 

Anyway, Punk time!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No disrespect for the big show and shits but why the fuck did he go over daniel bryan?


Big Show is the number one contender to the World Heavyweight Championship. The challenger needs to look strong going into a title bout.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aldo Montoya is rolling in his grave...

(Yes, I know they're not really dead, you fucking jobbers, that's the joke. Watch more Inside the NBA)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Because Bryan is viewed mostly as a jobber when he goes against the other main stars.


That's why him and Kane went over Punk/Ziggler right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Such a depressing reign this is...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Paul Heyman is still a god.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman putting over CM Punk more than Cena, Jericho and Bryan has in the past year.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Its time for a title redesign


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Finally


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So much for a shower before work. 

Those shorts are killing me. I can't.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mr. Heel, himself, Heyman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This should be interesting, hopefully... *touchwood*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

36 days to beat Cena's record.. I pray for it to happen.

--

That T-Shirt Punk, that T-Shirt :no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

are we really using the first 45 minutes of the show for mic work?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Crap pop for Punk


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Incredible that a heel as good as punk get such a mixed reaction.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That is a god awful t-shirt.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CM Punk and DAT COMIC CON TYPE SHIRT.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk looks like he's trolling his way to the ring.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm pretty sure Punk's hitting those weights hard, he looks bigger every time i see him


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

There is a cutout of his opponent under that black sheet. New title will be debuted by Rock at this stage.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm learning so much in this thread tonight...

Losing = getting buried
Chosing not to fight = Running away

Please, educate me more!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Y2-Jerk said:


> is that a new champinoship? 0_0 behind the curtain


We can only hope. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

We're doing this now?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He really messed up his beard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat Triple Threat yellow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No win situation here for Punk. He picks Cena they will say he is afraid of the Big Hungry, if he picks Ryback then he will never get the respect.

And JR he faced Taker in a Hell in a Cell already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm getting all excited hoping that, that is a new championship


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I really like that shirt for some reason


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

was the "N" missing of "CHAMPION" on the right side plate??


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



himwaetheface said:


> I'm pretty sure Punk's hitting those weights hard, he looks bigger every time i see him


That would explain the tum-tum. He's bulking.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

But, but, JR.... Punk faced Taker in the Cell. fpalm


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Im not gonna lie I mark out every time I hear heyman say "W"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dat ugly ass shirt with no chin beard.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Am I the only one who thinks Punk with that haircut and T-Shirt resembles Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad? :lol


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mitchell and JR playing off each other quite well today.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Finally some heat


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The half-hearted justifications they throw out... "He has to go through Hell in a Cell!"

THERE IS A PAUSE.




"Um. As a champion. Against Cena. Because."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



sbuch said:


> was the "N" missing of "CHAMPION" on the right side plate??


Has been for years


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bit disappointed Punk didn't come out and starting punching fans.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Didn't CM Punk have a Hell in the Cell match against the Undertaker? Different circumstances sure, but JR is talking like he's never been in one of those matches before.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Heavenly Invader said:


> That's why him and Kane went over Punk/Ziggler right?


One win. Wow. The dude constantly jobs to Sheamus, ADR, Punk, etc. He's an upper mid carder right now, which makes him a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not a fan of Punk's new shirt. He needs his hoodie back. That fit his heel character better.



Heavenly Invader said:


> That's why him and Kane went over Punk/Ziggler right?


One instance. How many times has he lost to the likes of Del Rio and Sheamus? He's a jobber to the stars, face it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> Dat Triple Threat yellow.


I was gonna say I liked this shirt better when The Franchise wore it! :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He's gonna unveil his new DVD. 8*D


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Buckethead! K-F-C! K-F-C!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

verbically


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is how raw should of started, I'd would take a whining Punk over a Boring big show any day.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HE DID IT! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Was hoping for an Austin mention


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did he just reference the fan thing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So we open up the show was an extremely long recap of the last few weeks of events between Sheamus & Show, we got more Yes & No shouting back and forth, and a segment that heavily mimicked some of the Open Fight Night segments in TNA. 

DB Vs. Show was a solid match though. 

And now we have PUNK!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yep, that was a shoot to Milhouse from last week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



hazuki said:


> New BELT?


huh?


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is Punk getting bigger ?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sunglasses guy run in. MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Here comes a great promo coming that many will say is boring or just repetition. 

Is that the best heel shirt they could have for Punk. Colors are great of he was a face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Milhouse is coming for your ass, Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman's facial expressions are just classic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Grapefruits. Something about that word still makes me smile.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Whoever said it on this forum, absolutely Shane Douglas... All day. Terrible shirt.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Dinobot said:


> Didn't CM Punk have a Hell in the Cell match against the Undertaker? Different circumstances sure, but JR is talking like he's never been in one of those matches before.


Shhhhh! All wrestling fans have the memories of goldfish. We're not meant to remember that.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wait until the ratings dip, Punk. He'll be around again.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Is Punk getting bigger ?


lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Dinobot said:


> Didn't CM Punk have a Hell in the Cell match against the Undertaker? Different circumstances sure, but JR is talking like he's never been in one of those matches before.


And last year vs. Cena and Del Rio. Sure he didn't win, but he was in the match, as the Champion. WTF JR!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heymans smile is GOAT.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Thank you, CM Punk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Horrible, cheesy poster.



UknowWho said:


> This is how raw should of started, I'd would take a whining Punk over a Boring big show any day.


This. The whole recap from last weeks show was about Punk, he should of opened the show. Would of started off RAW much better imo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They are making it sound like Punk has never been in it, but Punk has been in at least two Hell in a Cells that I can recall, one of them against The Undertaker, and the other a three way that involved Cena. True, he never won, but Foley never won HIAC either.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How long does it take for Punk to actually get to the point? 5mins of just saying what happened last week...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*ANNNNNNND KICK-OFF!*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

great poster


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

...but you did that photoshoot, Punk.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

the Devil lives


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Punk with that haircut and T-Shirt resembles Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad? :lol


:lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'M SO MARKING OUT RIGHT NOW!!!! xDDD


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

But punk, you posed for that pic and posted it on twitter...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nm. He'll probably show a new poster


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CM Punk takes a stab at religion - haha


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This promo kicks ass.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy shit I just completely zoned out for like ten minutes........and Punk is still talking.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Best poster WWE has ever made. Kudos to them.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Roidback.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk poking at religion. Excellent.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oooh, religious statement.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat heat for Cena. Smarky crowd, gota love them!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao

Awesome promo so far.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk vs Foley in the cell.

SWERVE!


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

this is god awful and that shirt makes it even worse


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The assaulted fan is going to make a run-in at HIAC, break open the Cell with his steel-cutting sunglasses, and bitch slap Punk, who turns around to meet an AA.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if he'll pick Vince to fight in the Cell :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Falkono said:


> How long does it take for Punk to actually get to the point? 5mins of just saying what happened last week...


Remind you of anyone?

I'll give you one hint: :hhh


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

next big thing? ripping off goldberg and lesnar at the same time, good shit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Be funny if it was a picture of The Miz


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> ...but you did that photoshoot, Punk.



:lmao

He must have been possessed or something so he doesn't remember. 

I mean, he even tweeted the pictures of him with make-up, how illogical can you be?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So devil poster, devil references... Return of devil lock DDT?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk is one long winded motherfucker. He's like this with everything..:lmao
Got damn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Basically asking for heat.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THE CHAIRMEN OF THE BOARD!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

VINCE!! :mark:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

VINNIIIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT PIN STRIPE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince and that big balls swag.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat pop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

YES! VINCE IS HERE!

Ish going down.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Remember when rebelling against Vince made you the hero?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman is such a great sidekick for Punk. Its the little things he does.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

uuhohohohohohohahahahHHAHAHAHA yes


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

damn Vince lookin pimp in that suit


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Jeff Jarrett is a hobo" sign


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince!!! :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince coming out to take out that Jerry Jarrett is my hero sign


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Thank god THE BOSS saving this pointless promo.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NearFall said:


> There is a cutout of his opponent under that black sheet. New title will be debuted by Rock at this stage.


Called it.

DA BOSS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Get to the damn point! :lmao

Where's Jeff "My nuts hurt" Hardy when you need him?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is in the house. Business is surely going to pick up now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jesus Vince-You don't need a striped jacket.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince rocking that suit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THAT SWAG WALK


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince's suit is as ugly as Punk's shirt.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince!! Thank god as that promo fucking sucked! Why did he need a picture to reveal who he is facing anyway...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 WAY


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please, god, no 3 ways.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"In that very ring" :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ah, that's BS. I want to see what's on the picture. :cuss:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk is great at getting heat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not another contract signing...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Contract Signing. GREAT. fpalm


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Might as well try to make it a Triple Threat, Vince.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

swerve triple threat... just a guess


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gee, you think this is going to result in a Triple Threat Match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Three way. Yawn. Brock interference. Yawn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*What's in the box!!!??? errrrr under the curtain?*


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Triple threat. So predictable


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

triple threat. punk is so going to retain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Triple Threat match incoming.


A contract signing? Any contract signing with Punk is usually awesome, good stuff.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They're really milking this shit... -________-


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince styling on people with that suit though.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yeah Punk, respect his authoritah!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

id rather see the brooklyn brawler dressed as doink wrestle punk than cena or ryback


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

respect his authority!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 way so Ryback can remain "undefeated" by not winning but not getting pinned/forced to submit


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

holy shit how much longer can they drag out this decision???

RIGHT BEFORE THE MAIN EVENT OF HELL IN A CELL CM PUNK'S OPPONENT WILL BE REVEALED!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

we get to sit through 2.5 more hours of shitshow before we get the traditional table-flipping-staredown-punch-mcmahon-in-the-face contract signing. 

:StephenA


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

unk3 :vince2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *What's in the box!!!??? errrrr under the curtain?*


Goop Paltrow's head is the answer to both questions.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Asenath said:


> Please, god, no 3 ways.


Unless they involve Kaitlyn and Layla:side:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You know... it doesn't help Punk says something, then not five minutes later the very guy he is talking about proves him right. How can he possibly keep getting consistent heat when they undermine it by proving him true at almost every turn? I just don't understand...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FUCK YEAH SHINEDOWN <3 <3 <3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus/Barrett again?

So they merely postponed Barrett's beating a week? Meh.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh god PLEAAAAAASE no Tensai today!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A promo that was basically saying "I have nothing to say right now but stay tuned, I will later on tonight."


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good promo better than that awful one from Big Slow


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wtf barret and sheamus again? ugh
Do they have to put Sheamus over?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They should do a Rock/Cena vs Punk/Brock tag match at Survivor Series


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh boy-The BAR RAGE continues. Next on Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

triple threat at hell in cell. Punk can pin cena and they can say ryback is still undefeated


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OK. Layla's commercial actualfax made me cry.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's going to be a triple threat.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> A promo that was basically saying "I have nothing to say right now but stay tuned, I will later on tonight."


"...I'll think about it."


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Thank god THE BOSS saving this pointless promo.


He just came out and made it more pointless...

The whole thing was a filler segment.

Punk-"I'll tell you who I'm gonna face later"

Vince comes out-"No, I'll tell you who you're gonna face later"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Just a heads up: 

-Vince will pick Ryback
-Ryback will be set to beat Punk
-Lesnar will interfere
-Ryback vs Lesnar feud, to get Ryback more over while Lesnar is around

Could run to WM, could run to Rumble, and Lesnar fights someone else at WM.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What's wrong with Barrett's picture there?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not going to lie, I'm going to mark out like a b!#@ if/when Ryback and Cena get a faceoff at HIAC.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Considering the storyline started out to be "FACE JOHN CENA AT HELL IN A CELL OR YOU DON'T DESERVE RESPECT!" and now it's up in the air who he's facing at HIAC, so I'd say it'll be Ryback.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla CRIES? OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Do you guys ever stop complaining? -__________-


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *What's in the box!!!??? errrrr under the curtain?*


A picture of Vince wearing women's underwear.

That's why we're not going to get to see it now. :sad:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



sbuch said:


> holy shit how much longer can they drag out this decision???
> 
> RIGHT BEFORE THE MAIN EVENT OF HELL IN A CELL CM PUNK'S OPPONENT WILL BE REVEALED!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'd Katie Vick Layla's mom


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

d'awwww COME ON WWE jesus christ


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla's cancer story there just set a really sad tone there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NearFall said:


> There is a cutout of his opponent under that black sheet. *New title will be debuted by Rock at this stage.*


with the expected size of the new belt, I can understand why Rock's been bulking up.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not a fan of Layla but that was very touching. WWE partnered with a very good cause.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Man, that Layla video package was pretty deep.



Trifektah said:


> I'd Katie Vick Layla's mom


What is the matter with you? Sick freak.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That Arby's turkey sandwich looks mighty delicious


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If it's indeed a triple threat then they're a blowing their load to soon for Ryback, which I don't mind since he does nothing for me.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vince needs to be on every week, start a faction or something. Vince is gold

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> we get to *sit through 2.5 more hours* of shitshow before we get the traditional table-flipping-staredown-punch-mcmahon-in-the-face contract signing.
> 
> :StephenA


That's the point.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm not complaining at all. Sheamus v. Barrett is _relevant to my interests_. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, now that Vince is back in full power apparently, there's no need for H to be the COO.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If nothing else, they'll make it a triple threat so Cena can rest during the match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

so..whos the heel here..

Vinnie Mac vs Punk..Heel Off 2012


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is getting boring


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's going to be Barrett/Sheamus again? Barrett better win this time, Big Show costs Sheamus the win and their feud advances, they make Barrett look good for once, make the right decision for once WWE...



Trifektah said:


> They should do a Rock/Cena vs Punk/Brock tag match at Survivor Series


Or they could do HHH/Cena vs Punk/Brock.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY CAST TYLER PERRY AS ALEX CROSS.

I HAVE AN ANGRY.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Now we're having a rematch from last week? *Zzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*WF servers have lasted longer than Twitter servers... hell yeah!*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> I'd Katie Vick Layla's mom


No, just no.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Certainly looks like its going to be a triple threat. Woul rather see punk v ryback though

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So I guess Vince is stealing the spotlight again.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bryan hulking up*

I like how he's added this to his matches the last few weeks. It's hilarious and the crowd is eating it up.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus will win clean this time.

Lol, my second post is me saying someone will win clean.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



UknowWho said:


> If it's indeed a triple threat then they're a blowing their load to soon for Ryback, which I don't mind since he does nothing for me.


He would get exposed as someone who can't carry a match sooner or later though. might as well put him in there with two guys that have great chemistry together.

I have a slight feeling Ryback is going to turn out to be a Paul Heyman guy at HIAC


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Green Light said:


> That *Arby's* turkey sandwich looks mighty *delicious*


You can't say those two words in the same sentence.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wish vince would just fire cm punk and that fat fuck heyman.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Their breast cancer campaign is so fucking transparent that it's sickening.

It's a giant plug for the Susan G. Komen foundation, nothing else. They need your support and they need your *donation money*.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToddTheBod said:


> If nothing else, they'll make it a triple threat so Cena can rest during the match.


Or one arm tied behind back match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I was hoping Vince would just swerve us and say he wants Punk in the Cell


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Asenath said:


> I'm not complaining at all. Sheamus v. Barrett is _relevant to my interests_. If you know what I mean.


say it sister!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> I'd Katie Vick Layla's mom


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Don't hate on the rematch.. most of you didn't see it anyways. (Because "Smackdown") It was good until Tensai disturbed.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's a damn shame that Komen, from what I've heard, is apparently worse at handling its donations than Invisible Children.

I have a feeling WWE'll figure this out soon, and quietly break its ties with the company.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Well, now that Vince is back in full power apparently, there's no need for H to be the COO.


Don't know if you noticed but at Summerslam Triple H walked out on the WWE so obviously Vince will be brought in also Vince has had full power since Triple H stepped down first to fight Taker and next Brock.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SP103 said:


> You can't say those two words in the same sentence.


You sure as hell can.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Modern said:


> Do you guys ever stop complaining? -__________-


I wouldn't hold your breath...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Asenath said:


> I'm not complaining at all. Sheamus v. Barrett is _relevant to my interests_. If you know what I mean.


you will fap?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So much suspense, WWE is back... Oh wait!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Alberto Del Rio is so good

FUck all the haters in the ass


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

He done it when he was a face last.year. I like it though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> I'd Katie Vick Layla's mom


fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn jobber entrance for both. I can understand Heavy Downs, but not ADR.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Orton growing his hair back?

Brodus Clay jobbing two out of three weeks? Wow, something is up. Anyone think he's being punished for Cameron's DUI?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So you guys are bashing the fact punk a heel character is acting heelish?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Randy vs Del Rio that should be WM29 match


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Off to work. Hopefully someone will have uploaded the show when I get back in the morning. PM me, if you do!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Randy's rapist eyes.

Why bother with Brodus if we miss the best part of his act (Namoi's ass)?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ADR and Clay..both get the jobber treatment...wow


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Del Rio gets a jobber entrance? They must be rushing, I bet that Big Show promo went long.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*Thank god we got spared the stupid Brodus Clay entrance.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Brodus Clay with that Jobber Status.

--

Orton/Del Rio at HIAC? What? Wasn't Orton out for a while to shoot 12RR?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



bboy said:


> I wish vince would just fire cm punk and that fat fuck heyman.


Cena's have to get his chance here, so I'm with ya bboy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cameron and Naomi got that hair looking right.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Broadus getting the Jobber's entrance makes me smile.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fat Girth vs Net Worth


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



kokepepsi said:


> Alberto Del Rio is so good
> 
> FUck all the haters in the ass


He's boring though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Brodus Clay needs a bra.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did Cole just say fuckadelic?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow. Brodus gets demoted and Naomi is wearing a cheap beauty supply store Water Wave weave. :no:
How times have changed.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They need to Old Yeller this Funkasaurus gimmick


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The black Bella twins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TheWFEffect said:


> Don't know if you noticed but at Summerslam Triple H walked out on the WWE so obviously Vince will be brought in also Vince has had full power since Triple H stepped down first to fight Taker and next Brock.


Uh, H never officially stepped down from power. He only stopped as a competitor.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'll say it again. The Funkasauras is soooooooooooo January 2012! Get with the times man!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Potty break kids!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Don't hate on the rematch.. most of you didn't see it anyways. (Because "Smackdown") It was good until Tensai disturbed.


Exactly the same as last week's Raw then fpalm ?

That doesn't make me feel any worse about not bothering to watch last week's Smackdown.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God it's only been 40 minutes and already I'm tired of this shit. The contract signing better save this show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No more shuplexes....


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Brodus' big tits spilling out his top

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ADR going clean over Clay? Would dream of that a few months ago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Del Rio gets a jobber entrance? They must be rushing, I bet that Big Show promo went long.


It seems to be the new 3-hour RAW thing. I think they've been doing it a bunch the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ricardo is such a prick. I love it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Brodus Clay didn't even seem like he was trying.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow, this match really sucks.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What the fuck.. the end was fast and poor selling.  GOSH


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

clay gettin berried by ADR. lol, funkasaurus about to be extinct


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Brodus Clay as a fat jobber with no entrance.

This is a Brodus Clay I can live with. (Y)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Owned.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hahaha, fucking Brodus man. Tensai II is being born right here.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry really comes back? Or it's BS? Hope it's true because this show already feels like 4 hours.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheesh, they couldn't provide Naomi with better weave?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How many times has Del Rio squashed someone this year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So another weekly job by Brodus. Actually good to watch, just shows you that you can be pushed one month next month your jobbing.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Loling at RR trolling the Funkadactyls..


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Alberto Del Rio = 21-16-2
Brodus Clay = 26-5-1


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who was it that tried to argue that Brodus wasn't being buried again? :lol


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

hahaha fat jobber. i hope he gets fired soon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Brodus Clay, so relevant :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 hours of tv time every week, 2 mins match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn. Punk's tattoos are hot.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Uh, H never officially stepped down from power. He only stopped as a competitor.


He did it was quoted first in the feud with Taker if he wants to compete he must step down and then suddenly he is in control again and then in a promo with Heyman it was stated.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

cody rhodes jacket in the background lol Punk can't even get his own dressing room


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol at Rhodes attire in the background.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else digging punks new shirt?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cody's jacket in the back lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol @ Cody's jacket in the background.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman's got that "Are you stupid motherfucker?" look on his face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk - McMahon _again_? Ehh... not sure about this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I swear Heyman is going to get fed up with Punk and just have Lesnar demolish him. Would be funny actually.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Awful tag team


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman going to Ryback soon lol


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Funkasarus went from undefeated streak to full on jobber. Nice.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk mad at Vince for taking away the decision that Vince told Punk he had to make in the first place?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk and Cody Rhodes share the same lockerroom???


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Del Rio/Brodus
Probably the most fucks not given match of the year.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh god not these two


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Co-bro are actually a tag team? I assumed they were just filler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol. I went to the toilet and came back and Del Rio was on the screen.. and the match was already over. Typical RAW length squash matches.

Edit: and now Santino and Ryder are on, this show just gets worse...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol, "vanish". I guess Heyman's a genie.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

For Punk's opponent Mr McMahon will choose... Mr. McMahon!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Team CoBro? Oh dear.


TheWFEffect said:


> He did it was quoted first in the feud with Taker if he wants to compete he must step down and then suddenly he is in control again and then in a promo with Heyman it was stated.


Don't recall that ever mentioned.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh my God...I...I can't.

The Killer Bees rollin' in their graves....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cobro....


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So they're making Ryder relevant by putting him and Santino together? The lack of creativity in tag team named nowadays is quite appalling.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Joel said:


> I swear Heyman is going to get fed up with Punk and just have Lesnar demolish him. Would be funny actually.


I'd pay to see that, would be hilarious

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

_"Did you say CoBro?"_

That was like unison between me and JR...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Santino get his outfits from Dean Douglas


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if Heyman would turn on Punk FOR Ryback? I think Ryback could do very well with a mouth piece like Heyman, then again he'd probably go from "Goldberg rip off" to a "Brock Lesnar" rip off, plus all the cheers he gets would then turn to either complete nothing or some boo's, but he'd probably get irrelevant quick, he's too hot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Guys who is jobbing to Team Co-Bro?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Awesome 1 said:


> Anyone else digging punks new shirt?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


No. In fact we're not supposed to like it because it's mocking Cena's gear with the bright colors and wristbands.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

Like a modern day Santino Marella.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If they want to make Ryback interesting, somehow getting him hooked up with Heyman would do the trick.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

can't they go back to 2 hours? I'm almost giving up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why does WWE book matches that everyone knows the outcome for?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How long until Heyman gets tired of Punk bitching him around and brings in his client BROCK LESNAR to beat him up


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mark Henry can save this show.

RATINGZZ!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> So you guys are bashing the fact punk a heel character is acting heelish?


Exactly.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> can't they go back to 2 hours? I'm almost giving up


It's 48 fucking minutes in, it's not like you've watched it for more than 2 hours already, god.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They're not even trying with Ryder or Santino anymore. Hopefully the PTP squash them if that's who their facing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Santino and Ryder, the two most annoying guys in the company as a tag team? fpalm

Thank god they're just a jobber tag team.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

I really like it. Bryan's characters is all about crowd response/interaction, and seeing him Hulking up while the crowd goes crazy is great.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

When is the finals between Rhodes Scholars and Masked Marvels, this match is going to be a time waster.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What is with "Team" in front of every tag team, imagine "Team Prime Time Players"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So.. I enjoyed Raw so far. ^^


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> Santino and Ryder, the two most annoying guys in the company as a tag team? fpalm
> 
> Thank god they're just a jobber tag team.


They aren'y jobbers people job to them.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



hbkmickfan said:


> For Punk's opponent Mr McMahon will choose... Mr. McMahon!



That is what I am expecting as well. He will come out and say something along the lines of "Punk you're not going to fight me tonight....you're going to fight me IN THE CELL!" The scary thing, though, is with the ratings panic going on - I wouldn't be totally surprised to see him take the title.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Where the hell is Mark Henry?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> So.. I enjoyed Raw so far. ^^


do you keep changing your sig or I am going nuts?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> can't they go back to 2 hours? I'm almost giving up


Least it doesn't seem to be dragging like some weeks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh we come back just in time to get the hot tag.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jeeze, what is going on with the entrance cuts?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's 48 fucking minutes in, it's not like you've watched it for more than 2 hours already, god.


This


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk vs Vince _again_? 

YAWWWWWWWN. Predictable shit incoming. Punk "beats" Vince or whatever, Ryback and Cena come in for the save, again. Punk runs away to the top of the stage while Vince screams "PUNK! AT HIAC YOU WILL FIGHT RYBACK......AND......JOHN CENA."

fpalm Pretty much the exact same shit as last week. Punk vs Vince should be decent again though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

duh fuk? I was trying to hear PTP's theme


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Primetime no entrance? Damn...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PTP so fresh and fly they really should be tag champs.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's 48 fucking minutes in, it's not like you've watched it for more than 2 hours already, god.


watching santino/ryder making their entrance doesn't help...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys who is jobbing to Team Co-Bro?


the correct answer is PTP...


anyone who said PTP would succeed after the release of AW is fucking retarded.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PTP had better not be jobbing to 'Co-Bro'


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PTP have fallen quite considerably since that AW ordeal.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

heyman turning on Punk soon?
also calling Ryback the next big thing maybe a good hint


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wish the Ascension would come out and destroy Santino and Ryder so badly. 
(I know it won't happen. Just in my mind.)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToddTheBod said:


> Jeeze, what is going on with the entrance cuts?


Racism.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Very quick match. Glad the blacks won.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PT are nothing w/o AW


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


> They're not even trying with Ryder or Santino anymore. Hopefully the PTP squash them if that's who their facing.


You said it. :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They have three longggggggggggg hours and the introductions are rushed or hidden?!! fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Titus with the pinning botch.. AGAIN


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Another relevant match...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Where the hell is Mark Henry?


If I say he's not there, will you stop posting?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Least the right team won. But that was rushed.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DOLLA BILLS


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ADR vs. Funkasaurus was the Biggest Dont Give A Crap About Match of the Year...for all of about 5 minutes and this tag match took its spot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Powerbomb? JR surly you jest


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And there you go. (Y)

Co-bro jobbed. There is still a bit of sanity in WWE.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

broskie boot used to look more brutal, i guess it depends whos taking it and how
much boot they can handle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> They aren'y jobbers people job to them.


They are a jobber team. They lost to Sandow and Rhodes the other week. They won't be winning the Tag Titles.

Edit: They just lost to Prime Time Players who are complete jobbers most of the time, you sure they're not jobbers?

Double Edit: Now they gotten beaten down by the job squad. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So we come back from commercial only to have the match finish a minute later....


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think that might be the first time ever I've seen a commercial take up the majority of a match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*When PTP starts winning matches after Darren Young starts poking people in the eyes with his fro pick they'll be my favorite team of all time. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You gotta be kidding me :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> watching santino/ryder making their entrance doesn't help...


But if it was a 2 hour show, you'd be watching the exact same thing, if this was inside the 3rd hour, I'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kid Rock lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL at Jinder Mahal in a leather jacket.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh my Christ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lmao what is this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aces & Eights


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

is that John Morrison?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

BAND JACKETS :mark:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Awesome


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I thought that was John Morrison for a moment there! :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Matches only last long enough these days for the wrestlers to use their five moves of doom.

It's sad


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The turban + leather coat is an interesting look.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That's at least a better look for encore!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL at the Jinder Mahal :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I swear this group reminds me of 3 Count...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lol how the eff does Mahal fit in with this whole operation?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

most irrelevant stable in wrestling history


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL at these geeks trying to look cool.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heath Slater looks like he's on his way to a gay rodeo.

I like it.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ok, i love them akready


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao I can't with these losers.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Really Drew?? Boy please...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Look at these fuckers. Sweet jesus.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

for a moment I thought Drew was Morrison coming out


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The JOB Squad are here!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LMAO @ Mcintyres look :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I miss when legends would come out to squash Slater.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*3 M B BABY!!!!*


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol at this shit. Slater is Kid Rock now.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I really can't do it anymore.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DY's gutbuster (does it have a name?) was actually pretty cool.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FUCK!!! FUCK!!!! YES!!YES !!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!! FUCK!!! THEY ARE SO AWESOME!!! OMG!!!  I LOVE THEM!!! OH GOD



> do you keep changing your sig or I am going nuts?


Random Rotation of a few gifs. xD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LET'S CELEEBRATE! :lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God I love the band.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What the hell? :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mahal looks ridiculous hahahahhaa


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

These jobbers.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Drew looks like X-pac....and I might be okay with that.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB the new 4 Horsemen


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's Aces and Eights!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao That's watchable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Indian turban dude does not fit in the group


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Job Squad


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A stable are now dressing a like!?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dear God.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hahahaha! The hell!?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao obligatory gif request


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jinder is so out of place and it's friggin hilarious


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

this is a joke right?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lmfao!!!!! Someone sig that shit of them dancing. I love 3MB!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 MEGABYTES?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

i didn't know it would come to this


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dorks.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> But if it was a 2 hour show, you'd be watching the exact same thing, if this was inside the 3rd hour, I'd be inclined to agree.


not really, instead of thinking "I have to endure another hour of this", I'm thinking 2 hours


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I wonder whos gonna job to ryder tonight





NoyK said:


> I wonder whos ryder going to job to tonight* fixed





Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Ryder doesn't job


:troll


----


These 3 are cracking me up with this gimmick. Jinder looks so out of place though :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That look would've been over as hell in... 1998.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They look like Aces & 8's cosplayers that lost their masks in the process of intoxication.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT MUFFED PUNT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Three Minute Beatdown?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB JobberMANIA is running wild brother.... At least they have some uniformity going on.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lordy, it's like 3-Count in 2012.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cole: these 3 have been pretty darn effective over that last few weeks.

Cole, they have beat up on jobbers! LoL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jinder Mahal being involved in that...:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jinder Mahal looked so out of place. :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The tag team division with some personality. I thought this was a dead concept in the WWE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB? sounds like a brand of floppy disks


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Enough of international 3 Count.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I thought McIntyre was John Morrison for a second


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The worst stable ever.

Mahal and McIntyre don't even fit this gimmick, not even close. Gabriel and Ryan would of been better, to be honest.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> So.. I enjoyed Raw so far. ^^


Same here, despite the never stopping complaining. 
Pretty good show so far.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> That look would've been over as hell in... 1998.


Like Jeff Jarrett was?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That promo for Main Event did more to piss off most fans than go "YAY CENA!" For fuck sake... was that any more blatant propoganda for a man that isn't anywhere near as loved or respected as a character? Please...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



kokepepsi said:


> Indian turban dude does not fit in the group


They're like a new age Village People.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Y2Raven said:


> Three Minute Beatdown?



Three Minutes of Boredom? 

This is what we're down to in 2012. So sad.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

3 Mega Benders

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> These jobbers.












you already know...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WTF are encore wearing lmao?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Y2Raven said:


> Three Minute Beatdown?


*Three Man Band I reckon*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 man band... best guess.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Emotion Blur said:


> Lordy, it's like 3-Count in 2012.


I was thinking that.

Where's Evan Karagias when you need him?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jinder Mahal looks ridiculous.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> I miss when legends would come out to squash Slater.


Same. I actually looked forward to those matches. They should of continued it up until the release of WWE 13 (because of the big Attitude Era theme in this year's game) and it would of been good promoting for the game to have stars of the past (that will likely be in the game) show up weekly until the release of the game.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Like Jeff Jarrett was?


Even Slater has more personality than JJ.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Encore, or 3MB, or whatever the fuck you want to call them make the X-Factor look like the NWO


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> Even Slater has more personality than JJ.


Slater has more personality than most of the WWE combined.

He is the one man BAAAAAAND BABY!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I just had the lushest chocolate cake and hot chocolate. I feel happy. I feel like I'm 7 or some shit.

First hour kinda went fast. That's good. I like when it moves fast. Hope the second hour follows suit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Three Man Band I reckon*


Spot on, it really couldn't of been that hard :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



abrown0718 said:


> you already know...


Right. Got a feeling there will be more moments like this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If the Barret/Sheamus match is next, this show goes from 4 hours to 8.










:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I remember this during the Bret HOF speech in 2006, some awesome stories. That was after the Owen/Pizza story IIRC.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And here I thought I might have missed the highlight of the show. Thankfully, I was home in time for the glory that is whatever that was. Go Band!


Anything exciting happen in the first hour?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB's first single will be entitled "Breathtasty."

Kudos if you get that.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> Even Slater has more personality than JJ.


slater wrestling in sold out arenas in mexico and shits.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A man of Jinder Mahal's caliber shouldn't be involved in the hottest group today, 3 megabytes.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



stereo73 said:


> Jinder Mahal looks ridiculous.


Might be the 1st time ever they haven't stereotyped an Indian though. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So whenever Ryback destroys Encore he'll be having some helpings of Scottish, Indian and Southern all in one dish huh.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That Main Event commercial. :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT FUMBLE


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Earlier tonight....10 mins ago....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lets recap stuff that happened 30 minutes ago!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Band will be my personal highlight today. Still in tears.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


>


Gingerrapist.gif


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Anything to be on tv I guess


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Might be the 1st time ever they haven't stereotyped an Indian though. (Y)


... but he's still wearing a turban...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Guys what should Heath Slater's stable be named?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

RECAPS ARE BACK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

best.....stable.....ever


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler time!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's about damn time we got some Ziggler.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Go away Vickie


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Tell me I did not just here that!?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why the fuck is Dolph Ziggler still with Vickie?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SoupMan Prime said:


> So whenever Ryback destroys Encore he'll be having some helpings of Scottish, Indian and Southern all in one dish huh.


Curry, fried chicken, & a glass of Scotch.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

McMahon swerve, he's fighting for the WWE championship. I'd laugh.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I want a 3MB jacket.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler's Shirt>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NOPE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The three man band have crashed twitter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cue Ryback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Walk-In said:


> DAT FUMBLE


*There's an NFL thread you can use. *


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I expect to see some disapproving mannerisms from Paul Heyman in the form of gifs tomorrow in Funny Wrestling Pictures. There's a treasure trove of them tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is master seller


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh fuck off Vickie, Ziggler DOES NOT NEED a mouthpiece.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please don't let Ziggler job to Ryback.......


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jinder Mahal totally made my night, hahaha. Very funny.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

When is Dolph going to dump Vickie as a valet? They've been together for at least two years. I think it's time to cut that leash.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler working the mic great. 

I fpalm at people who say he has no mic skills.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is going to squash Ziggler. ok, cool.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler out there PREACHING.

+1


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So this is the new head writer's first Monday Night Raw...and he opens the show with a lame promo by Big Show and follows up with a Funkasaurus match and Santino/Ryder tag match? Wow. Way to turn those ratings around.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler showhing his mic skills, finally.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Blommen said:


> ... but he's still wearing a turban...


Course, he still has to be identified as an Indian somehow.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who are designing these fucking shirts?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys what should Heath Slater's stable be named?


They alredy called them Encore a couple of weeks back.

3 Man Band would be a better name for them though.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback to beat Ziggler and IWC to cry.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler marks I feel sorry for u. He is about to be eaten.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is getting a lot better at staying patient on the mic. He's really getting better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol, Ziggler's right. Why the fuck is Ryback getting an opportunity for a title shot?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fuck it 

4 way HIAC


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

David Otunga? Really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You'll still be here Dolph, and you'll still be eating Brouge Kicks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dude you had 2 title matches earlier this year...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler as Unified WWE Champion?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga, why are you still here?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*Otunga's belly looks weird. *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga ruining Ziggler's moment...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga still has a job?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Okay... ZIggler doing good, getting my excited and............ Otunga. Okay there WWE... okay.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HAHHA David Otunga.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAFUCK is Oiltunga doing out here?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga thinks he deserves a title shot? He can't wrestle, but okay.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow.

I was wrong Otunga? Lol what.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Where the FUCK did Otunga come from? Who the hell wants to see Mr. Hudson with a title shot? unk


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL gtfo Otunga :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback/Ziggler now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga GTFO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga ruining Ziggler's moment.

Could this be a face turn for Ziggler?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler always had mic skills


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HIS MOTHER - LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga bout to get handled


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga?!? Are they just folding tonight?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OTUNGA!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fuck it

5 way HIAC


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yes because this moment really called for AJ to skip her ass out here.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Y2Raven said:


> Who are designing these fucking shirts?


Someone from 1991


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ is too hot.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And the channel has been changed


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

2 heels going to wrestle each other?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cole said it best. "Is everybody delusional out here?" Yeah.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Another heel vs. heel match for Dolph Ziggler?

I think we can class Ziggler as a super-heel now.

EDIT: Oh, nevermind, this seems better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



genocide_cutter said:


> Ziggler is master seller


*And I'm a master bait..... oh wait... never mind. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ's tits look bigger.

Push-up bra I'm guessing. Lies.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good promo from Ziggler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is awesome!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lmao Otunga. Was actually good there. Glad he is back with some facial hair. Looks better now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga just trolled this *****. :jay2


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga + Ziggler promo = YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HE WAS A SK8R BOI
SHE SAID SEE YA L8R BOI
OTHER LYRICS
LIGHT IT UP


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dat bloat


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

By fucking each other?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Inside my head right now at this segement.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback's going to destroy both of them:lmao

Please protect Ziggler somehow........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'd like to express myself physically to AJ.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Feeding Ziggler to Ryback?

BTW, dat pop.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy shit Otunga destroying Ziggler on mic, as IWC sheds a single manly tear


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

_Feed Me!_

BIG HUNGRY! :mark:

That Pop :mark:


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Lydeck said:


> AJ is too hot.


if you are into 13 year olds


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ, the best no-seller since Cena this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That top is hot on AJ.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

RYYYYYYYYYBBBBBBBBBBBBBACK!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dang, double burial incoming??


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dolph better not be eating this pin. Hopefully he'll bail half way through the match or something.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



kokepepsi said:


> fuck it
> 
> 5 way HIAC


Let's go all in... Armaggeddon Six way.... and fuck, Ryback to bury the WHC money in the bank case............... fuck.. this.. company.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga = ratings


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is pretty good. What the hell is AJ wearing? Is that supposed to be sexy?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OH FUCK NO!!! FUCK YOU WWE YOU FUCKING CUNTS!!!!! THIS IS NOT OKAY!!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please tell me Ziggler comes off well from this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm slowly warming to Ryback but Cole calling him 'The Big Hungry' just sounds fucking stupid.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Big Hungry, they didn't ditch that little nickname?

Ziggler jobbing again. :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I believe OTUNGA is only in this match to take a pin. On the other hand OTUNGA could be the one to get the first pin against Ryback.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if AJ would let me "physically express" how I feel about her.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yes Ryback destroys Dolph please!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback should just be squashing Otunga.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So we're feeding Ziggler to Ryback now. fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggles and Otunga dropped some truth bombs like a motherfucker...

Oh great, this fuck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NO. I love Ryback, but fuck he'd better not pin Ziggler. Hopefully Otunga takes the fall.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So they're about to squash the MITB winner in a handicap match against Ryback? I don't get it.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao

Please beat them Ryback. Let the IWC cry.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Noooo why the fuck would you feed ziggler MR MONEY IN THE BANK to ryback
there is a bunch of other people for that...
Jesus christ
fuck this company


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler getting buried in a handicap match 

I like Ryback, but cmon.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

feed me fake pyros


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cool! Now it gets a bit interesting. :O


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is getting over folks. That pop was decent.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is going to leave Otunga high and dry.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A million bucks says Dolph leaves Otunga to take the pin


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dat reaction


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Ryback's going to destroy both of them:lmao
> 
> Please protect Ziggler somehow........



Ziggler is most likely going to take the pin. Vince has the idea that he can job MITB winners because it'll all be erased once they win the world title.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Modern said:


> Yes Ryback destroys Dolph please!


AW HELL NAW


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is going to destroy both of them :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is so over, it's ridiculous.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dolph Ziggler is really gonna take the pin here? That's so nuts.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LMFAO at Otunga "His Mother" :lmao

The Big Hungry? _THE BIG HUNGRY_?

GTFO my TV Ryback.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ah, fuck! Why would they do this to Ziggler?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So the next World Heavyweight Champion is about to job in a two on one handicap match to a newcomer....

Great booking there by WWE fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Looks like Ziggler is going to loose for the millionth time since he won the breifcase. fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

2 on 1 handicap match. Haven't seen that before.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy fucking shit. Look at how over this guy is. Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Um...Dolph? You know you can cash that briefcase in for a title shot right?


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FEED ME MORE. Say Hi To your new Cena folks. Enjoy the next 5 years. =(


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A boring chant already? Well damn.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FEED ME WHORES

FEED ME WHORES


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HE FUCKING SUCKS!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I half expected Ziggler to do a backflip to the outside after that clothesline.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler leave now...

Edit: Yes. Well at least Ziggler didn't look horrible coming out of that...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OTUNGA VERSUS SKIP!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Goldberg chants.

Those crack me up every time. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*










Hey look, its Ryback


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OTUNGA can do this on his own.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler is too smart for you Ryback.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That was dumb... you had him in position for a finsher........ this guy doesn't know how to work. 

This just shows the WWE has no fucking clue... no clue at all.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That's right, make your future WHC look like a pussy...


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So has anyone back stage stopped to think if be beats everyone on the roster in 2 on 1's who is actually goin to feud with and how will it even look logical.... Damnit the last word of my sentence answered my own question!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

yawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

YIP YIP. WHAT IT DO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

MITB winner looking like a coward. As usual.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ok, I'm taking my last post back. xD


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga taking the job. As he should.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Otunga taking the job. As he should.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Planting seeds for Ryback vs. Ziggler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

For a guy that kills people, Ryback's squashes sure are boring. Say what you will about The Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg, at least their matches were energetic.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Last time I watched RAW was a while ago but why every match is now below 3 mins?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

< Rybored


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The better give Ryback the match with Cm Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ugh, Ryback can fuck off.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TehJerichoFan said:


> A boring chant already? Well damn.



It was "Gooooldberg" chants.

There's always a few dozen smarks who still chant it, it can't be helped.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ziggler is most likely going to take the pin. Vince has the idea that he can job MITB winners because it'll all be erased once they win the world title.


Thank god Ziggler left.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ok that was cool, but could it last longer? That's all they're doing wrong - it needs to last long enough to let "Skip" show off more moves.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can't ignore how over Ryback is, but man, fuck Ryback.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dodged a bullet....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat overness.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wonder if he'd get "Feed me more" chants outside the US?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ziggler is most likely going to take the pin. Vince has the idea that he can job MITB winners because it'll all be erased once they win the world title.


Guess I was wrong. At least Vince did one thing right with Ziggler for once.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vinnie mac was in the back fapping at Ryback's power


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*"The Big Hungry" is such a stupid fucking name.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> YIP YIP. WHAT IT DO.


It's all I think about when I see him.

And I think I preferred it if I'm honest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback's over like hell. The commentators really need to bring up his streak more, mention his record... what is he like 40-0 now?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ZIggler's right... he's a flash in the pan. He doesn't have that "IT" factor that guys like Warrior or Goldberg did. It just isn't there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman's fantastic :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Paul Heyman, the King of Sleazy Managers


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

At first I wasn't thankful for otunga interfering ziggler's promo but now I'm glad so he can take the pin.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman is so good in his role. Different league.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That chant appeals to the fat ass Americans and its only 3 words so even the slow chubby kids can get it right. Lightning in a bottle right there. McDonald's couldn't have come up w something better.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
3MB?! Really? Really? Stop the Misery. #WWE #Raw

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman vs McMahon


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh shit. Heyman in the ring?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why isn't Paul Heyman on every week. Just fantastic.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How I love Heyman. I can't even put it in words.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

GOD. AJ is so hot.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk to hit Heyman so he wins by DQ. Calling it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Love that outfit on AJ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Love that outfit on AJ.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback will need a bigger and more impressive set/alternative finisher. The Spear and Jackhammer were just so much more intense and exciting.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THE TIE HAS FUCKING SKULLS ON IT ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME......ugh this bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Christ, she's off again....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'd shit my pants if Vince ever yelled at me like that.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hungry-Man would have been far more appropriate.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ is looking smashtastic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*






This is how Vince sees himself.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

really how can anyone not love AJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat Hawt Tawpic business suit..
Isn't this bitch on probation?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This bitch is Looney Tunes.:lmao 

"I love being me". I'm sure you do Vince.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Back to this shit? I wish Kharma could come back and destroy AJ... She's terrible to watcb


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bi-polar barbie, AJ!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Striker push


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Little does the crowd know...Striker is actually a half decent wrestler.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"But..._no_..."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat actress.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Striker wrestling? Awww hell yeeeaaahhhh!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane vs Striker = ratings


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THE ECW NEW BREED RETURNS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *"The Big Hungry" is such a stupid fucking name.*


Yeah, gotta agree with this one. As much of a big fan I am of Ryback (My favourite guy second to Orton) he deserves a better nickname. It sounds so corny. :lol


There's so many much better choices:

Terminator
Berserker
Dreadnought

yadda yadda yadda


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol.. AJ is pulling an Eric Bischoff... when Bischoff was GM, he would always put commentators and Divas against Kane


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince vs Heyman is PPV material. Should be comedy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Stiker to lace up them wrasslin boots once more! :striker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lets give Striker valuable TV time, it's not like we have other talent in the back doing nothing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ's only nice to look at at this point. Her character... I hate it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> 3MB?! Really? Really? Stop the Misery. #WWE #Raw
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


LOL, he actually did tweet that.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yes! Matt Striker - back in the ring! Bust out the trunks with his face on them!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

David Otunga = 8-17
Dolph Ziggler = 18-33-3
Ryback = 32-0


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Matt Striker goes over Kane tonight! 

Also AJ needs to go to the Vickie Guerrero school of evil Disney villain laugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Walking Dead season 3 :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn I wish JBL had been able to work tonight, the program is exponentially better with him at the announcer's table.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



James1o1o said:


> Oh shit. Heyman in the ring?


*Nah, the match wasn't set...it was just offered to Heyman who politely declined. *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show to cost Kane?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Walking Dead season 3 looks like it might actually be good unlike Season 2


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ziggler leaves ring and acts like a coward...complain
Ziggler stays and gets squashed by Ryback because then he's burying the MitB winner...complain

Nice logic IWC. unk2


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please tell me Striker is coming out to his awesome theme.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AJ is one of those girls that one day looks plain others looks with fucking hot...This day she's on her hot mode.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

Well it's nothing new. He always has done it as a face.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Evilerk said:


> really how can anyone not love AJ


She's annoying as fuck and is constantly inserted into angles and segments she shouldn't be involved in.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen!

On tonight's Raw there will be a match between the 67 year old chairman and a non wrestling manager.

Before that though, we'll have Kane squash a guy who used to wrestle but now only works backstage.

DEM RATINGS (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Whooptie-freakin-doo 2 matches featuring non-wrestlers.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*










Fuck the haters!!! xD


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Evilerk said:


> really how can anyone not love AJ


Its simple: Week after week, someone says "crazy" or "nuts" or something similar and she does her little spazz act and then we get some goofy half assed match as a result.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

TIM TEBOW & CENA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena and Tebow....that is just perfect, isn't it?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ALRIIIIIIIGHT, GABRIEL :3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why are all the United States champions not American?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena hanging out with another overated guy..Tebow


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



James1o1o said:


> Little does the crowd know...Striker is actually a half decent wrestler.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro vs Gabriel.... Nice...

Too bad they won't even get 5 minutes....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro time, DAT NIPPLEZ


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cheer this man.

One of the best guys in the ring for the 'E, hands down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So there was two authority figures in back to back segments and there's not suppose to be an issue with that. Too many decision makers.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Am I the only one that thinks when a WWE Superstar is outside of the WWE in pictures, videos, etc; they look completely out of place?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Fuck the haters!!! xD


Slater going for the Pariah look, I see.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Fuck the haters!!! xD


Yep, dorks.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesero's new titantron is nice.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Please tell me Striker is coming out to his awesome theme.


He might but no one will hear it he will be in jobber entrance city


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gabriel on RAW? :mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aksana and Justin Gabriel were talking in the back earlier, something gonna happen there?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro is easily the best US Champ they've had for months. Shame the crowd doesn't give 2 fucks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro doesn't interest me at all.



Keyser Söze said:


> Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:
> 
> David Otunga = 8-17
> Dolph Ziggler = 18-33-3
> Ryback = 32-0


Damn I thought Ryback had more wins than that, but still, the commentators really need to address it. I don't care if it's Goldberg-ish, addressing that he's 32-0 and really building up his undefeated streak more will help put him over more.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro's theme is catchy, haven't a clue what's being said in it though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sick clothesline.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Fuck the haters!!! xD


*Fucking GOLD! :lmao*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I haven't even noticed Lawler's absence these past few weeks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Fuck the haters!!! xD


Mahal looking suspect with that "DAT ASS" face all up on Slater


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gabriel vs Cesaro. Reviving dat US titel bit by bit. I do NOT miss Santino's reign...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I just want Cesaro to feud with Kidd or Gabriel. Why won't WWE let me have this?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Cesaro is easily the best US Champ they've had for months. Shame the crowd doesn't give 2 fucks.


I agree


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God Cesaro is killing him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Might add Cesaro to my fave five soon and take out Miz if he keeps being so irrelevant


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Beat LA chant"


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fans chanting USA when neither competitor is from there.. classic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao at the ''USA'' chants.

Neither of them are from the US.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

AWWWWW, GABRIEL :,(


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nice USA chants :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*That stupid ball-sack/pecker grabber finisher makes it impossible for me to get behind this guy.*


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

USA chant for... The South African? ...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

GABRIEL IS FROM SOUTH AFRCIA YOU STUPID FUCKING FUCKS


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

USA chants in a match between people from Switzerland and Sotuh Africa. Hooray for WWE crowds.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

USA? Isnt Gabriel from South Africa lol.

I remember Gabriel had an amazing match with Orton on Raw in the Nexus days. Hope he gets a push soon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

McIntyre looks like he's a goatee away from being in the Disciples of Apocalypse


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

USA chant when Gabriel is from S. Africa


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> GABRIEL IS FROM SOUTH AFRCIA YOU STUPID FUCKING FUCKS


Well it's not like he's on tv enough for people to know who he even is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> Fuck the haters!!! xD


When the fuck did this happen?! Holy Rock and Rave Infection...


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I kind of like that gimmick for Cesaro. The political, America needs me thing. Gets him over as the elitist European, plays on the current political events, and gets to show off his verbal skills. They really need to start trusting him to talk live though instead of all these taped segments.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> She's annoying as fuck and is constantly inserted into angles and segments she shouldn't be involved in.


so much anger for a 20 second promo..shes a GM..its her job:cool2


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HUGE ASS NIPPLES chant. lolol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL at that fucked up AJ Styles Moonsault/Reverse DDT spot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Come on, people! If Gabriel is from Africa, then why is he white?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well that match came out of nowhere to become at least mildly memorable.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, any Raw that gives me Cesaro and Gabriel is a better than average Raw by my standards.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Justin Gabriel doing AJ Styles move. Not quite as fluid, but still great job, few people can do that move.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They're from Tennessee, what did you honestly expect? :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What happened there with the 450?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

so is ceasor's gimmick a hairy european? Really, shave your legs man...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The fuck, Ciscero or whatever your name is?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn I missed it, but from the commentating it sounded like it was a 450 botch. Was it?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Glad they didn't have Gabriel getting complete handled, guy has some talent.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gabriel could be big
I think WWE is really wasting the guy...
At least a good mid carder


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This ***** is stealing from AJ styles... fpalm


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn that looked nice.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn that Swiss death to the face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yeah he's dead.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro grabbin' dem nuts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nasty 450 splash from Gabriel. I honestly think Gabriel could be a nice midcard fixture, but they seem intent on just using him as a jobber.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*THE WORLD WRESTLING FEDERATION...*










*WHAT THE WORLD IS WATCHING!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Whoa! That looked sick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That uppercut should be finisher. Far more brutal than his penis grabbing finisher.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Uppercut out of nowhere is the new RKO out of nowhere


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If Kane and Striker are next, that will be - what - 5 or 6 noncompetive matches to start the show? Geeze.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

NOOOOOO, BUCK YOU CESARO. THAT CLEAN WIN ON RAW WAS MEANT TO BE. YOU HAVE DISTRUPTED TIME YOU MEANIE.

/gabriel marking

EDIT: FUCK YEAH, MORE SHINEDOWN <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gabriel's haircut is pretty fierce, though.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro looks hurt. Didn't even stand up to slam Gabriel


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That uppercut was fucking awesome. Much more devastating than the Neutralizer.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jason Statham wins again lol.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro is money.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat uppercut.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro is growing on me. Can't talk for shit but he's an impressive ring worker. Also, I'm glad that match wasn't a total squash and Gabriel actually managed to execute his finisher.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro just no sold the 450 or?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They need to go back to 2 hours... it's dragging so much right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The only thing I like about Cesaro is that uppercut he does. It's awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*If JBL was on commentary during the USA chants he would have said, "Listen to the crowd getting behind our United States champion!"*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The contract in that photo they just showed looks like a W-9 tax form.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Gabriel reminds of Jeff Hardy for some reason


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Awesome match right there.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Antonio and Gabriel should work more often.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Crowd could care less a out Cesaro, which is too bad he looks decent and has some fun power moves


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I have to admit, Gabriel and Cesaro made each other look great in that match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I just can't get behind Gabriel with him looking like he gets his gear from The Pleasure Chest


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Antonio Cesaro = 11-4
Justin Gabriel = 2-10


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Goddamn.. Dat Raw...
Slater tweeted the pic btw.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *If JBL was on commentary during the USA chants he would have said, "Listen to the crowd getting behind our United States champion!"*




OMG THIS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. <3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This ***** is stealing from AJ styles... fpalm


What? AJ Styles's finisher is very different from Cesaro's, what are you on mate?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro has managed to make everyone he's been in the ring with look great, very impressed with him.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

nice match between the two, I wouldn't mind a lil feud between them


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

These fucks will cheer Ryder & then give Cesaro their indifferent & ignorant USA chants. :StephenA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I cant take him serious with his nut grabbing finisher.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No idea what happened on that 450, but that uppercut excuses a whole lot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *If JBL was on commentary during the USA chants he would have said, "Listen to the crowd getting behind our United States champion!"*


Lol so true. Missing him alot so far.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *If JBL was on commentary during the USA chants he would have said, "Listen to the crowd getting behind our United States champion!"*


Nah, he'd probably say: ''They're chanting USA when neither guy is from the US, where's the logic in that''. I notice JBL's addresses crowd chants more than other commentators and he doesn't bullshit around or sugarcoat anything, so I imagine he would say that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not even halfway through the show yet. Christ, I really miss 2 hours.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yeah! Fozzy!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fozzy!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Claudio is really looking impressive. He probably has had the best match of the night. Props to Gabriel as well


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

screw you wwe for giving Striker the jobber intro


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Enough with the pre package promos WWE for Cesaro you need to give him proper promo time and just let him insult the city's or states they are in to build up heat even if its cheap to start thats where all heat starts.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *If JBL was on commentary during the USA chants he would have said, "Listen to the crowd getting behind our United States champion!"*


Yes! I actually heard his voice when I read that. Miss JBL.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT ENTRANCE FOR STRIKER! (Y)

Yeah, he's getting squashed. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So wait. Striker had his wrestling gear with him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Logic hole. If Striker had a problem with the match he should of went to Vince McMahon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Haha, Fozzy in one of WWE's PPV songs. Classic. :lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Alright guys. Wish me luck. It's time for my match.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Just get this shit over with WWE....


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh god that theme...

Fozzy is froot, but that song brings back memories of the most asinine green-screen effect I've ever seen from the music video.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> Not even halfway through the show yet. Christ, I really miss 2 hours.


It's gone quite quick in my eyes


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

MATHEWS HERE WE GO SON!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It doesn't appear that Striker is in the shape he once was..

Must suck that he ended up being an announcer, considering they won't let him wrestle and he can't work independents..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ok wwe and Jericho are def on good terms if there using his bands song for a theme


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> What? AJ Styles's finisher is very different from Cesaro's, what are you on mate?


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Man, who knows what this segment might have been if Striker and AJ didn't have that conversation..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TripleG said:


> So wait. Striker had his wrestling gear with him?


Rule #1 in wrestling: Always bring your gear


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How long has it been since Striker has been in the ring? Does he even work house shows?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Striker said:


> Alright guys. Wish me luck. It's time for my match.


Put Kane in boston crab. Its the only way.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TripleG said:


> So wait. Striker had his wrestling gear with him?


Striker's _always_ ready.

Like Chuck Norris.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If you're in Vancouver and watching RAW, Lance Storm is a guest host! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

I like when he hulks up! :bryan


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

None of these bastards even realize Matt's a pretty decent wrestler.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Matt Stryker gonna wrestle again. Yeah!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

We should all buy Kane's song on iTunes and get it number 1 in the charts.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Actually like Striker, thought he was a good commentator when he did that. Dont get why so many ppl hste him.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cesaro is part of WWE's future, he's bsaically going to be another Daniel Bryan, always solid in the ring no matter who he's going against and as soon as he gets a gimmick that connects with the fans he'll be massively over.

WWE seems to have learned that its easier to take guys with good wrestling ability and give them a personality, than it is to take guys with personality and try to teach them how to wrestle.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> What? AJ Styles's finisher is very different from Cesaro's, what are you on mate?


No, he meant the move that Gabriel copied from AJ lol.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"YOU CAN'T DO THIS TO PEOPLE!" :'DDD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So how much of Smackdown are they going to recap tonight?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn it. My stream expired.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Incoming hug it out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Beer can Striker!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Striker's got some scary zombie looking eyes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did he just say performer?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You gonna get raped. :kane


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> What? AJ Styles's finisher is very different from Cesaro's, what are you on mate?



Gabriel's jumping inverted DDT from the corner...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He's not a wrestler anymore, but he had his ring gear with him tonight. LoL


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Logic hole. If Striker had a problem with the match he should of went to Vince McMahon.


Logic and wrestling don't mix too well, K.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can you just kick him in the face and get this over with?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Striker is preaching for the IWC right here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if he's marking out, bro.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Loudness said:


> No, he meant the move that Gabriel copied from AJ lol.


Oh, my bad. :$


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can't they make Kane a new mask that won't melt on his face every week.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Striker shitting on himself


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mindless carnage chant. :lmao


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A light "you still got it" chant for Striker. Nice!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugsHugs

X3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane needs to kill him and get this segment over with.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did Striker break a collarbone or something?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mindless Carnage chants. this crowd with their awful chants.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

hug it out guys


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He is about to get tombstoned.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well didn't take a rocket scientist to see how that was going to end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Alrighty then...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Best match in Strikers catalogue I must say...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I miss Kane using the Tombstone


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*Kane almost choke slammed that sock right out of Striker's trunks. *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToddTheBod said:


> It doesn't appear that Striker is in the shape he once was..
> 
> Must suck that he ended up being an announcer, considering they won't let him wrestle and he can't work independents..


Striker still looks in pretty good shape to me, despite being a commentator for the past few years. Doesn't have the belly like Cole or King have.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's worrying that Striker sold that better than most of the active roster could.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

hugs...

:,(


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"don't call AJ the c word"

CUNT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

O look... another pointless segment. And he wonders why ratings are terrible? I can't possibly see what's wrong here at all...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Don't call AJ the C word. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

BAHAHAHA


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lesson learned. Don't call AJ the C word. Thanks Cole.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:bosh "interesting" looking bearhug by Kane


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dem mic skills. unk


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ROFL KANE IS SO AWESOME


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A good portion of the forum would call AJ that C-word, just not the one Cole was referring to.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol, fucking Kane.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

KANE IS FUCKING AMAZING. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane with DEM INTERVIEW SKILLZ!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Best interview ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

More Shouting! SHOUTING SHOUTING SHOUTING!!! WE SHOUT THINGS!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane's fucking fun. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Don't call any woman the c-word.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane trolling Striker! :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This ''I'm the Tag Team Champions'' shit is so fucking lame. It's not getting over either, thank fuck. fpalm


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What is it with JR trying to make pop culture references tonight?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Kane

I know many will disagree, but Kane's much better as a 'comedy monster' than a 'destroyer'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

_*"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII"*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Aww Layla don't leave commentary now.


Y2Raven said:


> Logic and wrestling don't mix too well, K.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

blur said:


> "don't call AJ the c word"
> 
> CUNT


Hahahah that's what I thought too


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Striker is a true fan of the game, knows how to work. They should give him a stable "STRIKER'S CLASSROOM" and play on his teaching routes. 

But ROLF at JR "A riveting interview by Kane!"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kanes voice... <3 So happy to hear it more often..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve vs Layla.

Piss break or wank break coming up.

Depending on what kind of mood you're in.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WrestleMania 27 anyone??


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> :lmao Kane
> 
> I know many will disagree, but Kane's much better as a 'comedy monster' than a 'destroyer'


Thats because he is actually great on the mic when he isn't grunting ect.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Eve vs Layla.
> 
> Piss break or wank break coming up.
> 
> Depending on what kind of mood you're in.


Go fast enough and you can do both.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane is great.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Does anyone think that Kofi might finally get to talk on the mic for more than 30 seconds tonight?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

With Miz TV up next and this divas stuff one does wonder whether they've completely forgotten about the Tag Tourney finals? No mention of it whatsoever throughout the show. Great way to put over the Tag Match at HIAC guys.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Emm,yeah. So what was the point of that match?

I suppose it is sorta nice that more wrestlers are being given more time to talk in the ring though...that`s a plus.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> Striker still looks in pretty good shape to me, despite being a commentator for the past few years. Doesn't have the belly like Cole or King have.


Probably helps he isnt middle aged too.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I thought y'all would get a kick out of this: the 90 year old lady I sit with flipped onto Raw. Apparently, Justin Gabriel and Antonio Caesaro "look real nice without their clothes on."

We had a spat when she said Wade Barrett was fat last week, though.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Kane = 21-16-2
Matt Striker = 0-1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> This ''I'm the Tag Team Champions'' shit is so fucking lame. *It's not getting over either, thank fuck*. fpalm


What? There's shit loads of "I am the Tag Team Champions" signs in the crowd and both guys get huge reactions.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> With Miz TV up next and this divas stuff one does wonder whether they've completely forgotten about the Tag Tourney finals? No mention of it whatsoever throughout the show. Great way to put over the Tag Match at HIAC guys.


They mentioned it was coming up later during the PTP/CoBro match.

They aren't going to forget a Rey Mysterio match, are you crazy?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Eve vs Layla.
> 
> Piss break or wank break coming up.
> 
> Depending on what kind of mood you're in.


And match quality. Oh who are we kidding, its WWE.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Interested in seeing how Kofi fares on the mic, he's not bad but he's not an entertaining mic worker either, but with this he can improve.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So let's hype the Kaitlyn-thing!! Who was beating her down?! Will we hear it today?! Who will it be?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Kabraxal said:


> O look... another pointless segment. And he wonders why ratings are terrible? I can't possibly see what's wrong here at all...


You're right! Time to take *action*. Turn it off right now, deprive the 'E of your almighty rating blip. Matter of fact, turn your laptop off, can't risk some survey possibly realizing you were viewing RAW related items.

No?

Then save your Up to the Minute menstruating.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> Go fast enough and you can do both.


consider yourself positively rep'ed good sir.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Piss break or wank break coming up.


They'd both be shit if done the wrong way around.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not entertained by RAW or feel it is in a lull segment? Watch this.

*YOU'RE WELCOME!*


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> This ''I'm the Tag Team Champions'' shit is so fucking lame. It's not getting over either, thank fuck. fpalm


its more entertaining than 'feed me more' shit fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Again - Kane rules and deserves a raise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ugh, fuck Miz TV.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

wtf I legit blackedout for like 20minutes this shit is so boring


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz in the ring, welcome to the _Real World_.

Get it? :troll


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol, the crowd is dead.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck's sake, me too JR. Screw food-related advertisements!

brb :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And to think this guy was WWE champion. Amazing.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is this... Kofi getting mic time? 0.0


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Asenath said:


> I thought y'all would get a kick out of this: the 90 year old lady I sit with flipped onto Raw. Apparently, Justin Gabriel and Antonio Caesaro "look real nice without their clothes on."
> 
> We had a spat when she said Wade Barrett was fat last week, though.


Do you sit with Mae Young?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz TV might actually be interesting if the guest wasn't Kofi Kingston..



NeyNey said:


> So let's hype the Kaitlyn-thing!! Who was beating her down?! Will we hear it today?! Who will it be?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


No one cares..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If the crowd wasn't dead before 930, they certainly are now.

God bless Miz, at least he's trying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They are going to have Joey talk again?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Haha Miz wrecks Nashville people. 

Kofi is ok, but he needs a new mixup to his music finally. Too "nice" sounding.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please be good, Miz Tv.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I was going to stop watching because of the Miz, but I'll keep watching for Kofi.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Does Kofi only have one suit?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz talks about being relevant. HA.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I don't think Kofi has ever struck anybody in the world as the kind of guy that wears a suit.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OH SHIT


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lmao ohhh miz...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat white strap pops against the Kofi provided ebony background.

Oh shit, Miz is *SHITTING* on this man. 3 sentences? unk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz talking about being carried, oh the irony.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

kofi looks so weird in the suits he wears idk if they dont fit or cuz he has a small shoulder frame


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> No one cares..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol at The Miz talking about ''carrying people''. The Miz is the one that always need carrying in his matches...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I love this. TV show segment, with two couches in the ring, and two of the tall chairs. Not using any of the four seating options in the ring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Boom Boom Boom, I want you in my room?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn, Miz is shooting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Miz is owning Kofi with reality big time right now.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WOW, this is actually quite good stuff from Moz.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi's a good talker.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Truth hurts. OUCH


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Have you ever been the most forgettable champion of all time?"


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow. Miz is serious.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ok this is good shit


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz taking the shovel out


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I smell a Kofi push..... I SMELL A KOFI PUSH! AND KOFI CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jay2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

_"Have you ever headlined anything?"_


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Emmmm Miz Kofi has a madison square garden moment Kofi you got memory loss to boom boom boom.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Let's hope they'll allow the Orton feud Kofi to re-emerge. That Kofi was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz cuttin a good promo on Kofi. Kofi laughing it off like cena's shown us how.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This Wednesday? What's happening on Wednesday?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi sucks on the mic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is really good


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi sucks on the stick.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If there's one thing that'll set Kofi's career on fire, it's the IC belt.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> *Miz TV might actually be interesting if the guest wasn't Kofi Kingston..*
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares..


Kofi is way more interesting that Dolph's generic's ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*Why doesn't Kofi have a Jamaican accent?


:side:*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A better entrance theme and a bit more of an edge to his character would work wonders for Kofi.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good god. When was the last time the IC Title feud was getting this kind of crowd reaction?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn...shame that everything miz said was true... 

Miz is a good talker, screw the haters.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

damn they shootin'


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> You're right! Time to take *action*. Turn it off right now, deprive the 'E of your almighty rating blip. Matter of fact, turn your laptop off, can't risk some survey possibly realizing you were viewing RAW related items.
> 
> No?
> 
> Then save your Up to the Minute menstruating.


Vince searching for more members of his "Kiss My Ass Club" or something? I'll point out the shit when it's shit and I'll point out the good things in the rare times we actually get something good from the WWE... so take your stupid ranting elsewhere.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh yes, Miz! We want the exact same match we will have Wednesday! Fingers crossed for the rubber match on Smackdown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz is talking truth about Kofi. Miz is reckless.:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ouch Miz....lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



James1o1o said:


> This Wednesday? What's happening on Wednesday?


The Main Event show that not many people watch. Apparently there's a title match, that should be happening on PPV.

Edit: Kofi and his flimsy-ass suit pants.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I know I already said this, but I absolutely love that they`re letting folks talk and show a little personality for a change. This is such a HUGE step in the right direction.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol Joey's upset.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi is giving me will-i-am vibes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Joey is mad.:lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Props to Miz, so good he managed to make the audience chant "Kofi Kingston". This is how you play heel.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz droppin dem bombs of truth.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

so Miz going over at HIAC/Main Event?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz is on fucking fire tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Mister Hands said:


> If there's one thing that'll set Kofi's career on fire, it's the IC belt.


Didn't work for him last time he held it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Why doesn't Kofi have a Jamaican accent?
> 
> 
> :side:*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Preferred Kofi vs Dolph. Hopefully Kofi gets pushed after this, seems like some real shit Miz is flinging at him. Kinda like how they said Henry couldnt win the big one then he beat Orton clean.


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, see how long this Kofi "push" lasts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

These 'TV Shows' on WWE never had, and never will end in a classy way.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Calling out the kids in the audience? Shitting on catchphrases? Angry black man in the middle of the ring?

Good segment.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sorry Kofi, beating up The Miz won't make us care about you.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did Kofi rip his pants?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why is Kofi attacking The Miz unprovoked? That doesn't seem very face-y. Why is he being violent.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ive always like Kingtson, that can guy work, about time he showed some PASSION and AGGRESSION before falling into obscurity for good ... ala Carlito


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Great promo from both men. Miz was on fire especially. Actually looking forward to their title match on Wednesday and might tune in, all thanks to that promo.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Never do I want to hear again that something on Raw is a warm-up for Main Event fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why must commentators always use the word "smashmouth"?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy shit that segment was great for the most classical and basic, yet most mislooked reason. Miz made Kofi interesting, gave the fans a reason to care and instantly added substance to the feud. Kofi was doing his part well too. Very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi done good.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is the first interesting mid-card feud in quite a while. I'm into it.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Side note: For those who haven't seen it: Best in the World is awesome. Probably the best WWE Documentary that I've seen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett to do the J.O.B. next!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nice build between these two.

Sheamus vs. Barrett!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz just destroyed this guy...."All you'll ever be is the guy who says BOOM..BOOM...BOOM" LMAO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus/Barrett next. Hope Barrett wins. Just make Big Show take out/distract Sheamus or something, Barrett wins, Sheamus/Show feud advances, Barrett looks strong for once..



AthenaMark said:


> Miz just destroyed this guy...."All you'll ever be is the guy who says BOOM..BOOM...BOOM" LMAO


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kids stay talking that nonsense. Miz is nice on the mic. 

Kofi stepped up this week too. He sounded much better than that ratchetness he was coming with last week.

I can get excited for this feud


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

it wont last long


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Maybe WWE got tired of Kofi fucking half-assing it & not giving a fuck so Miz was given some ammo to unload to fire his unmotivated ass up?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fuck it i'm out. this show simply isn't worth staying up for.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is how long this damn show is......

At 8:00, I had a cup of gin, had a real good buzz on by 8:30.

Said buzz has since worn off, and this damn show still has over an hour left! And ain't shit happened! I'm barely paying attention. Go back to 2 hours, the show is boring as hell and too long.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Might actually buy this Punk DVD. Unless they have it on Netflix soon lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope this is a start of a Kofi push!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi is the sort of guy Austin was talking about in that WWE13 promo with Punk. He don't mind just sitting around the card holding tag team titles with anyone, pointless IC or US title reigns, not wanting to better himself because he's just happy with where he is at.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz burying Kofi for being a mid card act for kids - Kofi responds by saying that he's going to win his 189 mid card title. Who wrote this Miz promo? Probably a message to Kofi.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Might actually buy this Punk DVD. Unless they have it on Netflix soon lol.


The doc is definitely worth checking out, either way.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fantastic promo from Miz, he's stepping his game up. Kofi held his own too.

Good stuff. A match I wouldn't give two fucks about before, but now I do.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope someone from WWE read my fucking forty page thread that shit all over Kofi & someone said something!!!!!!


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz was the first good thing about tonight's raw. In nearly 2 hours. Christ.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lots of stuff coming up now. 

Sheamus v Barrett next, then we still have Rhodes Scholars vs Rey/Cara, Eve vs Layla and Miz vs Kofi. My guess is Tag Tourney final is top of the hour followed by Miz/Kofi then the Divas match to die the audience down before the big contract signing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi has always had so much potential...
He is articulate on the mic, he is good in the ring...With an interesting character Kofi could have been bigger =(


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi's getting a push...... for about a month. I wonder who his next tag partner will be, my moneys on Santino.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman Vs. Vince and Peyton Manning throws a Pick 6? Too much!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Didn't work for him last time he held it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Joey is mad.:lmao


:lmao

Kofi to Miz: "You got jokes?"


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus and Barrett always deliver when they're in there together. Looking forward to this match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Iron Fists preview. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



LBGetBack said:


> This is how long this damn show is......
> 
> At 8:00, I had a cup of gin, had a real good buzz on by 8:30.
> 
> Said buzz has since worn off, and this damn show still has over an hour left! And ain't shit happened! I'm barely paying attention. Go back to 2 hours, the show is boring as hell and too long.


Fucking turn it off then, who's forcing you to watch it?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*










I want this Kofi back christ he was on fire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kofi to Miz: "You got jokes?"


:lmao yo he should of said that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did you know? WWE is bigger than Jesus.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It would be nice for Kofi to get an actual push... but he needs to be pushed out there with no script and just bullet points to learn to give a prommo or sink and learn that he might just be a Hardy like guy.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi is a midcard belt magnet, he never stay long without (minor) gold around his waist.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Kofi is the sort of guy Austin was talking about in that WWE13 promo with Punk. He don't mind just sitting around the card holding tag team titles with anyone, pointless IC or US title reigns, not wanting to better himself because he's just happy with where he is at.


Nah, the problem is the tag titles and IC title used to be important. Many LEGENDS in this business were at that level.....Owen Hart, Mr. Perfect, Ted Dibiase, Razor Ramon, etc.

The problem is every single title has been made worthless, except for the WWE title. And yes, I'm including the WHC. That's not Kofi or any other wrestler's fault.

Not everyone is WWE title material, and they shouldn't be. WWE needs IC champions.....it's WWE's job to make it matter.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

One only has to look at how awesome Bound for Glory was last night and how horrifically bad Raw has been tonight to see why the gap is closing faster and faster between WWE and TNA.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So whens the WWE Network debuting?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

SHEAMUS IS HERE - YES!

FELLA! 

CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fella is still over, no doubt about it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

There is no way Sheamus and Big Show have never wrestled each other before.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

big show *walk-in* coming right up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett is boring. At least he's sweating out Alicia Fox hair every night so I can't hate.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I know it's been said for the millionth time, but Barrett's theme is god awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> One only has to look at how awesome Bound for Glory was last night and how horrifically bad Raw has been tonight to see why the gap is closing faster and faster between WWE and TNA.


watching TNA could cure cancer it and it still wouldnt close the gap


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God I love it when these two wrestle each other.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett has lame music. I don't know why they let him choose that shit.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I still haven't figured out what the hell Tensai was doing out there last week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn.... It's gonna be hard to watch this match. Sheamus gonna have to carry that green fuck.


----------



## Bclar12 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus wearing a Cena wristband....The transformation is complete


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Suspense for tonight : had Wade Barrett add a fourth move to his arsenal?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm a Brit, but I just can't get behind Barratt. Don't find him convincing whatsoever, and haven't done since Cena literally buried him with chairs back at the end of the Nexus feud.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus vs Wade - hope it's better than last match, they can put on a good match IMO.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> watching TNA could cure cancer it and it still wouldnt close the gap


honestly, the only thing keeping TNA from being legit competition is a serious financial backer to give them ted-turner-like money.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I guess the WWE is trying to cure insomnia as well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think Barrett should keep brass knuckles in his tights as part of his character, like Regal used to do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> I still haven't figured out what the hell Tensai was doing out there last week.


Sheamus kicked him in the face on the Smackdown before and Tensai wanted revenge.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Fucking turn it off then, who's forcing you to watch it?


1.) Bitch can't find the remote.

2.) Too fat to get up & change it himself.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett is bland as hell, especially in the ring. Hope it's not another 16 minutes match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

We're only going to remember Wade Barret for saying 'Booooom!' : P


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> One only has to look at how awesome Bound for Glory was last night and how horrifically bad Raw has been tonight to see why the gap is closing faster and faster between WWE and TNA.


Bound for Glory was awesome, that's right. But I liked Raw so far, too.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett's entire walk down the ramp just screams trying too hard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TripleG said:


> Did you know? WWE is bigger than Jesus.


They could get the Beatles as roster members and still it wouldn't be true


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



genocide_cutter said:


> So whens the WWE Network debuting?


I don't know-Isn't Smackdown on UPN?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> One only has to look at how awesome Bound for Glory was last night and how horrifically bad Raw has been tonight to see why the gap is closing faster and faster between WWE and TNA.


The gap is closing? 

Son your seriously delusional if you think TNA will EVER catch up with WWE

As for the show, I have enjoyed it thus far. I have really liked that they haven't wasted time with entrances


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Sheamus for President" sign. Ya sure, because he is from Ireland, stupid fans. lol


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I was just typing why don't they mention English Irish history. Well in JR.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> We're only going to remember Wade Barret for saying 'Booooom!' : P


I'd like to see this. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Okay something happened. Audience responded to something but nothing to do with the guys in the ring?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bare-knuckle champion of where & what tournament?!?

WWE you try too hard..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> honestly, the only thing keeping TNA from being legit competition is a serious financial backer to give them ted-turner-like money.


Doubt it, they would be better off than now, but they would still lack WWEs brand value tbh.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

Redead said:


> watching TNA could cure cancer it and it still wouldnt close the gap


That made me legit laugh fucking out loud


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barret has GOT to change that fucking theme, shit sucks any energy out of the room. Sets shit off on the wrong foot with the crowd, which already suffers from ADD. Guy deserves better than that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


:jay2


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> watching TNA could cure cancer it and it still wouldnt close the gap


It's already happening.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


:lmao

Wade needs to learn how to work the fucking crowd.... They're so dead for this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

touting that "iron clad" contract....johnny ace set to return soon? :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Actual wrestling is going on, and these shitty fans are chanting random bullshit in displeasue" of this. These tools would boo Mr. Perfect and Bret Hart is you could go back to 1991, grab them, and bring them back here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToddTheBod said:


> I think Barrett should keep brass knuckles in his tights as part of his character, like Regal used to do.


And using them as an occasional thing? Sure. It would be a nice touch to his character and it could be a nice way for him to beat top guys when his finisher isn't enough.



Huganomics said:


> Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh my god guys, did not expect this! :mark: 



fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hate how they play the themes when someone comes out to interfere.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WITH A PADDED CHAIR~!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They found a way to make this match even more uninteresting. That's impressive.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> big show *walk-in* coming right up


:lol Dat ***** learned from Kevin Nash, baby. He knows all 'bout dat. 4-Life~!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> It's already happening.


Lol sure it is. It is a better show atm but it is not closing the gap at all and will most likely never will


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL COMMERCIAL.. are you kiddin'...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

HA! FOOD ADS, YOU WILL NOT DEFEAT ME TODAY.

Came back with a big-ass bowl of macaroni & cheese, that will suffice for tonight.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here comes the giant with a padded steal chair!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

REALLY?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


:lol


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NeyNey said:


> LOL COMMERCIAL.. are you kiddin'...


Couldn't they wait until afterwards?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett needs to win, don't care if dirty.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

perfect time for a commercial WWE, brilliant :lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



codyj123_321 said:


> Bare-knuckle champion of where & what tournament?!?


The Annual Kick Ass Party back in 2008


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Match not as good as last week's. Sheamus' bland, Barrett's theme sucks, and Show is gonna repeat what he did last week?

Cool.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why are the protecting Barrett so much? He can stand to eat a loss, not like he's gonna amount to anything anyway.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Turns on DVR recording of Raw

Hears loud Daniel Bryan chants

watches D Bry job to the Big Show

Deletes the rest of Raw and changes channel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> Pyro's probably watching this match with one hand on his dick and the other on a knife.


:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Loudness said:


> Doubt it, they would be better off than now, but they would still lack WWEs brand value tbh.


and in the 80's, WCW lacked that brand value too...people are writing off TNA, but bet your bottom dollar that if Turner (or someone with essentially-unlimited funds) financially backed them, and started pruning former WWE talent and putting them in actual INTERESTING stories, the competition would be back. 

It'd take some time for people to get on board, but once big names move over, then it'll be at full speed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> It's already happening.


TNA are curing cancer?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Raw is in dragging mode right now.

Took a little while but I'm there.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



AngryPhil said:


> The gap is closing?
> 
> Son your seriously delusional if you think TNA will EVER catch up with WWE
> 
> As for the show, I have enjoyed it thus far. I have really liked that they haven't wasted time with entrances



1. Seriously delusional is an oxymoron, moron.

2. Closing the gap doesnt mean that TNA will ever or even HAVE to catch up with WWE. 

3. Yes, because the entrances are what is wrong with the product right now.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If Tensai comes in and interupt again... I will.. don't know. Just please don't.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



codyj123_321 said:


> Bare-knuckle champion of where & what tournament?!?
> 
> WWE you try too hard..


In fucking England, duh.



Freeloader said:


> Actual wrestling is going on, and these shitty fans are chanting random bullshit in displeasue" of this. These tools would boo Mr. Perfect and Bret Hart is you could go back to 1991, grab them, and bring them back here.


Dude, Sheamus is AWFUL and he so goddamn stale it's ridiculous. 

Nobody gives a shit about this guy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well now we know why that chair was padded. 

Big Show's rear end is sensitive. Imagine if Show had to pass a stone? Size of a Baseball..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow nice kick by Wade. These two should headline a WM in a few years.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It would make my night if they moved the camera to Big Show, and the chair broke making him fall on his ass :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I don't want Sheamus any where near a main event at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Another good match with Barret / Sheamus thus far, just another reason they need to actually DO something with Wade this time around instead of fucking feeding him to lesser talent.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow this match is boring as hell.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> TNA are curing cancer?


I legit LOL'd at that. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I like Barret... but what is the story he's involved in? It's hard to care about him when he just comes out and is in some random match. I think he has all the tools, but they just dont' know what to do with him right now.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> It would make my night if they moved the camera to Big Show, and the chair broke making him fall on his ass :lmao


I would actually die of laughing if that happened. :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Freeloader said:


> Wow nice kick by Wade. These two should headline a WM in a few years.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL at Barrett mocking Sheamus


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett is a horribly boring worker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao at Barrett mocking Sheamus. AND DAT HEAT!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

why does the brogue kick put someone out for good, but that kick to the face only send sheamus to the ring apron. 

wwe logic :bosh


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Two bland guys fighting over who's more bland.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THIS should be the feud for Sheamus - not Big Slow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show is a dimple on the ass of Chyna


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> It would make my night if they moved the camera to Big Show, and the chair broke making him fall on his ass :lmao


He should of brought a Podium to sit on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match these guys are having again. Will be a great feud one day.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR just described this match perfectly

'It's like a car crash happening right in front of us!' fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus kicking out at 1 all the time is annoying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

BTW, Barrett's working well in this match. Bringing this match up a few pegs since his control segment started.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FUCK YOU SHEAMUS...YOUR ONE COUNT KICKOUTS ARE THE EQUAL OF SANDBAGGING SOMEONE.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> why does the brogue kick put someone out for good, but that kick to the face only send sheamus to the ring apron.
> 
> wwe logic :bosh


The same way 10 kicks to the head cannot hurt someone enough, but a simple AA from Cena can put even the Big Show out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"in a few moments we'll show you the 8th recap of what happened only 90 minutes ago."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can't this match finish any faster?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Froot, I would like an update on Sheamus' record after this match. Dude has to be at 60 wins for the year.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm really sick of the one count kickouts with Sheamus. At least sell a beatdown.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Tensai in 3... 2... 1.. ?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Watching this with "Warrior" or "Asylum" by Disturbed, and not commentary, is far more recommendable from me.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Two bland guys fighting over who's more bland.


Lol, there can only be one.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"There's not a give up in his body."


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett should really just do what Sheamus does and no sell all the moves and do 1 count kickouts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Match should of finished five mins ago.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Better flying elbow than Punk's.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Those stating that Barrett isnt a good worker are obviously not watching the same match the rest of us are.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think it's time for this gif to resurface again:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barret's elbow from the second rope looks good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match tbh. Can't believe people are disliking it, but hey, more power to me.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fella gets the crowd hyped effortlessly, perfect time for a swerve finish.

Barret to pick up the victory. :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett's got the eyes of a stranger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match but it's losing steam now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barret can't wrestle.. right


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This has been a _kick ass_ match for Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Match should of finished five mins ago.


I started writing a review and got so in the zone I was shocked to see this match is STILL going on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Shouldnt be future world champ. He should a former champ, should have gotten the title when he was the biggest heel in wwe years ago. 

when he does get a main event feud Brass Knuckles will add a ton for his character.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, there can only be one.


Highblander.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"Barrett is a future world champion in the WWE"
"No doubt about it"

:vince2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Of course Rock316AE is going to think Barrett is a boring worker, he isn't blowing out his ass, overselling and doing stupid facial expressions. *sigh*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wanna see a Barrett-Sheamus streetfight one day. Just sayin'...


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LMAO at Big Show running.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did Micheal Cole said this ***** was the best World champion since the titles inception? fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Big Show trying to run.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think it's time for this gif to resurface again:


Lol, big bad Sheamus running like a bitch.

This match went on too long.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

what in the actual fuck? Low bridging now counts as grounds for a DQ? 


:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How is that DQ?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A waste of fucking time.

Again.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match.

"He fell over, he's clumsy!" :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"He fell over. He's clumsy"

Damn, Sheamus just had to get that damn brogue kick in.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You heard the big man, he's clumsy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> "Barrett is a future world champion in the WWE"
> "No doubt about it"
> 
> :vince2


somewhere out there, pyro just opened up the vaseline


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Super Fella ain't having that shit tonight.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Show sounds like he's one drunk mofo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jesus fuck Big Show...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"He flipped over. He's clumsy!" lol.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus CAN NOT BEAT WADE BARRETT. Learn how to deal with that.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Where's this barrage??


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett didn't need to eat the Brogue Kick there. Little things like that are what keep guys at the level they are.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett should be the one to beat Sheamus.

And look at the superface "I can take care of both show and barrett by myself!" booking. Ugh...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match by Sheamus/Wade Barrett proven yet again. I love these two locking up. 

and LOL @ the stupid ending. They should of just gave Barrett the flukish win.

Ahh WWE I swear....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sigh.

I hope tonight's ratings are the worst ratings ever recorded by the WWE. This show has been truly awful.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Putting Sheamus in a fued with anyone is bond to fail.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Good match these guys are having again. Will be a great feud one day.





The Sandrone said:


> Good match tbh. Can't believe people are disliking it, but hey, more power to me.


He should be in the damn title picture prior to WM, no doubt.

:lmao @ that finish.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Very good match. Not as good as last week's, but very good. Crappy ending once again though...

... they couldn't have let Barrett win after Sheamus was distracted though? Come the fuck on. <_<


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They've protected Barrett twice now against Sheamus. Strange for a guy that Vince apparently hates so much.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why does Barrett get a Brogue Kick?

As much as I dislike the Big Show, I hope he gets the title at HIAC, I can't fucking stand Sheamus, cunt.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bearodactyl said:


> I wanna see a Barrett-Sheamus streetfight one day. Just sayin'...


Hopefully in a day where Blood is accepted in WWE again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Man, they did not want Barrett to eat the pin.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToddTheBod said:


> Barrett didn't need to eat the Brogue Kick there. Little things like that are what keep guys at the level they are.


This 

Absolutely no need for that


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

No Tensai. Thanks god.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fail. They drag the match out that long just for another DQ finish? They could of easily had Big Show look strong in the feud for once by costing Sheamus the match, but no, superman has to always come out on top.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show getting into the ring looked like he was swimming through molasses towing a car behind him, he was THAT slow.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

good match


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barret SHOULD of won that fucking match. You know he should have! LMAO. Another bullshit finish to keep Sheamus from losing again. Dammit


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nice flip from Sheamus.

Please WWE don't ever book Barrett with Sheamus again. Sheamus can actually have great matches. Barrett is a decent talker but he's just horrendously boring worker.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Sandrone said:


> Very good match. Not as good as last week's, but very good. Crappy ending once again though...
> 
> ... they couldn't have let Barrett win after Sheamus was distracted though? Come the fuck on. <_<


I know right!? a damn roll up or something I'll take it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



RatedR10 said:


> Good match.
> 
> *"He fell over, he's clumsy!" :lmao*


I gotta admit. I legit lol'ed when Show said that


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who the fuck books this shit?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The man in pink has arrived!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It is going to be a Triple Threat.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

the Divas division still exists?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince with dat oversized touch phone.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Very good match between Wade and Sheamus.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Srs bsns Cena = (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I must admit the lack of Cena over the last few weeks has made the show a lot more enjoyable.

Edit: Divas match now. How many of you will be taking that piss break?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WUHU! :mark:
Let's see! Please don't be stupid, match. <3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR: "Oliver Stone types"

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

is it weird i find eve hotter when she has more clothes on


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sheamus and Wade rule, great match. Eve's boobs rock too.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fun Fact: I have never seen any of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Sheamus = 52-12-2
Wade Barrett = 7-9


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wish the WWE would stop showing the crowd when showing a backstage promr. It really takes away from the promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve, the subject of many finger pointings.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I would do horrible things to Eve. Delicious, horrible things.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Diva's match
Kofi/Miz
Contract signing 

I imagine?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Barrett is not even a rival or ally of Big Show yet he looks like crap when he's around.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Walk-In said:


> Fun Fact: I have never seen any of the Harry Potter movies.


That is the opposite of a "fun" fact. THE OPPOSITE.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla..do it for your mother. LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Diva's match
> Kofi/Miz
> Contract signing
> 
> I imagine?


Tag Tournament Final, but yeah, I expect the contract signing is going to be LOOOOOOONG.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince using a tablet as a phone.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet they will never reveal who attacked Kaitlyn. Not that anyone remembers that storyline this moment anyway.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So let's get this straight. They made Barrett avoid eating a pin by way of DQ... Only to have him eat a brogue kick anyway? 

Instead of building up the NEXT feud after Show (Barrett/Sheamus) with him escaping or even getting the upper hand on a distracted Sheamus after the DQ, they made him look like an average guy after? You have the DQ, Sheamus focused on Show and Barrett take advantage from behind or something. Sheamus recovers just enough to fight off Show for the crowd pop. You set up a challenger down the road.

I don't even like Barrett either.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> I must admit the lack of Cena over the last few weeks has made the show a lot more enjoyable.
> 
> Edit: Divas match now. How many of you will be taking that piss break?


Wank break for me. (Y) :datass


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lets predict the ratingz!

I'll go for 2.3.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Referee Jack Doane: No fucks given. ***** had to cuff his gut up to make that pinfall in that replay. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Tag Tournament Final, but yeah, I expect the contract signing is going to be LOOOOOOONG.


Oh yes, has that tag tournament final got any sort of build all night? :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> is it weird i find eve hotter when she has more clothes on


No. The secretary/office outfit is sexy as shit.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Times like this is when I truly miss the Bra and Panties match.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve is just so damn sexy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Jobber entrance for a title match? Yes a Divas title match, but still.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why isn't the title being defended at the pay per view...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Oh yes, has that tag tournament final got any sort of build all night? :lol


A very brief mention in the PTP's match earlier, but no, so much for the revival lol.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Buckley said:


> Why isn't the title being defended at the pay per view...


This title should be defended on the PPV preshow.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Walk-In said:


> Fun Fact: I have never seen any of the Harry Potter movies.


Enh, you aren't missing much. The first two are alright, but after that things go downhill. I found there was a lot of plot holes, many things didn't make sense and I found them boring.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That was a solid little Layla chant.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Buckley said:


> Why isn't the title being defended at the pay per view...


I smell shenanigans.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla's ring gear is seizure inducing. I'm sure a Beadazzled stripper pole was included in the package.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Eve Torres = 11-8
Layla = 11-4


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I bet they will never reveal who attacked Kaitlyn. Not that anyone remembers that storyline this moment anyway.


It will be revealed to be Hornswoggle at some point.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve strikes me as the kinda girl that you would get in a fight with 'cause she wants to not shave and you try to get her to shave that shit cause it's starting to look like an afro.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

[email protected] supposed to having a mean streak


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

layla is so fiiiiiiine


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla's boobs! *-*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Even JR and Cole sound bored as shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Denny Green reference ftw!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The only way the mystery attacker is revealed is if GTV was back.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I don't think the audience couldn't give a fuck less.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Layla chants


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I just took a shit and this Diva's match is still on? Impressive!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Wank break for me. (Y) :datass







:kanye


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

mmm technical wrestling.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THIS IS AWESOME chant

HAHAH


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is awesome chants? This crowd is retarded.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL Nip Slip!!!

she pulled her shirt down


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

a this is awesome chant...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow, Eve isn't half bad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



blur said:


> Layla's boobs! *-*


Oh yeah. Good in the front, good in the back


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"This is awesome" chant!? :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ARE THEY CHANTING "THIS IS AWESOME!"???? :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Are they chanting 'This is awesome!' ? :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Are they chanting "This is awesome" or "This is awful"?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"this is awesome" chants? really?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR sounds like he's about to flatline


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Was that....a Madison Rayne move?

I smell a twitter battle. 

btw this match should be a Dat Ass Title Match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is the crowd being collectively sarcastic?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Umm....those headscissors were awesome.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

just turned on raw, 'this is awesome' chants for divas match? what did i miss!?


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow the fans are actualy chanting this is awesome chants! wow, surprising.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve is actually a decent worker. Layla is not bad.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Are we really supposed to be taking this seriously? 

Whole crowd just needs to start chanting "take it off". WWE needs to start buying out TNA Knockout contracts if they want a Diva division right now.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This ironic bastard crowd.
Edit:

Please. Come on. Not another foot thing come OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Awful? Awkward? No, Awesome


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bro said:


> Was that....a Madison Rayne move?
> 
> I smell a twitter battle.
> 
> btw this match should be a Dat Ass Title Match.


Eh, Eve's been doing that move for quite awhile.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



LBGetBack said:


> Umm....those headscissors were awesome.


Layla was sooooooo close to a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve is actually good in the ring. Shame the WWE doesn't like their divas to wrestler too hard and rough.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This divas match has gone longer than every men's match except one


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This is Awesome CHANTS

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Let's go Layla chants


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Eve kicking that foot off the ropes


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

These long pauses just kill the flow of the match & then the obvious booty scooting to the ropes that the ref manages to miss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What the hell was that shit:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He wasn't looking at shoulders. He was looking at Eve's tits.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hey, Sheamus did the same thing a couple months ago. Eve's clearly a face.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

what a poorly booked finish

how hard is it to kick legs off the rope exactly?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That was the slowest spinning heel kick I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve > Layla

They made the right choice taking the title off Layla.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

i can never get into a divas match...shit just looks too choreographed.

also, looks like we've moved away from "who killed kaitlyn?" and to "let's do the CM Punk bad referees angle, but this time with the women" angle. :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good match so far


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Eve is actually not bad. Not saying she's Stratus/Lita, but she's becoming surprisingly technical.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

is that the same ref with Punk and Cena leg on the ropes..oh boy..the only thing they have continuity is the bad reffing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They waste as much time as possible on here don't they, another video, then we'll get a commercial...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Steph looking as fine as ever. :datass


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Eve is actually good in the ring. Shame the WWE doesn't like their divas to wrestler too hard and rough.


She's alright because Layla sold in this match but she has NEVER been anywhere near as good as Layla. She was winded as fuck carrying Layla to the corner. LMAO. Layla is the one who has botched like twice since 2006.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Africans wasting time on a raw gimmick? Yes, I'll donate to the aids spreaders


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

well at least there was a nip slip lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Boy, that does not make me want to see the rematch those two will have.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow, the WWE is really pushing this charity gimmick for Linda. At least they're helping people, I suppose.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

SHINEDOWN <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ugh. Are they kicking back up the "blown call" storyline?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> i can never get into a divas match...shit just looks too choreographed.


Sadly, I have to agree.



> also, looks like we've moved away from "who killed kaitlyn?" and to "let's do the CM Punk bad referees angle, but this time with the women" angle.


I just can't believe it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



bw281 said:


> Africans wasting time on a raw gimmick? Yes, I'll donate to the aids spreaders


your fucking ridiculous


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why don't they focus on the people in America?


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Evilerk said:


> is that the same ref with Punk and Cena leg on the ropes..oh boy..the only thing they have continuity is the bad reffing


No. The Punk/Cena dude reffed Kane's squash earlier. I think thats the only match he has worked so far.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Batista in that Iron Fist movie. Looks good. 

I missed the nip slip. Sad evening.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I swear Stephanie McMahon is the best of all time.

and wtf!? Batista is in that movie?!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



AnalBleeding said:


> well at least there was a nip slip lol


I didn't see one, and trust me I was watching closely.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rich people and celebrities asking the public to send money really pisses me off.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The divas match went about 5 mins too long


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Why don't they focus on the people in America?


Because you don't get as much media coverage


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



AngryPhil said:


> The divas match went about 5 mins too long


Just like everything since they went 3 hours....


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Why don't they focus on the people in America?


It's WORLD Wrestling Entertainment. :cool2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Doesn't watch Divas match > Reads about Layla slip. 

:cole1


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I enjoyed that Divas match. Some stuff I haven't seen over and over before, some stuff that looked like it made an actual impact, and advancement of the "Eve acts like she's a face but she's clearly not" storyline, making sure Layla has a reason to ask for a rematch with the foot thing (lol at Eve "hiding the evidence" right after the threecount, don't see that a lot either.. right? My memory sometimes sucks with these things).
The improved tag division happened bit by tiny bit. I'm gonna try and be patient with the divas as well I think.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



AthenaMark said:


> She's alright because Layla sold in this match but she has NEVER been anywhere near as good as Layla. She was winded as fuck carrying Layla to the corner. LMAO. Layla is the one who has botched like twice since 2006.


Tammy "Sunny" Sytch has said that when she was backstage, Eve was the one who planned the match out. Meltzer even said that Eve was the one leading the match at the last PPV and that she's smarted than the other divas because of her martial arts experience.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I know it's supposed to be for the good and all... but do we really need the WWE to pound its chest with every charitable thing it does? It just comes off as a "look at me I"m good!" ploy instead of genuine caring. 

It's so.... *gags* political. I watch the WWE to get away from that pathetic spiral of stupidity. Even the WWE's brand of stupidity is better than politics. So why bring in something worse!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



bw281 said:


> Africans wasting time on a raw gimmick? Yes, I'll donate to the aids spreaders


:disdrogba


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Rich people and celebrities asking the public to send money really pisses me off.


I agree with you. Their intentions are good, but they could just as easily send more money than thousands of us averages folks can, and still have millions to spare.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How old is that picture of Cena vs Jericho? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cue more shouting.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Those Penny Belts are growing on me, primarily because they don't look so fucking big with Kane holding them.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PLEASE STOP SHOWING THE CROWD DURING THE PROMOS!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bryan is soooo bad at promos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Big Show went over Kane clean months ago. Why do we need to see that again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Note to WWE: stop showing the crowd watching the Titantron during backstage segments, FFS fpalm


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane vs. Big Show? Hopefully it tops their 5-star performance from Backlash 2006.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kane and Bryan = best in the wwe at the moment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nimbus said:


> Bryan is soooo bad at promos


Uh, no he's not.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is trying to hide his hard-on right now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think I've seen enough Kane/Show matches to last me 3 lifetimes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Come on Ryback, talk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"ryback gets reactions!"

*A WILD RYBACK APPEARS*

"AND THE CROWD GOES MILD"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is in love


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Blueforce7 said:


> I agree with you. Their intentions are good, but they could just as easily send more money than thousands of us averages folks can, and still have millions to spare.


By then they would have to "Gasp" carry their own weight!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck off Ryback.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is a teddy bear at heart... :3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

With Vince looking sleazy, Ryback standing there shaking & sweating all that segment needed was Vince saying "Turn your head & cough."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback the CYBORG!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I love how WWE is doing all this charity work to clean up their image when they can never really undo anything lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Never let him speak.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Vince is in love


You can hear it in his voice.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback's facial expression is basically every smart wrestling fan watching him. :|


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback wants to eat Punk.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback- eloquent as always.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is standing there and he is making a huge mess in his pants.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FEED HIM PUNK!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> "ryback gets reactions!"
> 
> *A WILD RYBACK APPEARS*
> 
> "AND THE CROWD GOES MILD"


For a backstage segment... Last week the ovation he got caused the camera to shake.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'll take that under consideration


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> "ryback gets reactions!"
> 
> *A WILD RYBACK APPEARS*
> 
> "AND THE CROWD GOES MILD"


"And loud Feed Me More Chants follow!"


---


Rhode Scholars. Kinda neutral to them to be honest.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stupid stream had expired and I missed a nip slip.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nimbus said:


> Bryan is soooo bad at promos


Yeah and Big Show is not fat.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why the fuck is GOATdow coming out to Cody's music?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rhode Scholars needs a theme song...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not a good idea to put Ryback, with his special aura in a regular office segment.

The "Yes/No/I'm the tag champions" crap is unbearable by now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

TEAM PENIS COAT & ROBE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CAWdy Rhodes!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

New King of the Mountain...?












Er......


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So obviously gonna be a triple threat WWE title match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rhodes Scholars the best thing to happen to the Tag Team Division since Hell No & Primetime Playas.

Millions of dollars.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*GO RHODES SCHOLARS!!! *
Fuck Botcha and Fat Mysterio! 

You gonna do it come on!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mysterio has the flu? Okay.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk has a Bane jacket in that WWE 13 commercial


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol Rey called in sick LMAO.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dang, Rey's ill? :/

Get well soon, I suppose :3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Switched to Monday Night Football during the commercial break & I hear them playing Pantera in the background of a video package...I had Rob Van Dam in ECW flashbacks...

RE
SPECT
WALK!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rhodes fell off kinda hard.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh look, it's the fucking RHODESCHOLARS. What a stupid ass name.

Mysterio under the weather or too busy violating the wellness policy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rey has had this illness before. Usually lasts about 30 days.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

rey on dem flue steroidz m8


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sin Cara got him sick


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mysterio called in sick cause he doesn't want to job tonight........


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ehh, between Masked Marvels to Rhode Scholars I much rather see Rhode Scholars go trough. Rey is not at his best form and shape, and Cara can't definitely carry.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bro said:


> Oh look, it's the fucking RHODESCHOLARS. What a stupid ass name.
> 
> Mysterio under the weather or too busy violating the wellness policy?


Everything contained in this post is correct.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Rhodes fell off kinda hard.


The Big Show feud = an emergency brake for your momentum.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Buckley said:


> For a backstage segment... Last week the ovation he got caused the camera to shake.


:StephenA 

people bought that? like, seriously, there are people out there who thought Ryback's pop caused the entire arena to shake? Not even the top AE guys caused the arena to fucking shake.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Mysterio has the flu? Okay.


Can't remember who it was now, but I seem to remember somebody dodging out of a match on Smackdown a few years back claiming to be sick and Cole screaming 'Sick? There is no 'sick' in the WWE!' fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> The Big Show feud = an emergency brake for your momentum.


Lets hope the same happens to Sheamus then


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

PTP not being in the finals (and winning) is still some bullshit


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Streaming raw from sky sports
Wow the UK are actually covering the US Presidential Debate?
I'm not sure we even cover their Prime Minister debate, I doubt it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lets hope the same happens to Sheamus then


Hopefully


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Facepalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Are you kidding me...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yes!!! 3MB ahahaha. These 3 are epic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Holy a shit... an actual segment with 3MB 0.0


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

someone call APA, these retards need a barroom beatdown


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB on DECK for a 2nd segment?

Ladies & Gents, we have a push.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Omg these guys are hilarious. who cares if they are jobbers


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's Heath Slater OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THE JOB SQUAD!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:[email protected] skit :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OK, this is quite cool.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh lulz...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WTF MAN XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao :lmao :lmao What is this

God damn Jinder looks so out of place with that head..thing of his.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

These fuckers again.

Also, lol at Jinder, leaving that dude hanging.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Goodness fuck no. Please, someone stop this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What the fuck is this.:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God help us all.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :StephenA
> 
> people bought that? like, seriously, there are people out there who thought Ryback's pop caused the entire arena to shake? Not even the top AE guys caused the arena to fucking shake.


I'd rep again if I could



:lmao is that guy in the crowd calling Mahal "Tiger Ali Singh"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

...what is occurring, and can it never stop?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dafuq


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

what the fuck


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That awkward moment when an average sized bouncer is bigger than three of your wrestlers...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I want to see the Three Man Band go up against The B Sharps.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*3 M B BABY!!!!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Encore are clearly going to be bigger then the NWO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Mahal looks so out of place in that group. :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That guys got bondage handcuffs


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

How DARE they pan away when Rosa was about to bounce up and down?!?!?!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They should wrestle in those kinda jeans or soemthing... it would make them stand out from the bland tights crew right now.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bro said:


> Oh look, it's the fucking RHODESCHOLARS. What a stupid ass name.
> 
> Mysterio under the weather or too busy violating the wellness policy?




What?!?!

How is that a stupid ass name? That is so celever it is probably the reason they put them together.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Band again?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A year ago there wouldn't have even been another Tag Team to replace Mysterio / Sin Cara.

Progress.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lol at Sandow "THERE WAS NO BELL!"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I forgot all about this fuckin match to lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What did we just witness


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I fell asleep on the sofa there for a bit – last thing I saw was Sheamus smiling in the ring waiting for Barrett – and then I felt this kick and woke to being screamed at that my new favourite thing was trying to perform at a bar. 

*Bliss*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



UknowWho said:


> Streaming raw from sky sports
> Wow the UK are actually covering the US Presidential Debate?
> I'm not sure we even cover their Prime Minister debate, I doubt it.


You don't. American tv rarely acknowledges other countries' existence or political matters.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

am i the only one who sees sandows panty line?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So wait, is one of the ricans actually dating her? Or are they double teaming her? (Rosa)


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



UknowWho said:


> Streaming raw from sky sports
> Wow the UK are actually covering the US Presidential Debate?


It's on at 2am on a news channel. So isn't mainstream.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heath Slater's stable is taking over the WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I might turn into a 3MB fan in the near future if segments like this keep happening. :lmao

I love kayfabe "outside of WWE" segments like these.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Please someone make a gif out of that little shake that Rosa did.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback just doesn't have that badass aura about him. He needs something to solidify it. Look at some of the baddest and most dangerous mother fuckers in wrestling history. Goldberg needed police to escort him to the ring. Sabu used to come out in chains because he was too violent to control. Mankind lived in the darkest places of the arena, like the boiler room or under the stairs. 

Ryback...bring him out in a cage. Then when its opened it can be like they're unleashing the Ryback.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who thought that McIntyre actually has personality? 

This was nice for the way they just randomly took over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Weird having JR try to give Epico and Primo a rub and making them look like something but these guys were destroyed by Ryback last week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Seeing Primo still wrestling just reminds me of how fucking lazy Carlito was.

And how much I miss his character. :bron3


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I would enjoy having sex with Rosa.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> So wait, is one of the ricans actually dating her? Or are they double teaming her? (Rosa)


Thought she was dating a former WWE developmental guy who got arrested for hitting her?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> So wait, is one of the ricans actually dating her? Or are they double teaming her? (Rosa)


They probably wish they were, cause I do.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think JR needs a shot of adrenaline, he's either really tired or really bored


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Excuse my saying so, but god I wish Rosa would start to do porn.... Best Manager EVER


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3MB has actually been the best thing tonight... it's fun, it's giving three lower guys something to do and they actually look and seem different from the mass of sameness around them. More outside the arena segments is awesome too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You could hear a fly fart in this match...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Green Light said:


> I think JR needs a shot of adrenaline, he's either really tired or really bored


I'd say the latter is a safe bet


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Been off and on during Raw. Just saw Stephanie is trending. Why? Was she in a bikini or something


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL, MNF playing the Raw theme.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Crowd is as tired as JR.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I haven't really cared for Sandow much since he started teaming with Rhodes. Get him out of this team ASAP. His character is one that's too good and unique to be held down in a tag team. He shouldn't be sharing the spotlight with anyone.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Someone need to give JR a cup of coffee fast because he falling asleep there, and who can blame him after 7 hours of RAW today.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This crowd needs some shots of adrenaline.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Heavenly Invader said:


> You could hear a fly fart in this match...


Do flies fart?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do flies fart?


I would rather discuss this than watch this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


> Thought she was dating a former WWE developmental guy who got arrested for hitting her?


I meant kayfabe.


Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> They probably wish they were, cause I do.


These girls think dudes playing around. You gotta treat them like Urkel would treat them.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THANK YOU SANDOW CHANTS YES!

LETS GO SANDOW CHANTS OMGZ


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> The Big Show feud = an emergency brake for your momentum.


He didn't derail the GOAT Daniel Bryan! :bryan


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Guys Should Santino and Zach Ryder turn heel and join Heath Slater's stable???????????????


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Someone need to give JR a cup of coffee fast because he falling asleep there, and who can blame him after 7 hours of RAW.


Isn't 2 hours and 40 minutes?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What's sad... it's not a bad tag match, just at the tail end of three hours and there is alittle build around it.. yeah, come on WWE. 3 hours is WWAAAAAAAYYYY too much.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cody & Sandow with some classic Tag Team wrestling, I like it. It helps that Cody has knee pads, I couldn't take him seriously until he did.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm not even kidding, I could've sworn I just saw Cody kiss Primo on the cheek...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This match has gone on way too long.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is this the first ever iron man tag match?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

that could be the saddest hot tag i ever saw


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Sandow's hairline distracts me, but it works so well for him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Rosa needs to go give JR a lapdance, that'll wake him up


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Epico and Primo are a good team. Wish them and The Usos were utilized more


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do flies fart?


Do they even shit?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This raw has been extremely shite


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys Should Santino and Zach Ryder turn heel and join Heath Slater's stable???????????????


Don't know how long that group will stay heel.. if they keep being entertaining people will start loving them. Well, more than many seem to. They got some decent noise earlier tonight for guys that have really done nothing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck I hope Raw goes back to two hours soon. I can't do three hours, bores me too much, I can't pay attention for that long and frankly I just get tired of watching Raw for that long. Two hours is enough. Have the odd three hour special but every week? Hell no.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't 2 hours and 40 minutes?


It feels like it's been 3 times longer than that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Heavenly Invader said:


> He didn't derail the GOAT Daniel Bryan! :bryan


Not even an attempted WM burial can keep the god down. (Y)


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That match was a lot better then the crowd thought it was.

The crowd is just tired, much like I am.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet Punk wants to go home so bad and watch the Walking Dead...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That cartwheel was better than the entire RAW.

FACT


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys Should Santino and Zach Ryder turn heel and join Heath Slater's stable???????????????


fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I bet Punk wants to go home so bad and watch the Walking Dead...


I'm going to be the fucking walking dead by the time this show ends.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That match went WAY too long, it's like they gave it the team that had allocated if it was Rey and Sin Cara. That should have just been a 2 minute squash, not a 10 minute time waster.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> It feels like it's been 3 times longer than that.


i feel like I've been watching Raw since like noon. I think next week I'm not even gunna watch, and just download it afterwards. Shit drags too much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Man. That seemed like a whole bunch of nothing. The problem with Primo and Epico is they never talk on the mic, and just having Rosa there isn't going to do anything if she's not going to talk either. Basically they just go out there and wrestle in random matches. Of course you're not going to get over.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't 2 hours and 40 minutes?


Nope, 7 hours. Not an exaggeration at all.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys Should Santino and Zach Ryder turn heel and join Heath Slater's stable???????????????


Nah, they annoy me rather than amusing me. Keep them away from things I enjoy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think it's about time Epico and Primo cut a promo, an interview, anything, just to establish that they're either faces or heels. They've been ping-ponging between the two for months, and judging by the crowd reaction, it's beginning to get painfully convoluted.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Know what could make this better?

Another hour. unk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NikkiSixx said:


> Nope, 7 hours. Not an exaggeration at all.


I didn't think so.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



blur said:


> That cartwheel was better than the entire RAW.
> 
> FACT


3MB has soemthing to say about that!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Always feels like the show hits a wall in the third hours and drags on forever, and only gets worse if the first two aren't particularly good.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I couldn't imagine sitting through this live. Getting there around 7 and then three hours of this .... I'm sorry. I remember going to a few Raw and Smackdowns here in Rochester and I would be falling asleep sitting there during a two hour show, I don't think I'll ever go to a three hour show. 

BTW the best show I have ever been to was a Raw live event around 2007 I think with a triple threat ladder match for the IC title between Jeff Hardy, Johnny Nitro and Carlito .... BEST MATCH EVER ~!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> I meant kayfabe.
> 
> These girls think dudes playing around. You gotta treat them like Urkel would treat them.


:lmao and that's just Steve. Imagine if Stephon came out?


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't 2 hours and 40 minutes?


sarcasm ?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Know what could make this better?
> 
> Another hour. unk


Please, no, don't even say that, they might take it seriously and make it happen. I can't handle another hour.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Man. That seemed like a whole bunch of nothing. The problem with Primo and Epico is they never talk on the mic, and just having Rosa there isn't going to do anything if she's not going to talk either. Basically they just go out there and wrestle in random matches. Of course you're not going to get over.


Pretty much. Same can also be said for half of the roster.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Double jobber entrance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

oh god will this show ever end


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Great Below said:


> Not even an attempted WM burial can keep the god down. (Y)


Two words, reverse psychology..

Also, I love 3 hour raw. It finally gave them the room to add a tag division, it gave them more storylines all across the board, it's honestly been a godsent imho. I know, it's not the popular opinion on here, but it's how I see it. Keep it going dub dub E!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

doesn't raw end in 10 minutes?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This should be a good match


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do flies fart?


200 million insects per human being on the planet. If they all got together we'd be fucked.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This shit has been all over the fucking place tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Huganomics said:


> I'm going to be the fucking walking dead by the time this show ends.


Um can you say 4 Hour Specials of RAW in the future? I'm sure the idea has been circulating through Vince's head for a while.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Err, we're gonna have enough time for the Punk vs. ??? announcement tonight, right?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



blur said:


> doesn't raw end in 10 minutes?


Pretty much always a 15 minute overrun.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

wheres Mark Henry at???


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi rockin' lebron 9 taxi's


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Both these ****** get jobber entrances! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So this will be a 5 min match.


abrown0718 said:


> :lmao and that's just Steve. Imagine if Stephon came out?


:lmao Stephon don't got no patience. Dude was a straight playa. Laura knew the deal.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

i like aggressive Kofi


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Miz and Kingston are wrestling tonight, then they are going to wrestle again on Main Event?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So looking at the time Vince is just gonna walk out and say "Punk will face Cena at HIAC" and that'll be it


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I think it's safe to say that whoever loses this match will win the title match on Wednesday. I'm expecting Miz to win tonight and I think Kofi will take the title on Wednesday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Still Kofi x Miz to go, _and_ Punk/Ryback/Cena/Vince with 10 minutes to go?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



killacamt said:


> wheres Mark Henry at???


:troll


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



killacamt said:


> wheres Mark Henry at???


He's giving Mae Young a hand.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

He's epic.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR is completely checked out at this point. Of course, I can't blame him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bearodactyl said:


> Two words, reverse psychology..
> 
> Also, I love 3 hour raw. It finally gave them the room to add a tag division, it gave them more storylines all across the board, it's honestly been a godsent imho. I know, it's not the popular opinion on here, but it's how I see it. Keep it going dub dub E!


Is there any reason why a tag division couldn't be added into a 2 hour show.

You know, like it was a decade ago.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm sure some of you all are waiting for Mark Henry to come out,

my apologies, I WAS TROLLING :troll:

sorry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Joseph92 said:


> So Miz and Kingston are wrestling tonight, then they are going to wrestle again on Main Event?


*It would be funny as fuck if they used the exact same match but dubbed in different commentary. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

anyone else notice the wwe tagged all their faces with pink armbands?

do heels support cancer or something

should be the survivor series match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I am not feeling RAW tonight. This whole entire show seems poorly booked with random matches and filler segments backstage. I am dreading 4 Hour Specials in the future. They will be coming sooner than later.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> Still Kofi x Miz to go, _and_ Punk/Ryback/Cena/Vince with 10 minutes to go?


more like 20-25


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi needs a Black Dynamite gimmick, can ya dig it?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Um can you say 4 Hour Specials of RAW in the future? I'm sure the idea has been circulating through Vince's head for a while.


USA would out and out refuse to let that happen. They're already pissed at them for shitty 3 hour ratings.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Commentary for this match is excellent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> anyone else notice the wwe tagged all their faces with pink armbands?
> 
> do heels support cancer or something
> 
> should be the survivor series match


Team Cancer vs Team Death


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You know, I'm cool with a Wednesday night show, whatever. I don't watch it, but whatever. My problem is them having title matches on a C show.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Not a drop of energy in the building.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I watched 18 hours of RAW just in hope to see Mark Henry. Will NEVER happen again...Until probably November for Brock/Paul E.

JR's explanation on Kofi's mentality is great.

Nice finish.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The biggest problem with Kofi is that his character is SO stale. He's had the same character the whole career. Now he's a singles wrestler again, WWE could make some changes. Even little changes like a new attire and look (cut the dreadlocks or something) could really make a difference.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT KICK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OUCH.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn that kick to the face lmao.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Best... TIP... ever... damn.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

dat kick was nice


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FINALLY


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAMN THAT WAS COOL!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

holy crap miz took that right in the fuckin face lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FUCK YEAH KOFI GET SOME


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Now that kick I felt!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He knocked the shit out of Miz.

Kofi wins this match, Miz retains the title on Main-Event.


Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kofi needs a Black Dynamite gimmick, can ya dig it?


The gimmick would be awesome but Kofi couldn't pull it off. He's not thug enough.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dammit Miz


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That Trouble in Paradise was pretty sweet.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Did Kofi just knock out Miz?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL, Miz lost. Fuck em.

Also, Wednesday night? Did I miss something?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is there a medical condition Kofi suffers from or does he just not target his chest at all when working out?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OH SHIT!

that trouble in paradise was LEGIT!

He caught Miz square in eye


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kicked homeboy right in the schnoz.
Splooge.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It would be funny as fuck if they used the exact same match but dubbed in different commentary. *


Given Main Event's audience...I doubt anyone would ever know the difference.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> Not a drop of energy in the building.


Till Miz got kicked right in the face.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> anyone else notice the wwe tagged all their faces with pink armbands?
> 
> do heels support cancer or something
> 
> should be the survivor series match


Wade Barratt had the Breast Cancer Awareness symbol on his T Shirt last week.

But yeah, I agree with you, it's retarded that only faces are allowed to support charities, mostly.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn... Ouch... That was for dropping r truth Mizzer... Karma is a kick in the grill ain't it?

Edit: post 1111 ooooooo spooky


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nice botch by Miz... It'll be a great addition to botchamania!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet Miz will be feeling that for a while...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz legitimately ate that kick with a large amount of force. The replay made it clear s fuck that Kofi connected bigtime with that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

THE MIZ IS DYING.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Updated 2012 Main Event, Raw and SmackDown Win-Loss Records:

Cody Rhodes = 13-27
Damien Sandow = 12-8
Epico = 9-14
Kofi Kingston = 19-22
Primo = 10-16
The Miz = 7-28


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Fucking hell, Miz is going to wake up with a footprint on his face tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder what Yoshi Tatsu is up to right now backstage?????????????????????????????


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

rton :miz STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That, that was a fucking vicious kick


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And there's the X.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dayum! Kofi legit blasted Miz in the face with his finisher there. Miz popped off the ropes a bit too far.

That match was dope too. So much for Miz and Kofi being average wrestlers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That kick true blood... damn.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz getting payback for R-Truth.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn, Miz got rocked. Even JR was like, "DAMN". He may be concussed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn, Miz bleeding


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That deserves about 20 more replays. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi fucked him up good....Miz going over on ME, and again at HIAC.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wow, that was a legit kick to the head. Ouch...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz might have a little mini concussion.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

oh em ef gee...get well soon miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Somewhere R-Truth is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

QUICKER THAN A HICCUP, BAH GAWD BOBBY LASHLEY


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL that kick looked like it fucking hurt like a motherfucker!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JR. Hey Miz we are in Nashville....lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

stiff kick to the face ...little pay back for shooting earlier?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hahahaha, that kick was awesome. I can watch Miz get kicked like that all day.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kingston actually kicked him. Maybe he is taking the whole "getting his edge back" thing a little too far, eh?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi celebrating while Miz is out on the canvas, after the ref flashed the X even.

..and then multiple replays?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

McMahon's walking to Kofi's music made me :lmao for some reason.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

well, shit that kick was brutal, poor miz man


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

That was a stiff kick... I wonder if miz asked for it. I doubt it though. Prolly payback for what the Miz was saying earlier. Thats good TV.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CM Fate?

JR botching dem lines.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Miz just got knocked the fuck out! What a kick!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUGG OUT


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"CM Pink"?

Fucking Komen's getting to you JR. You've got to fight it, dammit


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL he fucking nailed Miz.

gave me a laugh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The best part was Joey stayed in character the entire time while Miz is knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Is there any reason why a tag division couldn't be added into a 2 hour show.
> 
> You know, like it was a decade ago.


My sig. Last part.

I don't know...

I DO know that I've started enjoying Raw a lot more after it went to the 3 hour format. Just calling 'em like I see 'em...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Decision time


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

u guys know kofi legit feels bad at this moment, hes that kind of guy


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm still laughing at that kick. Damn


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

eh Miz...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi did not give a fuck that he just legit railed Miz and kept celebrating on the turnbuckle :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi, best kick in the business...After AJ's drop kick.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh shit Cole said "out of nowhere" kofi getting underdog push.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I hope it's a triple threat match for the WWE title.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Can't wait for the gif of that boot.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi celebrating while Miz dies. I think Kofi may have to turn in his pink wristbands of babyfacehood.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Some .gif that kick. 

It looks like Miz bounced off the ropes a little too strong and now thinks he's back at Wrestlemania with Cena.

Its another Mizcussion!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

3 minutes to go, hurry up already.. Guess this segment isn't going to be anything special unless they drag it on for 10 more minutes than the set show time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

that kick was for CHAVO


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

He's wearing a heavily padded boot. Miz is fine.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> The best part was Joey stayed in character the entire time while Miz is knocked the fuck out.


I like MIz, but Kofi on the ramp yelling "WOOOOOOO" had me :busta


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> He's wearing a heavily padded boot. Miz is fine.


As opposed to when boxers wear heavily padded gloves, that shit NEVER hurt


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

SOS for Miz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I have to watch that again. I missed most of the second hour...I don't give a fuck about that but I have to see that kick again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hope Miz isn't too badly hurt, but damn.. that was more intense than most of the night if just for the fact it brought some energy in and JR giving that line. Maybe Kofi could pull off a more cocoky, I don't care kind of a character after celebrating through out that. It would bring an edge to his character.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Why are people saying anything at all about Kofi celebrating while Miz is being attended to? You have to stay in character, that's what Kofi was doing. He's not going to go over there and check on Miz and ask if he's alright and help him to the back, they are opponents are rivals.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Clique said:


> eh Miz...


R-Truth should of came out, stole his boots and said. "I steal, I don't kill."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Hahahaha, that kick was awesome. I can watch Miz get kicked like that all day.


Me too. Me too.:cool2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



NoyK said:


> 3 minutes to go, hurry up already.. Guess this segment isn't going to be anything special unless they drag it on for 10 more minutes than the set show time.


Doesn't every show go on for 10 minutes after?


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> that kick was for CHAVO


 Legit LOL. Repped.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet Orton is in the back right now going "see I was right!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Bearodactyl said:


> My sig. Last part.
> 
> I don't know...
> 
> I DO know that I've started enjoying Raw a lot more after it went to the 3 hour format. Just calling 'em like I see 'em...


2002 onwards was pretty much the Ruthless Agression Era, but I digress....

Not knocking you for enjoying the current shows dude. Wish I felt the same.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*It's good that Miz wasn't supposed to kick out there. Miz might wake up on Wednesday at this rate.*


----------



## shadow_rider456 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Kofi, best kick in the business...After AJ's drop kick.


something similar happened?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They just played the credits music. Wtf?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nice spoiler, JR.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

IT'S JUST A SHOT AWAY, IT'S JUST A SHOT AWAY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CHAIRMAN OF THE BOARD


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DA BOSS


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

If it is not going to be a healthy Cena, I am still hoping for Vince to just announce himself as the opponet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Glad they scrapped up MTZ Miz off the mat for this "contract signing".


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who is going through the table? Hmm..


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> R-Truth should of came out, stole his boots and said. "I steal, I don't kill."


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Trifektah said:


> He's wearing a heavily padded boot. Miz is fine.


*Boxers wear heavily padded gloves... so?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk....sigh..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"We championship inside hell in the cell" wtf?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"John Cena's opponent at Hell in a Cell"
"WB Championship"

Vince and JR are getting too old for this shit. :lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Nostalgia said:


> The biggest problem with Kofi is that his character is SO stale. He's had the same character the whole career. Now he's a singles wrestler again, WWE could make some changes. Even little changes like a new attire and look (cut the dreadlocks or something) could really make a difference.


Honestly, there are very few talents in WWE that possess "character". The majority merely spout fed lines and age old cliches. I don't think an attire change would be a wise decision but no doubt, WWE probably will follow along these lines. It happened with Miz and he's still the same awful worker who's very hard to take seriously on the mic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh fucking Heyman. You clutch that belt like your last $20 at the ECW area.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk tries so hard to be hated, but the very next week half the crowd loves him again.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Heyman a boil on the buttock of life.

lolwat JR


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Love when Ryback does the "MOOOOORE" with his theme.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Triple Threat happening


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao I love JR so much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Bet Vince's dick grew with every word of Ryback's introduction.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet Vince just jizzed a little when he said, "RRRRYBACK"


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

We're gonna go 20 minutes overtime at this rate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Um, your match is over Ryback. Change into a shirt and jeans.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Love when Ryback does the "MOOOOORE" with his theme.


Haha I thought I was the only one. It looks badass.

Edit: Damn this is definitly a Cena-town.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Let's see!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Kofi can't catch a break.. about to possibly get a push and he mightve just concussed Miz before their title match..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SP103 said:


> Oh fucking Heyman. You clutch that belt like your last $20 at the ECW area.


*Or like a checkbook full of bounced payroll checks. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Dat pop. :cena


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Only reason Ryback has such a good record is because he had so many squash matches.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OMGITZCENA!


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ban kofi's kick?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback should come out with bucket of Fried Chicken.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Interesting difference in crowd reaction for Ryback and Cena there.

Considering that the arena was allgedly shaking for Ryback last week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lol at how rushed this shit is because of all the time they wasted in the last 3 hours.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



blur said:


> doesn't raw end in 10 minutes?


Of course not, WWE mission is always to end overtime.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Listen to all the shrill screams of the soccer moms and kids. Yeah!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback heel turn, calling it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Kofi, best kick in the business...After AJ's drop kick.


What about the Pele? I've yet to see a kick better than that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Now time for more cena's same old shite


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Joseph92 said:


> Only reason Ryback has such a good record is because he had so many squash matches.


So wins don't count if you completely decimate your opponent?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Spanish announcers just spoiled a triple threat match.................FU$%%CKKKDSW


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

JOHN CENA! CHEER THIS MAN!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I can't wait for the IWC to turn against Ryback.. i'm amazed so many of you are accepting him as a main eventer when he's still 100% green and unproven and can't cut a promo, can't wrestle a long match, etc. You really eat whatever WWE feeds you huh?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Raw added another hour yet they STILL can't end on time!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh shit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What does he mean? Punk already made up his mind!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Um, your match is over Ryback. Change into a shirt and jeans.


But, that's what Cena wears to the ring. :cool2


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

a few screw looses

LOLWAT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Screw looses.

Lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

lolololol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*McMahon should tell Punk to shut up because his nuts hurt.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Screw looses.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Screw looses. Nice Punk.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Uh oh guys, Punk "knocked a few screw looses". Beware


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Knocked a few screw looses? LOL


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is sitting there calculating buyrates.

Triple threat incoming.

"See, I was going to give you Ryback or Cena but since you want to run your mouth, I'll have you face both of them."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao screw looses?

grammar champ


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Knocked a few screw looses - C.M. Shakespeare Punk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Damn NO ONE can talk tonight. Vince with his "WB championship", Punk, "I obviously knocked a few screw looses"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Another Milhouse shoot. :lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

screw looses


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The Undertaker coming out to sign this would be a major respect lesson. And fucking funny as hell.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They have my permission to die.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

this raw feels like it's gone on for 330 days


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk going hard on the truth again... 

And Cena being a bitch. Surprise surprise. Only little kids by this bullshit.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"ENOUGH"

CeriousCena has been unleashed. Shit's going down.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Vince is gay for Ryback, look at how he stares at him. lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

its actually kinda of weird hearing Cena's voice since he has taken a backseat on the show recently


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Srs Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

In 20 years, Punk will bang and marry a McMahon granddaughter. Mark my words.

WWE bastardizing dat 300+ day world title reign.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback can't afford any other clothes since he spends all his money on groceries


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fatal fourway

Cena vs Punk vs Ryback vs Sunglasses guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WWE losing millions of sponsors because Cena said ass twice in five seconds.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

When did they stop censoring "ass"?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"In a WWE wing"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Serious Cena is back. :lmao

Ryback to main event.

Feed Me More.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I bet Screw Looses sound right to the moz.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What's with all the Cena 'Ass' bombs all of a sudden?

Son of a bee sting!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk doesn't sleep anyway


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fpalm oh god, this shit is brutal....cena doing his best to put ryback over


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback is about to cum


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

"all you care about is kicking someone's ass" All you care about is kissing ass. Cena's promo's are so easy to deflect.

Oh great, now cornball Cena is back. I can't take it.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is there anything Cena can't latch onto and gravy train he can't ride...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fat girl caressing Cena lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

DAT voice crack!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

TOO SOON


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Isn't that the injured arm, John?



Hera said:


> this raw feels like it's gone on for 330 days


Nope, just 7 hours.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback can write? Wow.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena's character is the lamest fuck ever.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

YES MARKOUT MOMENT BRO RYBACK~!!!!!!


YAWN but I do wanna see Ryback win the WWE Champion 'cus does it really matter?


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh for God's sake.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback vs Punk and no cena - Yas Yas Yas Yas Yas


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena burying the WWE Championship and making fun of Ryback all in one segment.

::sigh::


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Does it hurt guys? WWE is shoving ryback down your throat deepthroat style right now and even making Cena tuck his tail between his legs and endorse Ryback as his replacement.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fa-root :3


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

God, I hate Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

OMG Ryback is main-eventing a ppv!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well this should be a cringeworthy main event at HIAC.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What? Just like that?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FEED ME MORE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

well there goes his undeafted streak


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena putting over Ryback... Ryback should clothesline Cena!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ain't this some shit 

:StephenA


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck yeah! Ryback needs to go over! FEED..HIM...MOOOOOORE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fucking hell, Cena is trying to steal some of the momentum of Ryback's 'Feed Me More' chants now?

Is there no end to that man's ass kissing of the crowd?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And the obligatory Punk bitchization to close the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This pay per view has the ability to be worse than Unforgiven '07.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hell yes, Ryback!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So Cena's not in the title match at all? 











Amber B said:


> In 20 years, Punk will bang and marry a McMahon granddaughter. Mark my words.
> 
> WWE bastardizing dat 300+ day world title reign.


I hope it's Triple H daughter.:lmao


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well new champion soon Ryback!!!!!!!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What a joke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk, you better not mock any of those downs fans of yours on Twitter about their grammar. 

The fuck is this?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh please Lesnar come back and annihilate this waste of ring space.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Too soon


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Fuck this company. Not only is Punk right in everything he says, but they keep having the faces be bitches then push someone into the ME that shouldn't have any business even being talked about at that level yet. 

This company is a fucking joke.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ugh, fucking Ryback... Well, this isn't going to be a great match.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I just came all over my keyboard


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback, welcome to the moon.

We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

LOL WHAT A TERRIBLE SHOW and I usually am the guy who hates it when people say that


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Fat girl caressing Cena lol.


That's what he likes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Only way this match wont suck is if its a re-enactment of Bad Blood 1997 with CM Punk doing his best shawn michaels impression


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:lmao Fuck me, the way Ryback just casually met Punk's face with the table was awesome

Raw was alright, overall :3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> NEW CHAMPION COMING AT HELL IN A CELL


^^^^


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Well, atleast Cena won't be in the main event.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Every person in Atlanta with a ticket to HIAC just started Googling Georgia's scalping laws.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

And they wonder why fans keep leaving...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh no, Ryback is getting the Goldberg WCW push. fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

They're trying something new putting him in the main event, let's just enjoy and see where it goes.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

jesus terrible


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

BECAUSE HELL IN A CELL DOESN'T NEED REAL FEUDS ANYMORE


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lesnar to be at HIAC. Calling it now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The end of the streak is drawing near.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Annihilus said:


> I can't wait for the IWC to turn against Ryback.. i'm amazed so many of you are accepting him as a main eventer when he's still 100% green and unproven and can't cut a promo, can't wrestle a long match, etc. You really eat whatever WWE feeds you huh?


The IWC turns against anyone. It doesn't matter who WWE feeds anyone. 

I liked Ryback as Skip Sheffield, so I'm just sticking with my guy from the Nexus.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena's just hilarious, man gets serious at the most random of moments & then shifts back to Spirit Squad cheerleader.

Screw looses? Trending on Twitter. :rock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

this company isnt serious, are they? 

Im at the point where I just want them to future endeavor punk because he deserves better than the continuous burials.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena's just hilarious, man gets serious at the most random of moments & then shifts back to Spirit Squad cheerleader.

Screw looses? Trending on Twitter. :rock


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Only reason kids like Ryback is because he promotes obesity.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Nope. I still can`t care about Ryback.
*shrugs*


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

i dont get this at all..im all for pushing new talent but ryback hasnt had a match last more then 2 minutes ...who the fuck thinks its good idea for him to be in a main event in ppv ??


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Anyone vomiting yet from how deep they're shoving Ryberg down your throat..? I understand they want to build new stars but this is the most forced, unwarranted main event push in recent memory and I can't see it ending well, no matter how much the WWE machine is behind him, I will never accept him.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Goldberg won his title in Atlanta, Ryback is going to win his title in Atlanta. Perfect. Ryback IS going over. No way they're stupid enough to kill his credibility by losing there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hopefully this means he'll get pushed too fast, flame out and fall into the midcard like Barrett

Lord knows I'm trying to find a silver lining in this bitch


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> They're trying something new putting him in the main event, let's just enjoy and see where it goes.


No.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Great ending to the show. I'll admit, I enjoyed the show mostly. Punk/Ryback at HIAC? Awesome, although with the last RAW until the PPV being next week they may change things around so I'm not getting too excited yet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk needs to lose the skin head look.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wait...Ryback has that streak...









Lose/lose situation.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I remember Punk cutting a promo to Triple H last year about WWE having an image and pushing guys to the WWE title, HHH then came out with bull shit like "Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Mick Foley" (3 superstars who paid there dues by the way).. and then Ryback comes a long and proves that CM Punk is right, which we all knew anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The streak is over at hiac! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I say Punk wins at Hell in the Cell, then people still don't respect him cause he didn't beat Cena. This story continues until the next PPV.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



GCA-FF said:


> Oh no, Ryback is getting the Goldberg WCW push. fpalm


Yes because Goldbergs streak is anything close to Rybacks.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



GCA-FF said:


> Oh no, Ryback is getting the Goldberg WCW push. fpalm


Isn't he also getting his first title shot in Goldberg's hometown of Atlanta, Georgia? I wonder how the fans in Georgia feel about that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg won his title in Atlanta, Ryback is going to win his title in Atlanta. Perfect. Ryback IS going over. No way they're stupid enough to kill his credibility by losing there.


Rock/Ryback for Rumble you reckon?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Pretty forgettable Raw IMO. It's weird cuz I look back at the matches and segments and didn't think they were too bad. I think it's the 3 hours that's killing it for me.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



> Lesnar to be at HIAC. Calling it now.


That would be just fantastic.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



The Pastor said:


> Every person in Atlanta with a ticket to HIAC just started Googling Georgia's scalping laws.


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So...

The Big










wants to eat CM Punk. Perhaps to quell his appetite he should try some










If that's not available, nothing says a good meal like










although, he should do his best to try avoid any fat and


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Looks like we got a new WWE champion, RYBACK!!!! Well I hope.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena will probably be the ref.

I doubt they want to end Ryback's streak but they would be foolish to end Punk's reign to Ryback. It's gotta be a screwy finish.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback in the title match? FEED HIM TITLE!! :mark:

Let's see if this holds up with one more week. I would be surprised if Ryback actually does get the title and the match at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg won his title in Atlanta, Ryback is going to win his title in Atlanta. Perfect. Ryback IS going over. No way they're stupid enough to kill his credibility by losing there.


He has no credibility to kill!...Much like yourself.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ryback winning will create some hilarious reactions.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I'm counting down the days before we start having a talent exodus equivalent to WCW when they were sinking... the writing is the wall for the WWE but Vince is blindly ignoring it because... he's Vince. Hell, I can even call Ryback getting the strap, getting horrid booking, then losing the belt in a month and being the next Swagger or Sheamus.

This is just... sad.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WWE have booked themselves into a corner here. They can't take the title off punk because that would be a horrendous booking decision leading to his feud vs rock. If ryback loses then his complete aura is gone as an undefeated monster.

Hell in a Cell is no dq so I have no idea how they are going to do this...the only feasible option has to be lesnar interference, aka rehash the kane debut at Bad Blood 97 with lesnar and have ryback lose to punk via lesnar interference. 

It's still a horrendous booking decision by wwe and it could turn out horribly. It can ruin long term booking in rock vs punk or it would destroy ryback's credibility and the streak. 

But holy push to the moon, jesus a WWE title shot after 6 months on television. That's insane


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

There's a chance that Ryback will win the title at HIAC.

But that would also mean he'll probably have the belt at Royal Rumble and go up against The Rock.

Are they considering putting Ryback over The Rock? :StephenA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> They're trying something new putting him in the main event, let's just enjoy and see where it goes.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Love this. It was completely unexpected and they can do a ton with it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

FEED THE WF SERVER MORE


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The only way this can end well is if they bring Lesnar back in to cost Ryback the match, but I don't see WWE doing that and breaking his winning streak this early. I think Vince'a promo tonight had some hidden meaning in it when he told punk "you blew it", I think he was telling him he's losing the title & push because of him hitting a fan.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Joseph92 said:


> I say Punk wins at Hell in the Cell, then people still don't respect him cause he didn't beat Cena. This story continues until the next PPV.


Punk won't win clean (if you can win clean in HIAC anyway), it'll lead to Team Punk vs. Team Cena at Survivor Series, then lead on to a title match at the end of the year between Cena and Punk, maybe even a triple threat adding Ryback to the mix, I have no doubt if they want Cena/Rock that Cena will win at TLC and go on to face Rock.

Ryback will probably end up winning the Rumble in that case and go on to face The Rock at Wrestlemania, which leaves Cena where? Taker?.. Punk where? Austin?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This forum is going to explode in rage if Ryback wins the title.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> this company isnt serious, are they?
> 
> Im at the point where I just want them to future endeavor punk because he deserves better than the continuous burials.


Calm down, he's hardly been "buried" that term gets thrown around on this site like a damn baseball.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Rock/Ryback for Rumble you reckon?


Rock/Ryback will be HUGE. Ryback beats Punk at HIAC. Beats Cena at SVS. Undefeated until Royal Rumble. Has the potential to be Rock/Brock 2.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


>


fpalm


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena is injured, WWE needs a replacement ASAP. Ryback right now is the most over babyface next to Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton who already have matches on the card. Who else would they go with at the last minute?

I don't think Ryback is winning the title, I completely expect a screwy finish involving Lesnar. Perhaps Lesnar makes his way into the cage which allows Punk to escape the building, thus keeping Ryback's undefeated streak intact without making him champion.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg won his title in Atlanta, Ryback is going to win his title in Atlanta. Perfect. Ryback IS going over. No way they're stupid enough to kill his credibility by losing there.


Yeah because he's got a lot more credibility then the guy who's held the Wwe title a year, more rubbish from your mouth.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Keyser Söze said:


> :lmao Fuck me, the way Ryback just casually met Punk's face with the table was awesome
> 
> Raw was alright, overall :3


Yeah, shit wasn't bad tonight.



holt_hogan said:


> They're trying something new putting him in the main event, let's just enjoy and see where it goes.


This is the internet & no one gives anything time to develop. It's all about instant reaction.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

D-Bry eats his vitamins and says his prayers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I :lmao when Ryback slammed his head. where is that .gif!


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Fucking hell, Cena is trying to steal some of the momentum of Ryback's 'Feed Me More' chants now?
> 
> Is there no end to that man's ass kissing of the crowd?


Yup. WWE's way of thinking; Certain wrestler is getting over, get Cena to jump on-board with the chants = Cena is over too.

Same thing happened with with the Yes! chants.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Hoping for Cena to get added next week to take the pin....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This fucking company. :lmao

Can't get over how ridiculous this is. Why the fuck couldn't Umaga have gotten this push?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> Rock/Ryback will be HUGE. Ryback beats Punk at HIAC. Beats Cena at SVS. Undefeated until Royal Rumble. Has the potential to be Rock/Brock 2.


Would you prefer Ryback wins the Rumble and ends up facing Rock at Mania for the title or just leave it for a Rumble match instead?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fuck ryback more Layla nip slip


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

who ever thinks ryback is winning are a bunch of idioits


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Good ending. The match should help elevate Ryback. It's most likely going to end with some type of screwjob so Punk can retain the title and Ryback keeps the streak. Anyone who thinks Ryback is going to win, or should win, is being foolish.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Oh My God This shit was awful...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> i dont get this at all..im all for pushing new talent but ryback hasnt had a match last more then 2 minutes ...who the fuck thinks its good idea for him to be in a main event in ppv ??


he hasn't even beaten anyone worth mentioning. He hasn't even held any titles. For all the Goldberg comparisons (and as much as I hated Goldberg) at least he had a long as streak and worked his way up actually and won the US title before winning the world title. This guy beats local talents, jobbers, and lower midcard guys and he's the number 1 contender.

this shit is so stupid I got to laugh


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> Punk won't win clean (if you can win clean in HIAC anyway), it'll lead to Team Punk vs. Team Cena at Survivor Series, then lead on to a title match at the end of the year between Cena and Punk, maybe even a triple threat adding Ryback to the mix, I have no doubt if they want Cena/Rock that Cena will win at TLC and go on to face Rock.
> 
> Ryback will probably end up winning the Rumble in that case and go on to face The Rock at Wrestlemania, which leaves Cena where? Taker?.. Punk where? Austin?



Ryback vs Rock at Mania? What are you smoking? :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

As I said earlier, rehash of bad blood 97 with lesnar as kane. It's perfect


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> This forum is going to explode in rage if Ryback wins the title.


At this point... I think I'd just laugh. I can easily see the next to weeks softening the inevitable and then I'll just kick back and watch the WWE implode and end just like WCW. Why not.. watched WCW's final day. Fitting to watch McMahon kill his own company with stupidity after he thought he won.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Looks like Cena isn't healthy enough for a match yet. I'm glad they're not forcing him back and potentially hurting him even further.

Looks like we're in for a shaky finish at HIAC with Punk somehow retaining. Possibly either Lesnar breaking into the cage to save him (with Cena coming out to protect Ryback), and Punk bouncing and not finishing the match. . .or something like Ryback throwing him through the cage then him escaping.




Huganomics said:


> "John Cena's opponent at Hell in a Cell"
> "WB Championship"
> 
> Vince and JR are getting too old for this shit. :lol


Punk said he "knocked a few screw looses" during that segment too, and stumbled over his words a couple more times. The only guy who didn't botches his lines was Cena (Ryback didn't have any).


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It's official! Batman vs Bane at Hell in a Cell!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm counting down the days before we start having a talent exodus equivalent to WCW when they were sinking... the writing is the wall for the WWE but Vince is blindly ignoring it because... he's Vince. Hell, I can even call Ryback getting the strap, getting horrid booking, then losing the belt in a month and being the next Swagger or Sheamus.
> 
> This is just... sad.


But they won't because the common complaining cunt will continue to watch awaiting the demise they've prophesied, never realizing that they're the ones propping it up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Anyone who thinks Ryback...should win, is being foolish



:vince2


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



new_year_new_start said:


> Ryback vs Rock at Mania? What are you smoking? :lmao


They had Miz and Cena, you think WWE wouldn't do this, what the fuck are YOU smoking?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



JT Martin said:


> Oh My God This shit was awful...


The show was pretty average by WWE standards.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> Fucking hell, Cena is trying to steal some of the momentum of Ryback's 'Feed Me More' chants now?
> 
> Is there no end to that man's ass kissing of the crowd?


Nah he was getting over Ryback. He's done that before.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



blarg_ said:


> I don't think Ryback is winning the title, I completely expect a screwy finish involving Lesnar. Perhaps Lesnar makes his way into the cage which allows Punk to escape the building, thus keeping Ryback's undefeated streak intact without making him champion.


No contest finish for a HIAC match is a little messy but they could go that route to protect Punk's reign and Ryback's streak/aura.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> This forum is going to explode in rage if Ryback wins the title.


Quite true! Then, the day after, half of the forum will quit watching & posting altogether. Which, for the sake of the server & it crashing, is a bit of good news.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yeah, shit wasn't bad tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the internet & no one gives anything time to develop. It's all about instant reaction.


Nah, I think the majority of us just can't stand Ryback. Big difference between trying something new and being mindless while trying something new.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> They had Miz and Cena, you think WWE wouldn't do this, what the fuck are YOU smoking?


Miz/Cena is completely different to Rock coming back to face Ryback


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> But they won't because the common complaining cunt will continue to watch awaiting the demise they've prophesied, never realizing that they're the ones propping it up.


Except I've actually stopped watching before... so yeah, nice try insulting me. But o right, you have to bitch about anyone critquing this shitty product because you somehow think shit is gold. Not my problem.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



GCA-FF said:


> Oh no, Ryback is getting the Goldberg WCW push. fpalm


Isn't he also getting his first title shot in Goldberg's hometown of Atlanta, Georgia? I wonder how the fans in Georgia feel about that.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Difference is Lesnar had wrestled matches that went past the 5 minute mark... Ryback hasn't had a meaningful singles match to this day and he should be the champion my god what kind of household solvents some of you are huffing...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Who should Punk be fighting at HIAC seen as most of you don't think it should be Ryback?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Stone Hot said:


> who ever thinks ryback is winning are a bunch of idioits


It'd be nice if you spelled 'idiots' right while calling others one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lesnar giving Ryback an F-5 while Punk escapes the cage is the only thing I can see happening. Although it wouldn't make sense for Punk to escape the cage when he can just pin him.

Someone did say logic and wrestling don't mix earlier though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> This forum is going to explode in rage if Ryback wins the title.


I don't think he'll win, but just the fact that he's in the match is lame. I wouldn't even trip. I'd laugh my ass off and pray my plan of him flaming out and falling into midcard obscurity would come true


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Is Show/Sheamus in a cell as well? If so they might as well melt the structure down afterwards in bury the match.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Ok lets break this down

Pros:
Barret/Sheamus (until the end)
3 man band new look
Miz TV
Their match afterwards
Cesaro/Gabriel (wish it was longer)
Rhodes Scholars/Colons
Ziggler didn't get pinned

Cons:
WHERE THE HELL WAS MARK HENRY?
Brodus/ADR filler
Divas
filler tag match
Punks choice
Bryan and Kane's matches

About the contract signing. I hate when Cena jumps into things that are getting over (how long until a segment with him and team Hell No. Thought they were going to go with Ryback even though it makes a huge double ended sword. If Punk wins, it will end Ryback's streak and he wont be as special then, on the other hand it will give Punk great momentum for his inevitable match with the Rock. If Ryback wins, it would give him a big rub, but at the expense of making Punk look bad and then(because there is no way they are going with Ryback/Rock) he has to lose it in under two months giving him a lackluster reign. If Lesnar is planned to interfere then it would make more sense to be with Cena since he would be looking for revenge after ER. If it turns out he is still there then I guess they can use it for Survivor Series, team Heyman/team Cena or something.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



new_year_new_start said:


> Miz/Cena is completely different to Rock coming back to face Ryback


Well he won't be "coming back", he'll be the WWE Champion. It's really not that different, Cena (the biggest star of the past 7 or so years), putting over the new up coming Champion at the time in the main event of the biggest event in the wrestling industry.

The Rock (a legend), dropping the title and in the process putting over one of the new up and coming talents and future face of the company, in Vince's eyes in Ryback, it's business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Skip Sheffield > Ryback


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

:no: I see how far WWE has fallen now...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The beauty of this is NOBODY knows how it's gonna go.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



abrown0718 said:


> I don't think he'll win, but just the fact that he's in the match is lame. I wouldn't even trip. I'd laugh my ass off and pray my plan of him flaming out and falling into midcard obscurity would come true


True. Vince rubs dude's muscles so it's expected.

I think it's a sign that Cena isn't ready although he'll probably be the special ref.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Who should Punk be fighting at HIAC seen as most of you don't think it should be Ryback?


Cena
Orton
Sheamus
Triple H
Barrett
Ziggler
Swagger
Kofi
Miz
Primo
Epico
Truth
Mysterio
Rhodes
Sandow
Bryan
Kane
Christian
Jericho
Vince
Shane
Stephanie
Linda
Henry

Any of these.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Annihilus said:


> I can't wait for the IWC to turn against Ryback.. i'm amazed so many of you are accepting him as a main eventer when he's still 100% green and unproven and can't cut a promo, can't wrestle a long match, etc. You really eat whatever WWE feeds you huh?


The IWC turns against anyone. It doesn't matter who WWE feeds anyone. 

I liked Ryback as Skip Sheffield, so I'm just sticking with my guy from the Nexus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Clique said:


> No contest finish for a HIAC match is a little messy but they could go that route to protect Punk's reign and Ryback's streak/aura.


Thought there were no DQs in HIAC matches so the only screwy finish they can do is someone interfering for Punk setting up another feud for Ryback while Punk deals with Cena. Unless they just let Ryback go over clean, which would be amazing for the reaction. Match is going to suck regardless of what they do.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Who should Punk be fighting at HIAC seen as most of you don't think it should be Ryback?


how about the guy who doesnt have a match ? the guy who shud be wwe champion...dolph ziggler ??


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I could see them having a draw or something? Maybe both pin each other for a 3 count.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Billy Afterthought said:


> It'd be nice if you spelled 'idiots' right while calling others one.


LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Cookie Monster said:


> They had Miz and Cena, you think WWE wouldn't do this, what the fuck are YOU smoking?


I don't think the Rock would even accept the match. If he is going to wrestle at WM he is going to want a match with a top guy like Cena or Punk.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Headliner said:


> Nah he was getting over Ryback. He's done that before.


He's got no reason to, though.

Even if you take his real life arm injury out of the equation, kayabe wise he's just missed out on a title shot to Ryback. Why the fuck would he be happy about that?

Cena's character is a sycophant. If the crowd cheer for it, Cena cheers for it to try and win some support for himself. Kind of like when Punk did that worked shoot promo last summer and criticised Cena a lot, and the crowd loved it. Instead of giving him an angry reply and addressing what Punk said, Cena's reaction was pretty much just 'Oh, OK. I respect your right to free speech'. fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I wonder if Ryback still has time for those two books a month.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

A controversial end would be Heyman/Punk demanding the bell to be rung late in the match, Heyman grabbing the belt and walking out and Punk escaping the cage to leave (I imagine something would of happened to open the cage, Ryback spearing Punk through it or something) with out the match OFFICIALLY being over. Punk will leave the champion haven't actually winning and Ryback haven't actually losing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Brye said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> Triple H
> ...



Gobbly Gooker
Lita (he'd love that)
Repo Man
Phantasio


Where the fuck is Mark Henry?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

WWE 2012

Where we derail our most popular wrestler's momentum on a weekly basis...to push Big Show, Sheamus, and Ryback to the main event.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

So yeah overall...not terribly thrilled with the ending. Here's why:

1) All we've seen Ryback do so far is squash losers in 3 minute matches. Now he's going into HIAC, which is almost guaranteed to be 20+ minutes. I am not too optimistic that Ryback won't gas out 6 minutes in.

2) I think its too soon to take the title off Punk, but in HIAC, there's no DQ or anything. Why put the champ into that situation, unless someone is going to take the legit loss? Its too soon for Ryback to get the strap and Punk needs to keep the belt until the Rumble. I smell a crappy swerve.

3) Probably the worst part of all of this, does anyone see any parallels between Ryback and Zack Ryder? Well to start, both guys are up and coming and getting really over with the fans. Second, Cena has now endorsed both guys publicly. Now tonight, we have Cena step aside to let Ryback into the spotlight...just like last year when he stepped aside to let Ryder get a US title shot. I am extremely worried that they're going to attach the Cena anchor of fluctuating popularity to Ryback just like they did with Ryder in an attempt to help Cena get MORE over as a way to further quell any Cena sucks chants or boos, and in the end its going to conclude with Ryback being tossed aside as just a means to keep Cena strong. All the signs are there so far. Best predictor of future behavior is past behavior, and the Fed has done this before, thus conditioning me to think that its possible it may happen again. In fact...Ryder and Cena started right around this time LAST year...

4) Why in God's name have Ryback beat the shit out of Punk now? Isn't that something you'd want to save for the PPV, when people are paying for it? Sorta give incentive to buy the PPVs? Again, this is yet another week where Punk starts off with a strong promo and by the end of the show he looks like a loser. This era is just crappy to be a heel in.


Overall...rather lackluster.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


> Thought there were no DQs in HIAC matches so the only screwy finish they can do is someone interfering for Punk setting up another feud for Ryback while Punk deals with Cena. Unless they just let Ryback go over clean, which would be amazing for the reaction. Match is going to suck regardless of what they do.


With that guy's scenario that I quoted though Lesnar interferes, attacks Ryback, and Punk runs for his life leaving the match at no contest. It's really screwy but if WWE don't want either man to lose it might be the way they go.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

The bottom line is Ryback caught fire and got over in a major way, that's why he is in the title picture

Not saying anyone has to like it, but that's WHY he is there. Pretty simple.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Brye said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> Triple H
> ...


eyton


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Ziggler Mark said:


> this company isnt serious, are they?
> 
> Im at the point where I just want them to future endeavor punk because he deserves better than the continuous burials.



Burial? Punk has been buried? Are you out of your damned mind? Please bury Bryan or Ziggler half as much as Punk has been this past year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Brye said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> Triple H
> ...


Seriously.. there are so many more people that have more credibility to get a shot. Ziggler would be the perfect stand in too given he has a breifcase for a WHC shot... and you can tease just like he did, winning both titles to unify them. That is far more interesting and logical than throwing a "monster" that has beaten no one of real merit to warrant a title shot. 

And even better.. NO ONE! Have it booked that Punk attacks Cena from behind at Raw next week or at HIAC to shelve him a for a bit. It feeds into Punk being pissed off and tired of Cena. But that makes too much damn sense and would be logical. We just can't have that in the fucking WWE now can we *sigh*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Wasn't Vince or Punk supposed to choose? Wasn't Paul supposed to wrestle? None of these things happened.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Amber B said:


> Gobbly Gooker
> Lita (he'd love that)
> Repo Man
> Phantasio
> ...


:lmao

I wish I knew.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Clique said:


> No contest finish for a HIAC match is a little messy but they could go that route to protect Punk's reign and Ryback's streak/aura.


I certainly think it could go this way. However, I'm not sure why a loss has to be a bad thing. I think part of what makes some of these talents stale is their sheer invincibility. In particular, Cena is the Steven Seagal of wrestling.
Personally, I think Ryback is being rushed into this. What he portrays and how his character's written is largely inconsistent. Not enough time to develop, nothing to prove, nothing to say.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Bryan hulking up*

I've been marking out the last few weeks seeing it. Bryan sure knows how to work the crowd.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Green Light said:


> The bottom line is Ryback caught fire and got over in a major way, that's why he is in the title picture
> 
> Not saying anyone has to like it, but that's WHY he is there. Pretty simple.


OH REALLY? So should they bury him multiple times????

Edit: Wait...let's turn him heel and ruin his momentum!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Brye said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> Triple H
> ...


:lmao but seriously Mark Henry would've been great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



holt_hogan said:


> Who should Punk be fighting at HIAC seen as most of you don't think it should be Ryback?


How about Randy Orton. Hell, if you're going to have a random-ass HIAC match with no build you might as well make it a good match. Punk gets a win, Randy gets a little time at the top until Cena gets well, match won't suck ass and you don't have to do a wacky screwjob finish that everyone will hate anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Brye said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> Triple H
> ...


Linda to win the WWE title and bring the belt to senate meetings.


ToxieDogg said:


> He's got no reason to, though.
> 
> Even if you take his real life arm injury out of the equation, kayabe wise he's just missed out on a title shot to Ryback. Why the fuck would he be happy about that?
> 
> Cena's character is a sycophant. If the crowd cheer for it, Cena cheers for it to try and win some support for himself. Kind of like when Punk did that worked shoot promo last summer and criticised Cena a lot, and the crowd loved it. Instead of giving him an angry reply and addressing what Punk said, Cena's reaction was pretty much just 'Oh, OK. I respect your right to free speech'. fpalm


That's what Cena does. He's a cheesy do the right thing moron sometimes. 



Amber B said:


> Gobbly Gooker
> *Lita (he'd love that)*
> Repo Man
> Phantasio
> ...


Potential bondage with the cage.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KuritaDavion said:


> How about Randy Orton. Hell, if you're going to have a random-ass HIAC match with no build you might as well make it a good match. Punk gets a win, Randy gets a little time at the top until Cena gets well, match won't suck ass and you don't have to do a wacky screwjob finish that everyone will hate anyway.



That would probably be happening if good old Randy wasn't a drug addict.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

CM Punk needs to face Vince in Hell In a Cell rather than John Cena or Ryback.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KO Bossy said:


> 3) Probably the worst part of all of this, does anyone see any parallels between Ryback and Zack Ryder? Well to start, both guys are up and coming and getting really over with the fans. Second, Cena has now endorsed both guys publicly. * Now tonight, we have Cena step aside to let Ryback into the spotlight...just like last year when he stepped aside to let Ryder get a US title shot. I am extremely worried that they're going to attach the Cena anchor of fluctuating popularity to Ryback just like they did with Ryder in an attempt to help Cena get MORE over as a way to further quell any Cena sucks chants or boos, and in the end its going to conclude with Ryback being tossed aside as just a means to keep Cena strong. All the signs are there so far. Best predictor of future behavior is past behavior, and the Fed has done this before, thus conditioning me to think that its possible it may happen again.* In fact...Ryder and Cena started right around this time LAST year...


And that's exactly how it looks to me too. They've been booking Ryback a lot better than they did Ryder to be fair, but this all smells of a cheap ploy to ultimately make Cena's character look better. I do hope we're wrong about that....but it's happened before, after all.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Punk mark logic:


Year and a half ago: 

Bitch that Cena always has the title.

Bitch that Cena's always in the main event.

Bitch that WWE doesn't push anyone new


Now:

Bitch any time Punk might lose his title (330+ day reign and counting).

Bitch that Cena isn't in the main event for the 2nd straight PPV.

Bitch that WWE is pushing someone new.


:lmao Such fuckin hypocrites.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

ryback vs punk

all of a sudden big boss man vs undertaker seems like a good match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

What I really find amusing is (and I really don't mean this in an angry way, but..) the constant contradictions/highly random memoryloss of the IWC. "It's gonna be a triple threat match, sooo predictable" > not a triple threat match. "Oh then Lesnar is coming back to fight Ryback at HIAC, sooo predictable" ... YOU WERE JUST ENTIRELY WRONG. Being right once every so often does not equal predictability, it equals statistics...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

You're all gonna be sorry when Ryback busts outs german suplexes, chain wrestling and moonsaults from the top of the cage and Meltzer rates it 5 stars


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


That sounds like idiot logic. Not Punk mark logic. 

No, saying something like "lol whats teh different" is not clever or funny.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


nobody is bitching about pushing someone new. They're pissed because they're GIVING someone who's achieved as much as Brodus Clay a world title shot.



Redead said:


> ryback vs punk
> 
> all of a sudden big boss man vs undertaker seems like a good match


not possible


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


Many thought Bryan should have taken the title from him. And even aside from that, it isn't like Punk was ever booked like Cena. He waxn't main eventing. He wasn't getting the spotlight. And he wasn't ever getting boos when he's supposed to be the biggest face ever (according to the WWE). So yeah, this comparison utterly fails.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

what if Ryback is actually...... DEVON in a costume!















TESTIFY


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Stopped watching after the 2nd hour shit was fucking torture

Kind of surprised they went with Ryback, Cena must really be hurting.

At least Punk will get put over by Ryback and look more threatening when facing Rock


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> what if Ryback is actually...... DEVON in a costume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOTY candidate


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> what if Ryback is actually...... DEVON in a costume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wouldn't lower himself to a Goldbergy ripoff. THe great and wonderful Devon is too perfect for such baseness. Testify!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> And that's exactly how it looks to me too. They've been booking Ryback a lot better than they did Ryder to be fair, but this all smells of a cheap ploy to ultimately make Cena's character look better. I do hope we're wrong about that....but it's happened before, after all.


I don't see where the "ulterior motive" stuff comes from with Cena, but if there was ever a ulterior motive this wasn't one. Cena got Ryback over, that's all that matters. He's not trying to "leech" onto Ryback's overness. Cena is the most over guy on the roster, so he has no reason to "steal" another person's overness and popularity.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Where was the Heyman match? And why didn't Vince choose? Cena did. Nothing happened that was supposed to.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

i still remember when cena tried to leach off Zack Ryder's popularity

shameful


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Blueforce7 said:


> That sounds like idiot logic. Not Punk mark logic.
> 
> No, saying something like "lol whats teh different" is not clever or funny.


It's Punk mark logic when they're the only ones that say it. But I agree that it also is idiot logic.

And there is no difference between the two anymore. It's hypocrisy to hate the one guy (cena) for very specific reasons then defend the other guy (Punk) that they rallied behind who happens to eventually fall into the exact same category the first guy (Cena) did.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



kenjiharima said:


> CM Punk needs to face Vince in Hell In a Cell rather than John Cena or Ryback.


This.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I actually like Ryback but it's way to early for this. Way to early for Ryback to win the title and way to early for Ryback to lose a match. But I guess when Vince wants something booked a certain way he gets it.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Cena got Ryback over.


Ryback was already over long before Cena started doing his catchphrase tonight. It was unneccessary, and above all it didn't make sense for him to be so happy he wasn't getting the shot/giving away his shot. I thought that title was all that mattered bla bla bla? And don't even get me started about the "rise above cancer" gear. Horrid. I'd rather be pro cancer than pro Cena, sorry...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I don't see where the "ulterior motive" stuff comes from with Cena, but if there was ever a ulterior motive this wasn't one. Cena got Ryback over, that's all that matters. He's not trying to "leech" onto Ryback's overness. Cena is the most over guy on the roster, *so he has no reason to "steal" another person's overness and popularity.*


Except he has in the past...blatantly...

Besides, why does Ryback need Cena to speak for him and verbally put him over? This kinda makes Ryback not look like his own man, but a man because Cena said so. If this was, for example, Rock in 2000, he'd have told Cena to shut the fuck up because he's his own man and can speak for himself. Ryback does not need Cena as a mouth piece-if he's going for a Goldberg type character, he should let his actions speak for themselves and not be saddled with the "distinct honor" of receiving the Cena seal of approval. How fucking arrogant of Cena's character to do that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

fpalm....God damn...If Ryback wins the title, I'd be speechless. Douche can't even TALK. Skip Sheffield ending the "era of Punk." Just thinking about that is sad/scary. 

And :lmao :lmao at Cena. I completely agree with Bossy, by the fact that Cena is so damn corny it's not even funny. They're "using" Ryback, just like they did with Ryder, in order to "quell" the Cena backlash. So, hopefully, if the parallel is true, Ryback will be tossed aside just like Ryder was.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> what if Ryback is actually...... DEVON in a costume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Ryback is part of Aces and 8s...it all makes sense now.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Cena was just giving Ryback a glowing recommendation to get Cena marks to cheer for him against Punk.

Not sure how you guys are getting "spotlight stealing" when he's just trying to help him get over like he did for Zack Ryder last year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

This really isn't about hating Ryback.. I kinda liked the gimmick's beginning. And that is the problem.. we are at the beginning of the push. He needs to be in long mid card fueds, letting that "fire" get stoked as he build credibility, learns to work longer matches, and maybe gets a few promos. Right now... this is looking like another swagger all over.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

It was pretty awkward having Ryback stand there doing nothing while everyone else talked but whatever

Cena has legions of fans who will cheer anyone he endorses so I doubt he is complaining. Punk has also done a great job getting Ryback over imo


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> It's Punk mark logic when they're the only ones that say it. But I agree that it also is idiot logic.
> 
> And there is no difference between the two anymore. It's hypocrisy to hate the one guy (cena) for very specific reasons then defend the other guy (Punk) that they rallied behind who happens to eventually fall into the exact same category the first guy (Cena) did.


I'm a Punk mark. I don't hate Cena. Your saying that all Punk marks think exactly the same way. It's the same annoying school of thought people use when they say that the "IWC" only loves mid-card heels. Or that the "IWC" hates Cena. You can't generalize an entire group of people and say they all feel the same way about something. It doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Lemme have a guess at what's going to happen:

- Ryback will be mysteriously attacked next week.
- CM Punk will face Vince McMahon (or some random guy picked by Vince) at Hell in a Cell and beat him.
- Brock Lesnar will be revealed as Ryback's attacker under Paul Heyman's orders.
- Ryback will beat Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Fargerov said:


> Lemme have a guess at what's going to happen:
> 
> - Ryback will be mysteriously attacked next week.
> - CM Punk will face Vince McMahon (or some random guy picked by Vince) at Hell in a Cell and beat him.
> ...


Wrestlemania XX rematch? :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> And that's exactly how it looks to me too. They've been booking Ryback a lot better than they did Ryder to be fair, but this all smells of a cheap ploy to ultimately make Cena's character look better. I do hope we're wrong about that....but it's happened before, after all.


Remember the incredible height of the YES! chants, which Cena brought up. "Daniel Bryan, you owe me." Similar.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

*There's still two weeks for the card to change isn't there? I like this either way.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

Yeah I still think either Cena gets in as a 3rd man or he's the special ref.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I don't see where the "ulterior motive" stuff comes from with Cena, but if there was ever a ulterior motive this wasn't one. Cena got Ryback over, that's all that matters. He's not trying to "leech" onto Ryback's overness. Cena is the most over guy on the roster, so he has no reason to "steal" another person's overness and popularity.


WWE Logic: A sizeable portion of the crowd and seemingly most of the IWC still hate Cena, so whenever a new star starts getting over in a big way, lets involve Cena and make it look like Cena is in favour of the new guy! That way the crowd will automatically love Cena even more!

Example 1) CM Punk does a great worked shoot promo and criticises Vince/Cena/The whole WWE. The crowd and the IWC love it. So Cena, being the big 'company' guy that he is...rather than react to Punk's criticisms of him properly, instead just starts sucking up to the crowd and saying he respects Punk's right to free speech and then starts joining in and criticising Vince as well for suspending Punk fpalm Since Punk has been WWE Champion, he's only main evented 1 PPV without Cena being his opponent...and that's only because Cena wasn't on the card at all that night fpalm

Example 2) Zack Ryder is a jobber but has a popular Youtube show. As the crowd start getting behind Ryder and chanting for him, Cena deides to start acting like his friend in backstage segments and even gives his title shot up at TLC 2012 to give Ryder a US title shot. Shortly afterwards, Cena starts stealing Ryder's catchphrases to put himself over in that love triangle storyline with him, Ryder and Eve...'Broski', 'Hoski' and all that shit. Next thing Ryder is being squashed by Kane and back to jobbing. Cena goes over Kane and carries on hogging the limelight as Ryder is cast aside.

So yeah, that's how it seems to me.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*

I thought they were going to go with a triple threat.

Cena has to be involved either way though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

Cena is one evil motherfucker. Him endorsing Sheffield is simply sabotage. Cena makes people boo black gospel choirs. 

I'm still thinking about dat kick, screw looses and verbicals..


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

This shoulda been triple threat, something to protect Rybacks momentum and streak. The last thing I want is Punk coming out the victor but because the WWE idiotically set up the Rock match months ago we know the outcome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



ToxieDogg said:


> WWE Logic: A sizeable portion of the crowd and seemingly most of the IWC still hate Cena, so whenever a new star starts getting over in a big way, lets involve Cena and make it look like Cena is in favour of the new guy! That way the crowd will automatically love Cena even more!
> 
> Example 1) CM Punk does a great worked shoot promo and criticises Vince/Cena/The whole WWE. The crowd and the IWC love it. So Cena, being the big 'company' guy that he is...rather than react to Punk's criticisms of him properly, instead just starts sucking up to the crowd and saying he respects Punk's right to free speech and then starts joining in and criticising Vince as well for suspending Punk fpalm Since Punk has been WWE Champion, he's only main evented 1 PPV without Cena being his opponent...and that's only because Cena wasn't on the card at all that night fpalm
> 
> ...



Don't forget the time when Cena pandered to the crowd by chanting "yes" the night after WM28 during his promo before Brock returned.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


Sigh...

Punk has had 2 WWE title reigns in the past year and 4 months, and they've totaled 359 days. Cena in the past 7 years has had 10 WWE title reigns, totaling 1,058 days (aka a total amount slightly under 3 years). There is a VAST difference between the two.

What are you talking about Cena not being in the main event for the 2nd straight PPV? He main evented NoC...I take it that you meant people complain because he's main eventing another PPV. That's probably because in the past year, there are 4 PPVs he HASN'T main evented-TLC, Summerslam, Royal Rumble and Hell in a Cell in 2 weeks will be 4. And he hasn't had the title in over a year. Punk, on the other hand, HAS main evented a grand total of 2. So if they're bitching about Cena main eventing, that's why. 

Lastly, not many people are complaining that Ryback is getting a push. They're complaining that he's getting it way too soon in his career, and I agree. Once upon a time guys would have to slug it out in the undercard and trenches for years before getting ANY title. Now Ryback, 6 months in, is getting a world title shot. Goldberg is the only person that this has ever worked with, and even he had to wait at least 10 months (debuted in September 1997, beat Hogan in July 1998), was way more over and had a much more impressive streak going (when he beat Hogan, that was his 108th win, the streak ended at 173, Ryback has 32...). This looks like its going to go the road of a Del Rio, Sheamus or Miz where he'll get some quick accomplishments, then go back to the midcard.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

I can never take Ryback seriously after these: 






And at the 4:25 mark:


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

i fail to see how putting a guy who just "debuted"6 months ago , has no credibility except for beating some jobbers, enhancement talent, and some lower card guys , doesnt talk except for 3 words, cant sell for shit , and most importantly hasnt a wrestled a match more then 2 minutes into a hiac main event is a good idea ...

this feels super rushed and reeks of swagger , sheamus , del rio of guys getting pushed 2 quickly . give him some feuds , longer matches, some promo time and build the guy up b4 throwing him into a main event , let a lone a ppv main event against the hottest guy in the company ...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

After a decent show last week, this RAW returns to same unbearably long format of filler and randomness.

Good/Watchable things:

Ryback as the N1C, he's mega hot, no reason to wait. He will be ready along the way. You see that he knows his character.

Big Show's great promo in the opening segment. 

Heyman and Vince's presence on the show. 

The jobbers angle was goofy in the right way for these characters.

Horrible RAW overall.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Cena was just giving Ryback a glowing recommendation to get Cena marks to cheer for him against Punk.
> 
> Not sure how you guys are getting "spotlight stealing" when he's just trying to help him get over like he did for Zack Ryder last year.


Yeah, a lot of good that did for Zack Ryder.

First Cena plays the big brother type to this perceived goofball.

Then Cena gallantly steps aside to let Ryder get a US title shot.

Then Cena ruins his relationship with Eve and Ryder loses the US title.

Then Ryder becomes a plot device in the Cena/Kane feud.

Then Eve becomes a heel and makes a fool out of Ryder.

At this point Ryder basically disappeared off television for weeks at a time and was a frequent player on Superstars (which no one watches).

He did NOT help Zack Ryder get over, don't even try kidding yourself. Ryder got over because of his own work and his Youtube shows, and the fans liked him so much they were CHANTING for him "WE WANT RYDER." Not "WE WANT CENA." So the Fed saw his popularity and decided to pair him up with John Cena. It made Cena into this valiant hero, sticking up for the underdog and defending him because he's so weak and helpless on his own. And when Ryder's popularity from being stuck with Cena started fading, they quickly separated the two and put Ryder on the show that's least seen, while Cena continued main eventing. 

Let's say that using Ryder to get Cena more over wasn't their plan-at the very least, Cena ruined Ryder's push and popularity, which to me is just as inexcusable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

Well I was wrong about it being a Triple Threat, lol. 

That is a hell of a risk going with Ryback though. We shall see, but I respect the ballsiness of the decision and they are giving us a fresh match with a lot of unknown elements attached to it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

Something has to give and I'm not sure what. I don't see Punk's long reign ending to a guy who's been on TV for just a few months. And I don't see Ryback's undefeated streak ending when he is fresh and over as fuck.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Redead said:


> what if Ryback is actually...... DEVON in a costume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryback isn't fit to deliver a pizza to DA REVREND, let alone walk in his shoes. He is just lucky he's facing Punk instead of the real best in the world.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



Jon Jones said:


> I can never take Ryback seriously after these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell who've thunk it? 2+ years after that awful Cena promo, not Barrett, not Tarver, not Gabriel, but SKIP SHEFFEILD would be a main eventer!? :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Cena was just giving Ryback a glowing recommendation to get Cena marks to cheer for him against Punk.
> 
> Not sure how you guys are getting "spotlight stealing" when he's just trying to help him get over like he did for Zack Ryder last year.


Why would he need Cena to get the fans to cheer him that's what the heels are for.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

Only watched the first 20 minutes before I went out (just came back). So I either missed a good show or another 3 hour long crap-fest.

PS: Its good to know Cena will sit this one out. I am happy the guy needs the rest from wrestling in his condition. WWE and Cena made the right decision


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

I'm glad Cena is sitting this PPV out, and I'm already more interested in the title match because he's not in it and it's someone new (even though I think Ryback's been pushed way too fast)....I just don't like the manner in which they had Cena jumped on the Ryback bandwagon during that last promo. It's very much 'Oh well, if Plan A fails (Ryback becomes massively popular) than at least we got some extra cheap pops for Cena out of it to justify us keeping him in every PPV main event for another year.'

If you disregard the fact that Cena has a real injury he needs to recover from, then even kayfabe wise it makes no sense after all his times saying 'You must beat me at Hell In A Cell to earn respect' and guys like Mick Foley and Jim Ross coming in to say 'You must beat Cena in the Cell to earn respect/be The Best In The World.' for Cena to just happily step aside and let Vince give his title shot to Ryback.

Fucking WWE. I don't know why I'm trying to make sense of it anymore.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

http://www.ringsidenews.com/article/4641/what-happened-after-raw-went-off-the-air-this-week/



> What Happened After Raw Went Off The Air This Week
> Posted on October 16, 2012 by Steve Carrier | 408 views
> After Raw went off the air on Monday, Sheamus came out to face CM Punk in a Champion vs. Champion match. Punk was still passed out when Sheamus got to the ring, but was woken when Sheamus poured a bottle of water on him. Sheamus hit the brogue kick some point in the match, and the Big Show, Rhodes Scholars, Ziggler and Antonio make their way out to the ring to beat down Sheamus. Ryback's music hits. Ryback and Sheamus clear the ring.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



ToxieDogg said:


> I'm glad Cena is sitting this PPV out, and I'm already more interested in the title match because he's not in it and it's someone new (even though I think Ryback's been pushed way too fast)....I just don't like the manner in which they had Cena jumped on the Ryback bandwagon during that last promo. It's very much 'Oh well, if Plan A fails (Ryback becomes massively popular) than at least we got some extra cheap pops for Cena out of it to justify us keeping him in every PPV main event for another year.'
> 
> If you disregard the fact that Cena has a real injury he needs to recover from, then even kayfabe wise it makes no sense after all his times saying 'You must beat me at Hell In A Cell to earn respect' and guys like Mick Foley and Jim Ross coming in to say 'You must beat Cena in the Cell to earn respect/be The Best In The World.' for Cena to just happily step aside and let Vince give his title shot to Ryback.
> 
> Fucking WWE. I don't know why I'm trying to make sense of it anymore.


seriously, it's all garbage booking......now after punk defeats ryback they will go back the same shit about respect because punk has not beaten Cena....fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



ToxieDogg said:


> I'm glad Cena is sitting this PPV out, and I'm already more interested in the title match because he's not in it and it's someone new (even though I think Ryback's been pushed way too fast)....I just don't like the manner in which they had Cena jumped on the Ryback bandwagon during that last promo. It's very much 'Oh well, if Plan A fails (Ryback becomes massively popular) than at least we got some extra cheap pops for Cena out of it to justify us keeping him in every PPV main event for another year.'
> 
> If you disregard the fact that Cena has a real injury he needs to recover from, then even kayfabe wise it makes no sense after all his times saying 'You must beat me at Hell In A Cell to earn respect' and guys like Mick Foley and Jim Ross coming in to say 'You must beat Cena in the Cell to earn respect/be The Best In The World.' for Cena to just happily step aside and let Vince give his title shot to Ryback.
> 
> Fucking WWE. I don't know why I'm trying to make sense of it anymore.


This. Right. Here.
If 3 hours of RAW wasn't pointless enough, now every promo Punk has been in for the past 5 weeks has become irrelevant and don't matter anymore. :no: :no: :no: 
Those promos were annoying to sit through, and now suddenly they won't even come true. 
And yes, I believe Ryback is getting pushed way too fast. I don't know how they're going to do this one (which finally is a plus) but it's going to hurt one or the others credibility.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

WWE 2012



Because who actually wants to see The Rock wrestle Daniel Bryan?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

Another Raw, another three hours of "meh."

- Bryan gets squashed by Show. Boring.
- Punk promo was pretty good. Always nice to see Vince. 
- Del Rio and Brodus... Instant ratings drop.
- PTP win a match nobody cares about. 
- Ziggler is once again made out to be a wuss. Ryback wins another dreadful squash match. 
- Gabriel puts on a hell of show as usual, but loses to snoring boring Cesaro. 
- Another "match" with a guy who nobody wants to see, this time it's Matt Striker. Amusing enough segment because Kane is actually a highlight of any given recent Raw.
- Kingston grows some balls. A good Miz TV segment. 
- Sheamus and Wade have MOTN but of course there is no result. Would it kill them to have Sheamus lose via distraction or something? 
- Divas match. Meh.
- Yawn inducing match with the Rhodes Scholars. Tag matches suck. The end. 
- Kofi beats Miz. Miz gets hurt. Ok match. 
- Cena shatters my ear drums with his nails on a chalkboard voice again. Time to suck up to Ryback, pander to the crowd so he can leech off another fan favorite's popularity. I just can't take Cena's shit.
- Punk will face Ryback. Not sure if I like that decision. It means no Cena at the PPV, but Punk had better win.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

You forgot about 3MB....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

i dont understand how people think cena leached off ryback

listen to cenas reaction, then listen to rybacks when he entered. then listen to rybacks reaction AFTER cena did the talking

my god you have to be deaf not to notice this


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*

This company is brutal.

How are they going to get out of this one? Either Ryback loses or he wins the title.

You can't even have Punk leave the ring and have a no decision either. Because for that to happen the door needs to be taken off the cell. How is that exactly going to occur?

Awful.

Also hilarious that is Ryback actually wins this is literally WCW 2.0. I mean the similarities are now really starting to pile up.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Garbage booking indeed. I honestly can't recall ANY time in pro wrestling history where a #1 contender has willingly given up his chance at that company's main title, in this case the WWE Championship, aka what's supposed to be the most important fucking thing in the world to contend for or hold. 

Cena to Ryback, "I'll sit this one out, go get'em tiger! grrrr!" *slaps Rybacks ass* 
ok it didn't happen exactly that way, but it was close enough and Cena _was _donning a lot of pink again. 

On the bright side, no Cena!..but so ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Ryback ‏@Ryback22
> Feed Me Punk. Welcome to The Food Chain.


-


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^ Garbage booking indeed. I honestly can't recall ANY time in pro wrestling history where a #1 contender has willingly given up his chance at that company's main title, in this case the WWE Championship, aka what's supposed to be the most important fucking thing in the world to contend for or hold.
> 
> Cena to Ryback, "I'll sit this one out, go get'em tiger! grrrr!" *slaps Rybacks ass*
> ok it didn't happen exactly that way, but it was close enough and Cena _was _donning a lot of pink again.
> ...


I'm happy a guy who can't wrestle a believable match is #1 contender b/c he beat jobbers all year long.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



Redead said:


> i dont understand how people think cena leached off ryback
> 
> listen to cenas reaction, then listen to rybacks when he entered. then listen to rybacks reaction AFTER cena did the talking
> 
> my god you have to be deaf not to notice this


All Cena was missing was the pom poms and pleated skirt, it was embarrassing but hey that's John Cena for ya. Hey maybe he'll show at the match and cheer on Ryback. 

Cena's such a whore. $$$


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

At HIAC, Heyman should bring a taser down to the ring...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



Redead said:


> i dont understand how people think cena leached off ryback
> 
> listen to cenas reaction, then listen to rybacks when he entered. then listen to rybacks reaction AFTER cena did the talking
> 
> my god you have to be deaf not to notice this


Have you got the show DVR'd? Have another look at that last segment. Here's the order in which things happen.

Vince enters. Minor reaction. He even stands at the top of the ramp for a couple of seconds and makes a gesture with his hand trying to pump the crowd up a bit more.

Punk and Heyman enter. Loud reaction of boos.

Ryback enters. Fairly minor pop.

Cena enters. Absolutely massive pop.

Vince speaks,

Punk speaks. Loud boos throughout.

Vince speaks again.

Punk speaks again.

Cena interrupts. Massive crowd pop.

Cena gets the crowd chanting 'Feed Me More!' and keeps repeating it until the crowd are chanting it loudly, gesturing to them and pumping them up the whole time.

Vince says Punk will face Ryback.

Crowd pop fairly loudly due to Cena wanting the crowd to cheer and chant for Ryback.

Already pumped up crowd cheer when Ryback attacks Punk.


Seemed to me like Ryback wasn't getting quite the reaction Vince wanted until Cena worked them up in a bit of a frenzy.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> I'm happy a guy who can't wrestle a believable match is #1 contender b/c he beat jobbers all year long.


Cena Ryback Cena Ryback 
it's like picking between carrots and celery

you're still eating vegetables.



moonmop said:


> At HIAC, Heyman should bring a taser down to the ring...


yes! he should taze Cena first backstage


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

By the way what horrendous storytelling and booking.

1. You had Punk promote on twitter he's made his choice.

2. Punk has a picture in the ring, with his choice, and suddenly for some strange reason decides not to say.

3. Vince interrupts and says I'll make the choice for you...in a couple of hours...

4. Punk challenges Vince to a match for some reason...

5. Vince says okay, here's who I've chosen...Cena interrupts and say no no give it to Ryback.

Raw ends.

What the fucking fuck?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: Punk Makes Screw Looses*



Bearodactyl said:


> You forgot about 3MB....


Yes. Shame on me. I freaking LOVE these guys. They were another highlight of Raw. Loved their segments and their new costumes. I have no idea where WWE is going with them, probably nowhere but I will enjoy it as it lasts.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

moonmop said:


> By the way what horrendous storytelling and booking.
> 
> 1. You had Punk promote on twitter he's made his choice.
> 
> ...


It's ok though, Ryback is over. As long as you are over, you deserve to be in the main event...unless you can actually wrestle.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I still find it strange that Dolph is bitching (kayfabe) about a lack of a title shot yet he still has his MITB contract.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> I still find it strange that Dolph is bitching (kayfabe) about a lack of a title shot yet he still has his MITB contract.


That's another example.

Ziggler's got a WHC MITB which they have built up that he will be cashing in at HIAC and tonight they book him to come bitching to the ring about the WWE Title and wanting a shot a Punk?

What the fuck man?

Did the writers take a few hits of the crack pipe when writing this show?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> By the way what horrendous storytelling and booking.
> 
> 1. You had Punk promote on twitter he's made his choice.
> 
> ...


lol wut? sorry didn't watch past Kane/Big Show/Bryan stuff (since I went out). But that sounds beyond awful. More proof Vince has lost it. He really needs to give up and call it a career.

Anyways this what happens when you're in panic mode over Cena's health. They could have just did something else to save Ryback & Punk, but decided to take the impossible road. The only good out of this is Cena finally gets to rest (the guy deserves it badly, even if is special ref and gets in a small brawl), I was afraid for the guy's career if they made him go one on one.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

moonmop said:


> By the way what horrendous storytelling and booking.
> 5. Vince tells Heyman Punk can choose who he wants if he beats Heyman? Why wouldn't Heyman just lay down?
> 
> 6. That's apparently forgotten since there is no Heyman/Punk match.
> ...


I thought Vince said it would be a Heyman/Vince match for the right to decide Punk's opponent, but Heyman turned it down.

Punk had allegedly made his decision, but then he decided (heelishly) that he needed more time to think it over some more. Vince said he'd make the decision while Punk wanted a match with Vince for the right to choose his opponent. After thinking about who Punk should face, Vince came down to make the announcement, but Cena bowed out because he wanted Punk to get his ass kicked.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena tonite to Ryback. --> :cheer


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

moonmop said:


> That's another example.
> 
> Ziggler's got a WHC MITB which they have built up that he will be cashing in at HIAC and tonight they book him to come bitching to the ring about the WWE Title and wanting a shot a Punk?
> 
> ...


I changed channels soon after this. It just makes less and less sense these days. I'm not exaggerating when I say that its like they just don't care anymore. I predicted this years ago that something like this would happen after the end of the Monday Night Wars. The only thing that I'm surpised about is that it took as long as it did.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

moonmop said:


> By the way what horrendous storytelling and booking.
> 
> 1. You had Punk promote on twitter he's made his choice.
> 
> ...


im pretty sure it was the other way around. thats why heyman declined he didnt want to fight mcmahon.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



KO Bossy said:


> Sigh...
> 
> *Punk has had 2 WWE title reigns in the past year and 4 months, and they've totaled 359 days. Cena in the past 7 years has had 10 WWE title reigns, totaling 1,058 days *(aka a total amount slightly under 3 years). There is a VAST difference between the two.


If by 7 years you mean starting 91 months ago when he first won, then you're comparing 16 months to 91, then comparing the days and acting like it's somehow telling that it's grossly in favor of the guy who's started winning the WWE title 5 years before Punk ever even had a match in WWE or 1 1/2 years before he had his first ECW match? Obviously skewed stats are obvious.

If you extrapolate that, Punk's reign is a lot more smothering than Cena's has been.

Here's the quick math:

Punk: 360 days out of 16 months (486 days). That's 74.1% of the time and increasing. If he holds until the Rumble, he'll have held for another 100 days (460/586 is 78.5%)

vs 

Cena: 1,058 days out of 91 months (2,769 days). That's 38.2% of the time. Half as much as Punk now.



Facts:

Since CM Punk's WWE debut in '08, Punk has more days as WWE champ than John Cena.

Since '08, Punk has more WHC title wins and days as WHC than John Cena.

Since Punk's ECW debut in '06, he has a nearly equal amount of days as a singles title champ as John Cena (I'm including the ECW World title, and assuming unk keeps the belt 'til RR)


Another fact, as I already just pointed out, most of Cena's days reigning as champ were before Punk even debuted in WWE.

Punk's dominated the title scene MORE than John Cena, which is even more telling since Punk missed what, 8 months with injury at one point? So his reigning days as champ was really hampered by that.

He's been all over the WHC/WWE title scenes throughout the last 5 years, but you act like it's a still "new thing". Despite 5 world title victories for Punk in that span (6 if you count beating Cena a second time for the new wwe title when Punk quit). 6 world titles vs Cena's 8, but about 100 more days as champ, not including the time that's still adding on as we speak until he finally drop sit.

It's the same thing. You just forgot that Punk's been being pushed for as long as he has, and forgot that Cena hasn't actually held the title for that long over the last 5 years.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

not big on it being punk/ryback. punk is either getting borderline squashed or winning via interference. i fear it's the former tho. i like ryback and don't really mind him getting a title match this early if the champion/situation was different. there is no reason to take the belt off punk and of course they are going too.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> im pretty sure it was the other way around. thats why heyman declined he didnt want to fight mcmahon.


Yeah it is. I went back and watched it and I was definitely wrong about it, I misunderstood what Vince was saying.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone got a gif of Big Hungry bounching Punks head off a table? Shit's funny.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

crap raw. punk was good thats about it. i watched 10 minutes of the show alltogether. the show is going through the mud right now, all i can think about is how outdated vince is when i watch it.

pushing show AGAIN? REALLY??
3man band doing the same beat down like 5 weeks in a row?
cena at the end just basicly being the same asskisser as usual. and a roided guy getting pushed. suprise fucking surprise.

well at least ryback is over, but the fact remains, he aint no gold berg. hes got some hype but sooner or later hes gonna be having boring shit main event matches just like weve had to endure with miz.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all, anyone know if raw from last night has been uploaded so i can watch on the web, i cant find it anywhere, help appreciated!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought Henry was returning??


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Another good Sheamus vs Barrett match, who actually got the win though, it was weird.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

ryback is not the next big thing, theres only 1 the next big thing and thats BRROOOCK LESSSNAAAR!

in all seriousness can you picture ryback with the title? he can't cut a promo so no, lesnar comes down , a big brawl happends, team heyman vs team cena or ryback vs lesnar at SS , then raw starts getting interesting with the big show getting added to team heyman, and also tensai cause his bein pushed as a jobber, like the good old days in 2003-2004 heyman/brock/show/A-train/matt morgan / nathan


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

meh
i dont really believe them making ryback champ now but then again its the E we are talking about
there is really now reason to make punk lose the title now since i dont belive ryback will face the rock at the rumble


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> I'm happy a guy who can't wrestle a believable match is #1 contender b/c he beat jobbers all year long.


That pretty much says it all.

Ryback is being pushed WAY too fast. Not only has he not been in a match that's lasted 5 minutes (!), but Ryback in the main event means that he either gets the title after being on the roster for all of 7 months and the only mic skills he's shown so far are "feed me more" and "finish it", or a screwy end to the show. All that plus the Goldberg ripoff stigma (VERY justified considering how similar their matches are and how little they said in the beginning) make this a very lose-lose situation as it's not anywhere near time for Ryback to win the title or lose. WWE is clearly panicking and paying the price for relying on the likes of Cena, Batista, Orton, Edge, and Undertaker WAY too much in prior years.

The show itself was average... the first hour was garbage again while it started to improve from Sheamus/Barrett onward (Eve/Layla was actually good and the Rhodes Scholars/Colons was pleasantly more than a squash despite being a filler match while Miz/Kofi was decent). On the other hand the Kane/Bryan shoutoffs are really starting to get overdone (is there ANYTHING new they could do?) and there STILL isn't much of a reason for Slater, Jinder, and Drew to be together in a stable when all are jobbers and Jinder and Drew look REALLY ridiculous playing air guitar (which shows their lack of charisma). All the filler alone is a good reason for wrestling shows to not be three hours on a regular basis.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im here thinking Hell in a Cell is this Sunday. Why make Ryback look so strong against Punk last night? Wonder if theyll have Cena make Punk weak and add him to the match. If so who the hell would take the pin from Punk. 

I hope witb Punk giving demands to Heyman this doesnt lead to him turning on Punk and managing Ryback lol.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tbh if you don't believe Ryback will get the title, then that's what should happen, everything is too predictable at the moment.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Gave up in the middle of show, ryback vs punk? well, see ya when the rock comes back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Screw looses had me :lmao. They were all fumbling their lines tonight, Punk, Cena and Vince. That one was funny though lol. 

Alright Raw. I wish Vince could be on every week. My favorite bit was the Heyman/Vince bit backstage. Heyman's character portrayal is ace. Loved that. 

TEH RYBACK VS TEH PUNK IN DA CELL

I don't even know what to say tbh. Unless they plan on having Lesnar interfere and destroy Ryback to a no contest, I don't see this thing ending well at all. Ryback isn't ready to be champion but his streak shouldn't come to an end so soon either. I think they've backed themselves into a corner here. Why am I not surprised?

Vince on again next week plz. That is all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> I thought Henry was returning??


they hyped him b/c they knew he'd bring RATINGZ!


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Did i hear JR correctly during the Ryback vs Ziggler/Otunga match, did he say Ryback will cement his legacy if he were to win at HIAC?!?! This is the same JR who said that CM Punk hasnt done enough yet to secure his legacy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Train said:


> Did i hear JR correctly during the Ryback vs Ziggler/Otunga match, did he say Ryback will cement his legacy if he were to win at HIAC?!?! This is the same JR who said that CM Punk hasnt done enough yet to secure his legacy.


What JR meant is that Punk's legacy is to be one of the best to ever lace up a pair of boots and Ryback's legacy is to be a third rate, watered down, bum's version of Goldberg. 8*D


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

This was a disappointing Raw compared to previous weeks. Punk and Heyman have been carrying most of it but this week they didn't really have much to say. Vince didn't add anything special either. It's also ridiculous that they made Cena give up his shot at HIAC himself. That made the whole segment odd, when Cena was talking while Ryback stood back and looked like he was keeping himself from crying, as he does when he tries to look tough. Cena just giving up his shot for no reason makes his entire part in the feud with Punk come across as pointless.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Evil Peter said:


> This was a disappointing Raw compared to previous weeks. Punk and Heyman have been carrying most of it but this week they didn't really have much to say. Vince didn't add anything special either. It's also ridiculous that they made Cena give up his shot at HIAC himself. That made the whole segment odd, when Cena was talking while Ryback stood back and looked like he was keeping himself from crying, as he does when he tries to look tough. Cena just giving up his shot for no reason makes his entire part in the feud with Punk come across as pointless.


Exactly. I thought Ryback was going to start crying because of his "big shot" at the next PPV. The WWE is crumbling, and I think this is the beginning of what looks like the end of the WWE. Ryback vs Punk in the Main Event is awful, and I hope Ryback doesn't injure Punk. Won't be watching this PPV either.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What do you want them to do, keep playing it safe and not generate new stars? It's easy to criticise the management but at least they are trying something new. Going around in a circle in regards to the main event blows, it's a lot more interesting when fresh meat is thrown into the mix and so what if Ryback doesn't win, it does mean it's different to Cena once again facing punk and probably getting the title.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> What do you want them to do, keep playing it safe and not generate new stars? It's easy to criticise the management but at least they are trying something new. Going around in a circle in regards to the main event blows, it's a lot more interesting when fresh meat is thrown into the mix and so what if Ryback doesn't win, it does mean it's different to Cena once again facing punk and probably getting the title.


So the way to create a star is just to throw someone into the main event with the champ before he's even had a chance to prove himself in a proper match on WWE TV, let alone a proper feud?

I can think of several interesting opponents that have proven themselves to be able to perform longer, diverse matches. Ryback would continue his rise regardless of whom he faces at HIAC since he still has some ways to go. The "feed me more" chant was going well but he hardly got any reaction during his entrance to the signing, while Cena got a huge pop. That means that there's still a lot they can do for him before he's a main eventer. I just don't see any finish to this match that won't make me roll my eyes about the writing. As for Cena being in the match (which of course would have happened if he was healthy), I don't think he would have taken the title. I think this would have been a very suitable ending to his feud with Punk.

And that's just what a HIAC match should be, a feud ender. It's downright pathetic that both champs are going into HIAC matches with first time opponents, although that problem of course mainly lies in the idiocy of having HIAC as a gimmick PPV.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



Rock316AE said:


> "Little Jimmy" is one of the worst things in the history of TV.
> 
> Good start to RAW with a great Big Show promo.





Huganomics said:


> I'm going to be the fucking walking dead by the time this show ends.





Bearodactyl said:


> What I really find amusing is (and I really don't mean this in an angry way, but..) the constant contradictions/highly random memoryloss of the IWC. "It's gonna be a triple threat match, sooo predictable" > not a triple threat match. "Oh then Lesnar is coming back to fight Ryback at HIAC, sooo predictable" ... YOU WERE JUST ENTIRELY WRONG. Being right once every so often does not equal predictability, it equals statistics...


Yea I was wrong. So were others. I'm very surprised they trust ryback to deliver a good main event match


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Evil Peter said:


> So the way to create a star is just to throw someone into the main event with the champ before he's even had a chance to prove himself in a proper match on WWE TV, let alone a proper feud?
> 
> I can think of several interesting opponents that have proven themselves to be able to perform longer, diverse matches. Ryback would continue his rise regardless of whom he faces at HIAC since he still has some ways to go. The "feed me more" chant was going well but he hardly got any reaction during his entrance to the signing, while Cena got a huge pop. That means that there's still a lot they can do for him before he's a main eventer. I just don't see any finish to this match that won't make me roll my eyes about the writing. As for Cena being in the match (which of course would have happened if he was healthy), I don't think he would have taken the title. I think this would have been a very suitable ending to his feud with Punk.
> 
> And that's just what a HIAC match should be, a feud ender. It's downright pathetic that both champs are going into HIAC matches with first time opponents, although that problem of course mainly lies in the idiocy of having HIAC as a gimmick PPV.


It's one way, also I think HIAC isn't as prestigious as you'd like it to be, it's now just another ppv, it's not up there with the likes of Wrestlemania and the Royal Rumble. So yeah, throw a behemoth into the cell with punk instead of an injured star we're all bored of anyway, yes there could be more suitable opponents but Ryback was thrown in at the last second as everyone else was busy and Ryback who's a man of a few words, didn't really need much reason to not want to fight the champion.

P.S Didn't Wade have one of his best matches when he first came onto the scene with Cena in HIAC, he wasn't tried and he was successful there.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> It's one way, also I think HIAC isn't as prestigious as you'd like it to be, it's now just another ppv, it's not up there with the likes of Wrestlemania and the Royal Rumble. So yeah, throw a behemoth into the cell with punk instead of an injured star we're all bored of anyway, yes there could be more suitable opponents but Ryback was thrown in at the last second as everyone else was busy and Ryback who's a man of a few words, didn't really need much reason to not want to fight the champion.
> 
> P.S Didn't Wade have one of his best matches when he first came onto the scene with Cena in HIAC, he wasn't tried and he was successful there.


I don't mean that I see the PPV as prestigious, far from it. I mean that the match type should be a feud ender but that making it into a PPV gimmick has ruined that.

As for match quality I'm not saying anything definitive until I've actually seen it. I don't have much hopes for Ryback's in-ring skills but there's certainly the chance that he'll surprise me. The problems lie in that there's no satisfying outcomes. You can't have Punk lose his long streak to a newcomer when he's building up to face The Rock. Ryback's momentum will be hindered by a loss, and in HIAC there isn't anything other than a clean loss as everything goes. You can't have Punk have enough and run away because it both makes the top heel of the company lose status (which he needs so people want to see him get beat) and it forces them to continue feuding. I guess the smallest loss is having Ryback lose because he's not had time to build much, which means he can build it again.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

First things first, how much difference does it make having Vince on screen every week? What a fantastic character Mr. McMahon still is, even after all this time. If only that could be a permanent fixture.

Big Show hit a home run with that promo to start Raw. I haven't been that interested in the WHC since Wrestlemania. I didn't like how quickly Daniel Bryan was dispatched but his character work is so entertaining that I can let it slide for now. Kane/Bryan continue to be the most interesting dynamic in the whole company. Dat GOAT.

Punk/Heyman cut a good promo, Del Rio got a nice win, and the PTP got some time. 

The 3MB have quickly become a part of Raw that I really look forward to. Mostly because of Heath Slater, but also because of how incredibly lame it all is. Drew and Jinder can't talk for shit and that becomes even more noticeable when put next to a guy like Heath who is surprisingly polished on the mic. The countdown, the clothes, the odd-ball pairing - it's all working and I'm not exactly sure why. All I know is that we've finally got a new 3 Count and hilarity will ensue.

Ziggler got a little time and he cut a pretty damn good promo. His booking has become a real problem though. I don't understand why winning the MITB briefcase automatically relegates you to jobber status. It's like their building him (and others) up to fail. Why can't Ziggler have a steady push before cashing in? He's clearly a star in the making. 

Cesaro had another impressive showing. Swiss Francs.

Sheamus/Barrett had a pretty good showing, and Barrett did a lot to regain his momentum in that match. A star making performance.

Layla/Eve had a decent match. Nice to see the women get a little time.

Rhodes/Sandow have quickly become an exceptionally good tag team. I'd quite like to see a prologned feud between them and Team Hell No.

Kofi had a good night. We've rarely seen that intensity from Kofi since his feud with Orton, and The Miz reminded everyone exactly why he main-evented Mania last year (you forgot, don't lie). Decent match and that Trouble in Paradise! Oh mah goodness!

The main segment was something. It's an interesting choice to go with Ryback. I really don't think he's ready, but I doubt WWE expected him to get this over. I just hope they don't cut the legs out from under Punk in order to service Ryback. We need a credible heel and Punk is too good to have his push derailed just when it's getting into 5th gear. Ryback will be a star no matter what, there's no need to force him on the audience. That's only going to hurt him in the long run.

All in all, a few promising performances from some unexpected players. Ryback cemented his position as "The Next Big Thing" in the WWE, Barrett proved what he can do in the ring, and Kofi showed everyone that he can be more than a b-player. The Miz had a good night, Punk is quickly becoming one the best heels the WWE has seen in YEARS, Ziggler proved that he's more than just a ring guy, Bryan continued to be GOAT (no surprise there), and Vinnie Mac got to Vinnie Mac.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Can someone fill me in here? Wasn't Heyman supposed to fight? Wasn't Vince or Punk supposed to choose? I like the result but it seems like nothing that was supposed to lead up to the decision happened...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince gave him the option, Heyman declined


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Vince gave him the option, Heyman declined


When did he say he declined? And why did Cena make the choice when Vince and Punk were supposed to>


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

When he was in Vince's office, did you not watch the show?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> When he was in Vince's office, did you not watch the show?


I did watch it. I didn't hear him decline. That still doesn't change why Cena was the one who made the choice.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Can someone fill me in here? Wasn't Heyman supposed to fight? Wasn't Vince or Punk supposed to choose? I like the result but it seems like nothing that was supposed to lead up to the decision happened...


He didn't have to. Vince was basically "Oh, punk wants a rematch to decide whether or not he gets to choose eh? How about this, YOU (Heyman) face me and then Punk will get to decide" :vince

Heyman's all like "WHAT!? NO, I...I-"

"GET THE HELL OUT OF MY SIGHT" :vince3

I don't really see anything confusing with that segment. It was just Vince's way of sticking it to Punk.



Overall, I thought it was an alright show. (I recorded it it this time, though, so I could fast forward through the commercials.) 

I kinda like 3MB now. Even though I don't think Mahal fits from going proper to rock star, it's refreshing to see something different. All three of those guys were kinda cool when beating up Ryder, but that scene in the club was pretty lame, though.

I like where Ryback is going although I wish he didn't look like an unstable bomb that would erupt if he said anything other than "FEED ME MORE". Even if he only spoke a little...I dunno. Maybe it's best for him right now that he doesn't speak much. I liked his segment with the contract signing. He slammed Punk's head into that table like a boss. I'm glad that it was Cena who actually encouraged everyone, including Vince, to choose Ryback. Even Cena knows that the audience needs something different.

I fast forwarded through the Miz TV segment.

When Punk revealed that weird Hell in a Cell poster with him as a devil I chuckled when he said "Cmon I'm not a devil" unk2 It's just the way he said it.

I loved that divas match with Eve and Layla. Damn those leglock/turn-over slams...I don't think I've seen that before. In my mind I was chanting "This is Awesome!" with the audience. The only thing I was disappointed in was that Eve won because the ref didn't catch Layla's foot on the rope in time. I'm weary of these "controversial" ends to matches. Every now and again, fine, but they're happening so much lately.

I fast forwarded through the Primo/Epico match. I just don't like those guys. They have no charisma, presence, or character for me so any match they're in bores me.

The whole ordeal throughout the night with Kane and Bryan was kinda silly, but, like always, I found AJ to be quite annoying. (Her outfit was stupid and impractical too)

I'm sure I'm leaving a lot out, but I just woke up and my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

So is Raw Worth Watching??


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Im amazed that so many of you are able to watch the full show live to be honest.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

alex1997 said:


> So is Raw Worth Watching??


It's up to you or you can just base your personal opinion off of all of ours.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't catch the first half but I enjoyed Cesaro/Gabriel and Miz/Kofi's segment. Plus JR on commentary.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> If by 7 years you mean starting 91 months ago when he first won, then you're comparing 16 months to 91, then comparing the days and acting like it's somehow telling that it's grossly in favor of the guy who's started winning the WWE title 5 years before Punk ever even had a match in WWE or 1 1/2 years before he had his first ECW match? Obviously skewed stats are obvious.
> 
> *If you extrapolate that, Punk's reign is a lot more smothering than Cena's has been*.
> 
> ...


So are you saying that when Cena held the belt for 380 days straight from 2006-2007 (which Punk won't have matched for another 3 months, depending on whether he gets fed to Ryback or not) and was in the main event scene on every single Raw PPV snd Raw show (which CM Punk hasn't been, mainly because of Cena still hogging the limelight anyway even when he isn't the champion) , that it was less 'smothering' than Punk's title reign has been so far? Hell, to all intents and purposes, Cena might as well still the WWE Champion now, as up until very recently he's featured on Raw and PPVs much more prominently than CM Punk has.

Statistically, CM Punk has been a championship holder in WWE for a larger part of his active career than Cena has, but in terms of booking and storylines and what is shown on screen to the casual viewer, WWE have still done everything they can to make CM Punk seem much less important than Cena.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Brye said:


> I enjoyed Cesaro/Gabriel


Oh right that's a part I left out. I liked that match as well. Cesaro is slowly pumpin his way up there. I also thought Gabriel did great last night. To me at least he seemed like more than just a jobber.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with "Punk marks". 

Is that just your response for anybody who you disagree with? 

From your comment you left against my post it seems you would rather nobody join the forum unless they match your taste. 

:side:


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> When did he say he declined? And why did Cena make the choice when Vince and Punk were supposed to>


Because Cena bowed out. That left Ryback to face Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...


Wanna know the actual logic behind that and not your skewed view of it? The Punk fans want Punk to keep the title because....they like him. Crazy, rit? They don't want Ryback to be pushed because...perhaps...they just don't like him. Impossible. These same people may not like Cena and this might sound like brain surgery, but if they don't like Cena, they probably don't want the belt on him. And Cena was in the main event last PPV. 

"I like Punk and dislike Cena but now that Punk has been champ for a while putting on top quality PPV matches, I should want him out of the scene now for the all talented THE RYBACK" Is that how everyone should sound?

I forgot being a hypocrite meant supporting wrestlers.

I'd dissect the other post you made too but there's literally too much wrong with it and I don't have the time.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Gimpy said:


> Because Cena bowed out. That left Ryback to face Punk.


If they are playing it like Cena bowed out, then they shouldn't have had him go to Vince and say he's ready to go. Again, I like the result as a Ryback fan, but it didn't seem to all flow.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/15/12: It's Decision Time*



SinJackal said:


> Punk mark logic:
> 
> 
> Year and a half ago:
> ...



hmm lets look at it this way: punk loses the title to ryback it will change hands again at the next ppv or the one after only to change hands at the rumble again
i cant really believe they will have ryback vs rock at the rumble and you dont belive that either

maybe they dont want to have ryback in the main event now because he will either win which will result in throwing around the title or he will lose and lose momentum which is bad for his push which is your 3rd point 

i guess i covered up everything


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, this show was really fucking boring. So many matches occurring that just didn't matter in the grand scheme of things. Plus, why have Sheamus and Barrett fight again (albeit a very good match) and put on another utterly pointless finish? Seems they're running out of ways to fill the three hours.

Ryback is basically The Warlord for the 21st Century. This HIAC match is going to be a mess - however, I predict that Mark Henry will return and attack Ryback with the match ending in a clusterfuck. Maybe Lesnar, but if Lesnar faces Ryback, who on earth is going to win?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh right that's a part I left out. I liked that match as well. Cesaro is *slowly* pumpin his way up there. I also thought Gabriel did great last night. To me at least he seemed like more than just a jobber.


This is a good thing.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> If they are playing it like Cena bowed out, then they shouldn't have had him go to Vince and say he's ready to go. Again, I like the result as a Ryback fan, but it didn't seem to all flow.


He changed his mind. I mean, really, we all know the only reason was to just get Cena on TV for the kids some more. If it means he won't be in the PPV, I'm not going to complain.

Here's what I hope happens: Brock interferes, starting a feud between Brock and Ryback that culminates in a match at Wrestlemania. It could be semi-similar in build to the Rock/Cena build from last year (but less in scale). Not similar in the sense that they cut a bunch of promos on each other, but maybe they're both seen destroying guys and never really getting to cross paths between now and then.

I'd much rather see Brock used to put over a young star than see him fed to Triple H's ego.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall I thought the show was a step down in quality and excitement from last weeks broadcast. There were a few decent match ups but no outstanding ones. I'm still also failing to get interested in the Big Show Sheamus feud, and I don't expect their HIAC match to be that great. Fortunately the CM Punk promo earlier in the show was enjoyable enough and the contract signing was a fairly strong end, plus Miz and Kofi surprised me with a decent 'Miz TV' segment.

Oh, and Cesaro versus Gabriel was a pretty decent effort too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*How sick was that trouble in paradise kick from Kofi! That was incredible, I felt really sorry for the Miz at that point. It made Kofi look that bit more legit.*


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Punk had been a champ for a year. Why the hell would a loss hinder his push? What push? He's already champ.. let him lose and keep him as a heel. Team up with Brock at SS vs. ryback and Cena. Then have Brock I interfere in December and cost Ryback the belt. Royal Rumble. Rock vs. Punk. Leaner vs. ryback.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Overall i thought it was a good show, i was just a bit disappointed since i expected more surprises for this episode. First i really wanted to see the 'Finals' in the tournament, that was gonna be a good match and an interesting result. Also, i was expecting a twist in the Punk/Ryback/Cena thing, really hoping for a triple-threat i was, kind of disappointed with how Cena simply handed it over to Ryback, could have been pulled of better. Other than that the show was good, the opening with Show/Bryan was decent, fans were really behind Bryan. The handicap match was not bad either, Ryback's agility in the ring is great, don't know why people underrate his wrestling skills. Divas match was also decent.

OH man this three hours makes for a long review, forgot a few matches. Cesaro/Gabriel was good too. Kofi/Miz stuff was great and hopefully a big push for Kofi in the books, really talented superstar. Sheamus/Barrett/Show, i just cant care about the SD side of things.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Anybody else feel the crowd was terrible last night? They weren't into anything.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> Anybody else feel the crowd was terrible last night? They weren't into anything.


I don't blame them. Aside from Team Hell-No and 3MB, the product is shit.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

ceeder said:


> I don't blame them. Aside from Team Hell-No and 3MB, the product is shit.


though it disappointed me abit with how it ended, the WWE title scene is actually pretty good right now IMO.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Terrible show, after the last few weeks of RAW being decent to good, we get this snore fest!

I have a horrible feeling they might even put the belt on Ryback, Vince had a boner every time he looked at him. 

God help us!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Raw wasnt too bad last night, there were some good matches, ending wasn't that great but after how well last week ended you cant expect better


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

A good raw you largely miserable bunch of friggers, stop over analysing and try enjoying.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

#SWERVE, boi


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Why not have them wrestle to a time limit draw?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW

- Boring opener with Big Show. I just can't stand this guy anymore. So I will also skipp his HIAC match at the ppv. 
- Clay jobs again, this time against Del Rio. I think they will turn him heel after a while. We shall see. 
- The PTP vs Retards was short. I still think the stable with McIntyre/Slater?Mahal is weird but a bit funny. 
- Cesaro is very good, he needs some good promos, because I think he can do that very well. Oooh and a new finisher. 
- Kane sestroys Striker. Funny. 
- I still don't care about The Miz or Kingston. Kingston will win the IC title, get a little push and form a tag team with another jobber like always. 
- Barrett vs Sheamus was a nice match. Let's hope Barrett will get his push on SD soon. 
- Ryback is very over with the fans. Good for him. 
- So no finals in the Tag Tournament. But we got another squash. Sandow and Rhodes will win the tournament.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was an okay show last night. It wasn't the best and it wasn't the worst. I wonder how they are going to book Ryback for the upcoming Title Match. It's too soon to push him but hey, the WWE had to do something with Cena recovering from his injury. At least we are going to see a fresh Title match for once that doesn't involve Cena and the Big Show in it. Speaking of Big Show, I'm just tired of him getting pushed. Other things I liked was Kofi Kingston's Trouble in Paradise kick to The Miz. That looked like it hurt. When Brodus Clay doesn't have an entrance, it means he's losing. Which he did to ADR. Good match between Antonio Cesaro and Justin Gabriel. Gabriel made Cesaro look good.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did anyone else pick up on the hints from CM Punk while he was doing his promo in regards to smacking that dude last week?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> Did anyone else pick up on the hints from CM Punk while he was doing his promo in regards to smacking that dude last week?


At one point, I thought he would actually acknowledge it. By the way, if Punk lost, would it be seen as punishment for this incident?


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*I wanna know about the lacking of the match between Heyman and McMahon*

I know there have been a thread about why the match wasn't being done. That thread got closed. I don't know why so many threads get closed. I mean it is not like people are dishing one another. Many threads are really well-thought with an interesting thinking behind it. I mean we are so many around the world, so so many can come up with things to say about threads others have made. I would really have like to respond to that thread which got closed. But since it is then I have made my own.

People say Vince McMahon made the offer and Heyman refused, and that was why the match didn't happen. Then my question is: where was the power authority to force someone to compete? Why could Heyman say no thanks and then no match was therefor done? Daniel Bryan didn't want to compete against Paul Wight but he got forced by A.J. Lee. Matt Striker didn't want to compete but got forced to. Since McMahon was released of his duties, he has made many forcings upon others even though he should be without the forcing-power. He could even decide for C.M. Punk. But Heyman could overrule Vince's powers. How come?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: I wanna know about the lacking of the match between Heyman and McMahon*

I hope english isn't your first language.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: I wanna know about the lacking of the match between Heyman and McMahon*

No, English is not my mother's tongue if that is what you mean. I am trying my best to type in another language. I am using capital letters whenever the English-speaking people are doing it too. I think, I am doing okay. I don't know about the English grammar though. That is why I don't know where to put the commas, but sometimes I use them and hope it will be readable and understandable.

Another thing: I thought that thing with being a star was catching on. So why are you bullying me with my effort of typing in another language? You are hurting my feelings.


----------



## Jynx36 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: I wanna know about the lacking of the match between Heyman and McMahon*

DO-YOU-KNOW-WHO-HE-IS!?


----------



## Silver- (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: I wanna know about the lacking of the match between Heyman and McMahon*

"People say Vince McMahon made the offer and Heyman refused" ?
Were you high when you watched Raw?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> I'm happy a guy who can't wrestle a believable match is #1 contender b/c he beat jobbers all year long.


that doesnt make sense

you can levy a lot of criticism at ryback, but cant wrestle a believable match?

when ryback kicks someone's ass, it seems fairly believable considering how big he is


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Believable is probably the wrong word because Ryback's look, presence, and build to this point is nothing short of a legit beast. I think what that poster was saying is Ryback has had an extended length, main event calibre singles match yet. I do have faith Punk will do well selling for Ryback in the Hell in a Cell match to further put over this monstrous force.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Why does you have to be such bullies? Now I am being asked if I was high when I watched Raw. No, I was not high and I do not use any drugs whatsoever. So why do you constantly have to hurt my feelings like that? Why not be a star and stop bullying others?

As for my question: I still don't know how Heyman could choose and then it happen said way he chosed. Others are being forced to compete against their wills. But Heyman could just say no and others can't. I still don't get it. Why should Vince be happy about that discision? He could beat the crap out of Heyman and yet he was fine with not have the match.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It doesn't take much to hurt your feelings apparently. I'd rather not be a star thanks. Also you do realise it's not real right? :kobe


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Redead said:


> that doesnt make sense
> 
> you can levy a lot of criticism at ryback, but cant wrestle a believable match?
> 
> when ryback kicks someone's ass, it seems fairly believable considering how big he is


It's not believable to me when noone tries to resist him. Perhaps my eyes interpret wrestling differently though.

Edit: Now if we're talking Ken the Box...woah man that's a different beast


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

My point is remember when Cena AA'd Johnny Ace for the first time? It was ridiculous, and that is what every Ryback match looks like to me.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i liked Raw a lot last week and found this week's to be almost completely garbage. vince's appearance was a a waste of time and didn't make the show better unlike last week. somehow all the c.m. punk parts were not good and the contract signing was stupid. daniel bryan loses again clean and to the big show? awesome. i guess vince hates the fact everyone like bryan so he's going to have him job to everyone having a big match at upcoming ppv's. build em up to tear em down. that's a great formula. aj got no time at all cuz vince took what would have been her time up. the women's match was kinda boring and the rhodes scholars/epico primo tag match wasn't bad, but what was the point and who were we supposed to cheer for? i haven't seen a long tv match like that with a dead silent crowd for the duration in a long time. overall, it was the kind of raw that makes me wonder why did i just waste hours of my life on this shit? it really bugged me how the ending was supposed to be this epic moment and the crowd didn't completely buy it. they weren't exactly going all out crazy. this is the best vince can do after shaking things up? jesus, just retire already.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> It's not believable to me when noone tries to resist him. Perhaps my eyes interpret wrestling differently though.
> 
> Edit: Now if we're talking Ken the Box...woah man that's a different beast


thats still not true. A running clothesline from Ryback should be able to kill someone


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You know how I know that I am a mark? I went into the kitchen this morning when I got up to use the telephone. I had to call the Jury Information Line to get the information about my panel because I had been selected for jury duty. My panel was cancelled, so I do not have to report anymore. 

Then I jumped sideways down the hallway with my pointed fingers in the air while yelling "YES! YES! YES!" over & over again. 

/mark


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Clique said:


> Believable is probably the wrong word because Ryback's look, presence, and build to this point is nothing short of a legit beast. I think what that poster was saying is Ryback has had an extended length, main event calibre singles match yet. I do have faith Punk will do well selling for Ryback in the Hell in a Cell match to further put over this monstrous force.


I forgot who said it on here, but anyone who wants believable matches out of the WWE is will stay disappointed. I don't expect everything to be believable since the WWE is just fiction acted out in front of live audiences. I forgot his name by now, but I remember way back when that twig of a kid with an amputated leg was winning matches against men much bigger than him. I thought it was kind of cool, but realistically it made no sense.

As for Ryback, I agree. I have a feeling that this will be one hell of a Hell in a Cell match.




BULLY said:


> Also you do realise it's not real right? :kobe


It's (_physically_) real, but it's just fiction. ;P


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's only going to turn out well if Ryback doesn't have awkward moments of executing moves and transitioning segments during the match. He just needs to take Punk's lead like Luger would take Flair's lead back in the late 80s/early 90s and they can produce an exciting main event. Punk will show up to play his character, bump for the monster, and work the crowd but it can be hit or miss based on Ryback's performance.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

That's true it is all depending on how Ryback does his part, but at the rate things are going I don't have very many doubts. Ryback seems to take his work seriously in the WWE so I have a good feeling that he will do what he needs to do in order to make this match entertaining.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lmao I couldn't sit through this 3 hour RAW. I fell asleep about a hour and a half in.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Y2Raven said:


> lmao I couldn't sit through this 3 hour RAW. I fell asleep about a hour and a half in.


you didn't miss anything worth watching. it was mostly horrible.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> you didn't miss anything worth watching. it was mostly horrible.


Two weeks ago was mostly horrible. This week wasn't AS entertaining as last week, but I didn't find it to be terrible. I mean, when was the last time "This is awesome!" chants went off for a divas match?


----------

